# pina's lrm replica



## pina's LRM replica

These are my LRB 04 mag , featured model cars i use to have i have a new and much nicer model car replica collection im workin on already my skills have only gotten better since then an i think there comin along pretty good will post pics soon for yall to check my work in progress out


----------



## lb808

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 19 2010, 08:52 PM~17546472
> *here's a few pics of the lrm replicas im workin on ill post more of the pic when i take some of the models soon
> *


 :wow: *WOW*


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lb808_@May 19 2010, 09:04 PM~17546615
> *:wow:  WOW
> *


why did i have to quote the post to see the pic but x2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

These are a few pic's of the car's im makin model car replicas of Las Vegas,selina,Rolin Malo,Orgullo Mexicano,Outcast,Lethal Wepon,Paradise,Casanova,Wiked, Blue Bird,Game Over and a few others havent taken any pic yet but will post some up soon iv already started on all of them an my boy from Frost customes in dallas gettin down on the paint jobs again
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/302-2
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/post-32653-1143585987.jpg
9-2008035823pm2.jpg[/img]










http://www.layitlow.net/pi
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/402-29-2008035823pm2.jpg
cs/1004/30301lrm_vegas21_zoom.jpg[/img]


----------



## chris mineer

verry nice


----------



## pina's LRM replica

making replicas of all these LRM featured cars pics cooming soon of my work in progress!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

i got about 15 lrm model car replicas im workin on i havent took any pic but i will soon of my work in progress im workin on all of them at the same time here's a few pics of the ones im workin on


----------



## 8-Ball

nice builds homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

here's a few pic's of the car club from my old hood MIRAGE who remember's these? here's my primo 'chavelito' rollin tha 'chronic' astro van back in the day!



























http://www.layitlow.net/p
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1bbb.jpg


















ics/1004/2l_8187feb329ef411aa5734dd6bc95bd6e.jpg[/img]


----------



## pina's LRM replica

MIRAGE car club


----------



## pina's LRM replica

MIRAGE car club back in the day holdin it down in D-TOWN!!




































http://www.layitlow.
[
[[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/l_fe221ac14c77475a9d99a4d950869962.jpg




































club back in the day holdin it down in DALAS TX


----------



## bigdogg323

nice pics bro


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## pina's LRM replica

http://www.layitlow
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1hhh.jpg
.net/pics/1004/l_d556174535c74b61b36fb29a42bdc92f.jpg[/img]


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## pina's LRM replica

gold rush gettin put together back in the day


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 20 2010, 09:04 AM~17550512
> *gold rush gettin put together back in the day
> *



I grew up in dallas homie. 

what ever happened to gold rush? I recall one of only 300 factory vert gran prix made ever .


----------



## machio

From what I reMember,gold rush was geting rEdone with everything suiside,never made it out the prosess.say cuz,we puting mirage 1:24 scale on the map,commin soon.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

ive seen pics of these car b4..its a guy that flys the Mirag plaque some were around here.. and back at LM has posters about a few of those


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@May 20 2010, 12:30 PM~17552215
> *From what I reMember,gold rush was geting rEdone with everything suiside,never made it out the prosess.say cuz,we puting mirage 1:24 scale on the map,commin soon.
> *


 4 sho!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@May 19 2010, 09:12 PM~17546735
> *verry nice
> *


 thanks!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

[









http://www.layitlow.net/pics/10
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/2ccc.jpg


















04/hhh.jpg[/img]


----------



## pina's LRM replica

[That was a few pic's of my old model collection!


----------



## darkside customs

Sick builds....


----------



## kykustoms

nice old builds im lookin forward to seein what you workin on and welcome to lil


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 21 2010, 06:51 AM~17560488
> *nice old builds im lookin forward to seein what you workin on and welcome to lil
> *


thanks homie iv already started on all my new 15 LRM feat replisacas man there coming along even beter than my last model car collection will post pics soon of my work in progress


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2010, 10:26 PM~17558466
> *Sick builds....
> *


preciate it homie


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 21 2010, 06:51 AM~17560488
> *nice old builds im lookin forward to seein what you workin on and welcome to lil
> *


nice builds bro! i remember those LRB builds! that blue/yellow impala really sticks out in my mind! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 21 2010, 09:52 AM~17561923
> *thanks homie iv already started on all my new 15 LRM feat replisacas man there coming along even beter than my last model car collection will post pics soon of my work in progress
> *


Great job on those early builds, I remember thos LRB pics. Can't wait to see your new builds!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 21 2010, 11:47 PM~17568466
> *Great job on those early builds, I remember thos LRB pics. Can't wait to see your new builds!
> *


thanks a lot ,it means a lot a compliment coming from you seen some of your work bro and i really like it homie you got down nice work  









Throw back MIRAGE car club pic

















My boy Machio's ram looking clean back in the day


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 21 2010, 08:18 PM~17566839
> *nice builds bro! i remember those LRB builds! that blue/yellow impala really sticks out in my mind!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks i apreciate it homie








Iv been working on this LRM featured car 'Rolin Malo' replica still doing the prep work but its coming alon real good will post pics soon! 








Just got one of these cutty's in tha mail friday my LRM featured cutlass replica of 'Wiked' project
[


----------



## pina's LRM replica

here's a few pic's of my Lethal Wepon replica project in progress what yall think?




































http://www.layitlow.net/p
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/052300_2155[00].jpg


















ics/1004/052300_1624[00].jpg[/img]


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Orgullo Mexicano replica project ready to get shipt to Frost customes in Dallas for the candy paint job


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Paradise replica interior coming along and car is ready for one of my boy frost wiked candy paint jobs


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Rolin Malo replica comin along also


----------



## Trendsetta 68

lookin' good bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Outcast replica in progresss


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Casanova replica in progrss


----------



## ~INK BY THE OUNCE~

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 19 2010, 10:11 PM~17547510
> *here's a few pic's of the car club from my old hood MIRAGE who remember's these? here's my primo 'chavelito' rollin tha 'chronic' astro van back in the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ics/1004/2l_8187feb329ef411aa5734dd6bc95bd6e.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cheese pls..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

MIRAGE 1/25 scale coming soon!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 03:50 PM~17578848
> *lookin' good bro!
> *


preciate it homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Nice work!! You have alot of nice projects.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 23 2010, 04:26 PM~17579047
> *Nice work!! You have alot of nice projects.
> *


Thanks alot bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My Blue Bird replica comin together almost ready for my boy at Frost customes in dallas to get down on the candy blue


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just finished this interior i freestyled for my big bros monte what yall think
http://www.layitlow.net/p
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/1052300_2010[00].jpg



























ics/1004/052300_2010[00].jpg[/i

















mg]


----------



## DEUCES76

rides lookin good bro keep the progress comin


----------



## low4life74

Very nice work.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@May 23 2010, 09:00 PM~17581418
> *Very nice work.
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 23 2010, 03:50 PM~17578848
> *lookin' good bro!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Nice builds we need some better pics tho


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 23 2010, 09:58 PM~17582323
> *Nice builds we need some better pics tho
> *


yea i know these are taken with a phone these are the only pics i got for now but will take much better ones later


----------



## gseeds

http://www.layitlow.net/p
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/052300_2102[00].jpg

all your work is looking very good !!!!!!! keep posting !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 23 2010, 10:07 PM~17582458
> *
> 
> all your work is looking very good !!!!!!! keep posting !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks a lot bro preciate it!


----------



## Dr.aCuLa

I wish you had a better camera! Your rides are awsome!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Dr.aCuLa_@May 23 2010, 10:41 PM~17582852
> *I wish you had a better camera! Your rides are awsome!
> *


thanks a lot homie will try and post better pics as soon as i can :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## kustombuilder

I see some Rollerz only somewhere in there. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DID YOU PHOTOETCH THOSE MIRAGE PLAQUES YOURSELF?


----------



## danny chawps

> Paradise replica interior coming along and car is ready for one of my boy frost wiked candy paint jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice builds
> u need a digital cam man


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 12:36 PM~17611242
> *I see some Rollerz only somewhere in there. :biggrin:
> *


some of these dudes went to rollerz only after a lot of the MIRAGE members went to the feds back in the day but it all started with MIRAGE over her in D-Town first homie there wasent ROLLERZ ONLY over here in DALLAS when MIRAGE started but yea some of these raplicas im makin are ROLLRERZ ONLY rides they got some clean cars


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 27 2010, 08:51 AM~17620401
> *some of these dudes went to rollerz only after a lot of the MIRAGE members  went to the feds back in the day but it all started with MIRAGE over her in D-Town first homie there wasent ROLLERZ ONLY over here in DALLAS when MIRAGE started
> *


oh i see.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Keep it goin' homie, the builds are lookin' good !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> Paradise replica interior coming along and car is ready for one of my boy frost wiked candy paint jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice builds
> u need a digital cam man
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for checkin my work out homie yea i know thats why i havent taken any right now i do have a digital cam but dont like how the pics look up close but will take some better pics soon
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 27 2010, 07:56 AM~17620428
> *Keep it goin' homie, the builds are lookin' good !
> *


Preciate it thanks for chekin my work out homie :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2010, 10:31 PM~17617846
> *DID YOU PHOTOETCH THOSE MIRAGE PLAQUES YOURSELF?
> *


yea i made it my self homie i bought this real small gold sheet metal pack at the hobbie shop it says Brass shim it comes with a couple lil sheets its perfect to make lil placks out of it i think! then i just cut it out carfully with some small scissors


----------



## pina's LRM replica

MIRAGE car club back in the day

















































































http://www.laytlow.net/pics/1006/135831_123143267727702_100000960894733_1]

[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/35831_123143287727700_100000960894733_117271_7051788_n.jpg


----------



## KABEL




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just finshed my Leathal Weapon replica what do yall think?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

my Rolin Malo replica coming along pretty good almost ready for my boy Frost to get down on the paint job


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My Casanova replica coming along almost ready for my boy at frost customes in dallas to get down on the paint job


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lil project im workin on my lil homies drews candy green 64 impala coming along what yall think?


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie u throwing down on some plastic big time.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 20 2010, 11:52 PM~17842797
> *looks good homie u throwing down on some plastic big time.
> *


 x2 old school shit got2 love it :wow: but kno loco64


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 20 2010, 11:52 PM~17842797
> *looks good homie u throwing down on some plastic big time.
> *


thanks alot for checkin my work out homie preciate it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jun 21 2010, 12:08 AM~17842875
> *x2 old school shit got2 love it  :wow:  but kno loco64
> *


not yet bro but to tell you the truth i am thinkin about doing the 'Loco 64'replica and mayb "Stricly Bizness' replica if i can find the cutlass body for that one but the loco 64 for sure ima make that one homie comin soon


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 21 2010, 07:55 AM~17844016
> *not yet bro but to tell you the truth i am thinkin about doing the 'Loco 64'replica and mayb "Stricly Bizness' replica if i can find the cutlass body for that one but the loco 64 for sure ima make that one homie comin soon
> *


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 21 2010, 08:19 AM~17844142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 21 2010, 07:55 AM~17844016
> *not yet bro but to tell you the truth i am thinkin about doing the 'Loco 64'replica and mayb "Stricly Bizness' replica if i can find the cutlass body for that one but the loco 64 for sure ima make that one homie comin soon
> *


use the 78 montecarlo


----------



## dutchone

[/quote]
damm bro im lovin this six foe, all the lowridrs you posted are clean , you dont see to much of those astros, or fire birds and mustangs any more, !! CLEAN BUILDS MAN !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

>


damm bro im lovin this six foe, all the lowridrs you posted are clean , you dont see to much of those astros, or fire birds and mustangs any more, !! CLEAN BUILDS MAN !
[/quote]
thanks homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 21 2010, 08:55 AM~17844341
> *use the 78 montecarlo
> *


yea you think it will look good? i thought maybe a 84 cutlass but not sure what kit to use!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 21 2010, 10:02 AM~17844775
> *yea you think it will look good? i thought maybe a 84 cutlass but not sure what kit to use!
> *


its gonna be a lot of work but the lines are close


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 21 2010, 10:17 AM~17844869
> *its gonna be a lot of work but the lines are close
> *


cool thanks homie ill try that then i alwas liked that 'stricly bizness' car ima go ahead and ad that replica to my list


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just got my 66 impala kit my new replica project of LRM featured car 'Violet rose' this one im makin for my girl its her favorit color


----------



## pina's LRM replica

This is another LRM feat replica iv been workin on its already gettin painted by my boy FROST :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 84 cutlass replica of LRM feat car 'Wiked' coming loang almos ready for paint the job


----------



## pina's LRM replica

This is my LRM replica of Game Over havent started it yet but this is what its gonna look like pics of work in progress coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My Las Vegas replica work in progress


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Man cant wait to see my Paradise replica done i always liked this monte its clean


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good projects homie!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Just got my 66 impala kit my new replica project of LRM featured car 'Violet rose' this one im makin for my girl its her favorit color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly shit i was going to buy this car from wayne dicky like 10 years ago.....does he still own this? i could of had this car for $21,000.00 instead i buoght a truck out of the min truckin mag called TOTTAL RECALLED green 89 ranger with 93 explorer front end for 12,000.00 to save some money. the truck was very nice an well worth the money but kick myself in the ass for not getting this car... i see it just about everytime i pick up a new lowrider mag pisses me off!!....lol..  ok enuogh of my rambleing just suprized to see this car again ...damn thing keeps following me everywhere i go just to piss me off more.....would have could have an should have!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

> Just got my 66 impala kit my new replica project of LRM featured car 'Violet rose' this one im makin for my girl its her favorit color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly shit i was going to buy this car from wayne dicky like 10 years ago.....does he still own this? i could of had this car for $21,000.00 instead i buoght a truck out of the min truckin mag called TOTTAL RECALLED green 89 ranger with 93 explorer front end for 12,000.00 to save some money. the truck was very nice an well worth the money but kick myself in the ass for not getting this car... i see it just about everytime i pick up a new lowrider mag pisses me off!!....lol..  ok enuogh of my rambleing just suprized to see this car again ...damn thing keeps following me everywhere i go just to piss me off more.....would have could have an should have!!!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> nah he doesnt own it anymore
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> Just got my 66 impala kit my new replica project of LRM featured car 'Violet rose' this one im makin for my girl its her favorit color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holly shit i was going to buy this car from wayne dicky like 10 years ago.....does he still own this? i could of had this car for $21,000.00 instead i buoght a truck out of the min truckin mag called TOTTAL RECALLED green 89 ranger with 93 explorer front end for 12,000.00 to save some money. the truck was very nice an well worth the money but kick myself in the ass for not getting this car... i see it just about everytime i pick up a new lowrider mag pisses me off!!....lol..  ok enuogh of my rambleing just suprized to see this car again ...damn thing keeps following me everywhere i go just to piss me off more.....would have could have an should have!!!! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> its a nice car homie i would of jumpt on that!
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 23 2010, 10:54 AM~17865863
> *Good projects homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

You know iv never really build a low rider truck but iv been really considering doing replicas of these three LRM feat trucks Wrapt With Envy,Pocket Cange,Wild Thang 2000 havent got the kits yet but plan on building them and adding them to my replica collection list :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 23 2010, 11:48 AM~17866338
> *You know iv never really build a low rider truck but iv been really considering doing replicas of these three LRM feat trucks Wrapt With Envy,Pocket Cange,Wild Thang 2000 havent got the kits yet but plan on building them and adding them to my replica collection list :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well ur in luck for the lowrider trucks u posted cuz there is a kit for each 1! :biggrin: the 720 ex-cab is a little hard to find though, or at least 4 me! i got a few single cabs but no ex cabs! i would love to see wrapped with envy, but i liked it better when it was kandy burgandy IMO, but either way would be sick!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 23 2010, 07:54 PM~17870699
> *well ur in luck for the lowrider trucks u posted cuz there is a kit for each 1!  :biggrin:  the 720 ex-cab is a little hard to find though, or at least 4 me! i got a few single cabs but no ex cabs! i would love to see wrapped with envy, but i liked it better when it was kandy burgandy IMO, but either way would be sick!!
> *


cool thanks for the tip homie i think it would be cool alos to do these low rider trucks i think i am goin to ad them to my replica collection :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## dfwr83

very awesome work...u got some mad skillz. ima keep an eye on ur posts frm now on...keep up da good work. laterz... :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jun 24 2010, 03:04 AM~17873208
> *very awesome work...u got some mad skillz. ima keep an eye on ur posts frm now on...keep up da good work. laterz... :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X 2!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jun 24 2010, 01:04 AM~17873208
> *very awesome work...u got some mad skillz. ima keep an eye on ur posts frm now on...keep up da good work. laterz... :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


preciate dat homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 24 2010, 06:13 AM~17874062
> *X 2!
> 
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 23 2010, 09:01 PM~17871563
> *cool thanks for the tip homie i think it would be cool alos to do these low rider trucks i think i am goin to ad them to my replica collection :biggrin:
> *


i hope u got some paintin skills to do a vanderslice paint job!! put that shit on 1 of ur replicas!!! ur fuckin set!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 24 2010, 07:18 PM~17879751
> *i hope u got some paintin skills to do a vanderslice paint job!! put that shit on 1 of ur replicas!!! ur fuckin set!!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah to tell you the truth my boy at Frost customes in dallas is doin the paint jobs for me homie im tryn to learn how to do tha shit tho just erolled in some air brushing classes tryn to get my skills up you feel me!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 'Lethal Wepon' replica finished!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 25 2010, 10:10 AM~17885134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just finished these $ bucket seats what yall think?


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 25 2010, 10:32 AM~17885335
> *Just finished these $ bucket seats what yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

MAN IM LOVIN THIS BUILD MAN !!!!! GOSH DAM HANDS DOWN


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jun 25 2010, 11:13 AM~17885767
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> MAN IM LOVIN THIS BUILD MAN !!!!! GOSH DAM HANDS DOWN
> *


Thanks homie for checkin my work out


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Homie Drews 64 re did his interior for him its coming along work in progress what yall think? 


















http://www.layi
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/062500_1613[00].jpg


















tlow.net/pics/1006/6Picture%20002.jpg[/im








g]


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 25 2010, 03:57 PM~17887019
> *Homie Drews 64 re did his interior for him its coming along work in progress what yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlow.net/pics/1006/6Picture%20002.jpg[/im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awesome set up wit da hydro pumps...i gotta ask? but den again...as talented as u r, im sure u set dat up urself rite. awesome work...only if i knew how to make a set up like dat i could put it onto my 99' Silverado. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jun 26 2010, 05:41 AM~17891683
> *awesome set up wit da hydro pumps...i gotta ask? but den again...as talented as u r, im sure u set dat up urself rite. awesome work...only if i knew how to make a set up like dat i could put it onto my 99' Silverado. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie yea i did it my self its not dat hard you just got to figuer out wich way to bend the lil things and to where it would look clean! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 25 2010, 01:57 PM~17887019
> *Homie Drews 64 re did his interior for him its coming along work in progress what yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlow.net/pics/1006/6Picture%20002.jpg[/im
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 sick shit right there bro!! is that the interior from the MONEY TALKS el camino? looks almost identical!! that guy lives a few blocks away from me, but word is he sold it after the new paint job which i think was a Vanderslice paint job?!


----------



## 8t4mc

What happened to the impala og ride with the bullet holes in the trunk.?I havnt seen that care since the late 90,s I remember hearing the blue astro comming for like 5 minutes before it would come to the apartment were one of there cousins lived.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 26 2010, 09:00 PM~17895789
> *sick shit right there bro!! is that the interior from the MONEY TALKS el camino? looks almost identical!! that guy lives a few blocks away from me, but word is he sold it after the new paint job which i think was a Vanderslice paint job?!
> *


preciate it homie i did get the idea from the Money Talks bucket seats but doin the rest of the interior my way :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 26 2010, 09:41 PM~17896074
> *What happened to the impala  og ride with the bullet holes in the trunk.?I havnt seen that care since the late 90,s I remember hearing the blue astro comming for like 5 minutes before it would come to the apartment were one of there cousins lived.
> *


I dont really know what happend to that car homie but i do remember the green and blue astro vans both use to bump hard you could hear them coming down the block!


----------



## dfwr83

wit da work u do...i know u got some wicked skillz wit ur workin suspensions. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jun 27 2010, 08:54 AM~17897889
> *wit da work u do...i know u got some wicked skillz wit ur workin suspensions.  :biggrin:
> *


to tell you the truth homie that monte came with that workin suspention :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 08:34 AM~17897802
> *preciate it homie i did get the idea from the Money Talks bucket seats but doin the rest of the interior im doin my way :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My homeboy Machio's big bro's mustang another replica project


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Bout to ship out my 'Selina' replica parts off to get gold plated its already gettin painted by my boy Frost


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My replica project of LRM feat car 'Wild Child' its alredy painted just watin on my boy Frost to throw the clear coat over it and bout to ship the parts off to get chrom plated


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My replica project off this LRM feat rivi already at the shop gettin sprayd just waitin on my boy Frost that caddi in the pic my boy suppost to be air brushing a pearl white with ghost patterns i was thinking of goin every thing gold plated with it


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tryn to get with mando about buying a few sets of these cool rims and tires man they look clesan an would be a big plus having them on my replicas :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My boy Machio's build work in progress wha yall think? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

what u using for that gold?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jun 27 2010, 03:21 PM~17899818
> *what u using for that gold?
> *


its some shit i found at the hobbie shop it has nothing but chines writing on the bottle it turns chrome into gold


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My boy Machios 73 caprice project build 'Pineapple Express' paint job done by my boy Frost :wow: my homie Machio is thinking of doin weed plant bucket seats for it and is going to trick out the interior


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just reserved one of these cool monte frontend clips with jevreis :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 'Casanova' replica looking good so far got to send the parts and rims off to get gold plated


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My builds all coming along working on all of them at the same time cant wait to see them all finished


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My monte replicas 'Orgullo Mexicano' and "Rolin Malo'   just about ready for there paint jobs


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 'Outcast' replica project work in progress  



















i


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 06:01 PM~17900706
> *My 'Outcast' replica project work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> *


 got more pics of this?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jun 27 2010, 06:21 PM~17900857
> *got more pics of this?
> *


Yea homie just took a few more of the work i got done on it so far tryng to post up as much as i can of the work i got done on all my replicas so far for all the homies to check out what yall think so far homies? :biggrin:  will post up better pics soon cant wait to see all my replicas done want to get a bad ass show case for them just like the one mando gots in this pic i think they will look cool in one of those :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Me holding my first finished build replica of the LRM feat car 'Lethal Wepon'


----------



## pancho1969

:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17903480
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING




----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 11:54 AM~17898445
> *My replica project off this LRM feat rivi already at the shop gettin sprayd just waitin on my boy Frost that caddi in the pic my boy suppost to be air brushing a pearl white with ghost patterns i was thinking of goin every thing gold plated with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i know this car! its built by LM customs Dallas tx


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 28 2010, 12:35 AM~17904254
> *i know this car! its built by LM customs Dallas tx
> *


Yea it was i knew the dude his name is scot he use to be Mirage c.c then he went to some other club but last i heard he's lockd up in the feds and the car is for sale i heard he wanted 40.000$ for it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Da shop at Pina's customes  were i do all my work! : :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My stacks of throw back LRM mags :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I dont have a 63 or 68 impala in my collection yet!  but was thinking of adding these LRM feat cars to my replica list what yall think? i think they would be some tight build to make as long as my boy Frost keeps gettin down on the tight paint jobs i got the rest as close as i can! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

A few more pics of my 'Rolin Malo' replica bucket seats i made for it still got to lay some fuzzy furr on them but coming along  



































Gonna try and get it as close as i can to this! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

cant wait to see more progress bro keep up the great work


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Was trying something last night with these tires i shaved a lil off with a razor blade to see if i could get that smaller 5.20 look and then coated it with a clear coat to give thm a shinier look if i could just find a way to shave it off a lil smoother it would look a lot better and wouldent have to spend to much money for some wheels you feel me they still look pretty cool like how they look small but tight was just trying someting check out how they look on my bros monte and my 'lethal wepon' replica what yall think?  i think if i change the spokes it will look even better some what like the mando rim and tire look :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

you got PM :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

looks good!


----------



## dutchone

[/quote]

Clean AS FUK BRO!!! IM DIGGIN THIS ALOT


----------



## pina's LRM replica

>


Clean AS FUK BRO!!! IM DIGGIN THIS ALOT
[/quote]
preciate it homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

I like the red Monte, bad ass ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 29 2010, 10:01 AM~17916321
> *I like the red Monte, bad ass ride  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie you mean the cany orange one? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

yeah, that one...


----------



## dig_derange

Lethal Weapon is dope!! everything has got me very inspired tho homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

say jorge dis is wat ima use to put my grill together with a lil sheet metal for my 'Rolin Malo' replica i think with bout three of the baterry hard wear kits will do to put this griil together hope it helpt you bro :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I think ima use some of these spokes for the tires i just sheved i think they will look pretty nice especialy if i gold plate the spokes :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jun 29 2010, 10:20 AM~17916473
> *Lethal Weapon is dope!! everything has got me very inspired tho homie
> *


preciate it homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 29 2010, 11:06 AM~17915906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Lookin' good up in this thread homie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

some nice builds homie!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 29 2010, 09:30 AM~17916555
> *say jorge dis is wat ima use to put my grill together with a lil sheet metal for my 'Rolin Malo' replica i think with bout three of the baterry hard wear kits will do to put this griil together hope it helpt you bro :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx for the info Pina :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just put these other spokes on the wheels and think they looks much better on my 'Lethal Wepon' replica just got to gold plate the spokes yall yhink it looks better wih these?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 29 2010, 11:29 AM~17917005
> *Lookin' good up in this thread homie !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


thanks alot for checkin my work out homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Jun 29 2010, 11:32 AM~17917030
> *some nice builds homie!!!
> *


thanks for the props homie


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 28 2010, 08:26 AM~17905089
> *Yea it was i knew the dude his name is scot he use to be Mirage c.c then he went to some other club but last i heard he's lockd up in the feds and the car is for sale i heard he wanted 40.000$ for it!
> *


yea i used to wrok up at Lm a few years ago and met scott he had a 57 convertible but idk wut happened to it


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 20 2010, 09:42 PM~17841680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIRAGE car club back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL.... dang bro you are taking me way back with some of these pics!!!! and the one of Wicho's old Monte on supremes...LOL man I remember police pulled him over over by Mt. Auburn Elem. school in that car, it was like lunch time or something cause we where outside, they gave him a ticket, he just crumbled it up and through it on the street, LOL way back in the days I was probably 11-12 yrs old, but I still remember that! LOL, let me know about taking pics of your builds, I'd be glad to take them.


----------



## 65rivi

cuanto me cobras para hacerme un Monte? I bought a 76 Monte a few months back, and I was gonna start building a low-low but I backed out, I didn't want to mess it up, so it's just sitting there in the box....


----------



## 214Frost

what's up johnny, been working on all kinds of stuff but should have some cars coming out soon


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 11:12 AM~17897958
> *to tell you the truth homie that monte came with that workin suspention :biggrin:
> *


dats cool...i try workin suspensions on a few of my builds. so far i got bout 3 builds wit workin suspensions...i know im not as good as dese guys on here. im still workin at dat...i see a lot of nice clean builds. a lot of da guys have talent...dey all got it goin on for dem. paint jobs, workin suspensions, customizin...jus bout da whole 9yrds. 
u got some very outstandin builds...i like how u replicate. i notice ur wantin to start on a truck...i cant wait to c dat. keep up da good work...laterz bro'.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 29 2010, 05:24 PM~17920134
> *cuanto me cobras para hacerme un Monte? I bought a 76 Monte a few months back, and I was gonna start building a low-low but I backed out, I didn't want to mess it up, so it's just sitting there in the box....
> *


just depends what all you want done to it well work some out homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Jun 29 2010, 05:54 PM~17920325
> *what's up johnny, been working on all kinds of stuff but should have some cars coming out soon
> *


cool halla at me homie what you think of the builds so far? :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

ta bueno, I mean I like your Lethal Weapon, vendemelo! y si no quieres pues build me one that looks similar, you don't have to go all out with interior, pero clean engine, open doors, hood and trunk and of course t-tops, paint job i would really like a deep medium dark blue w/ flake patterns... LOL I know it sounds like a lot but let me know. Give me a good deal and I'll put you down with professional shots of all your models, and a bottle of the best tequila from Jalisco brotha' !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 29 2010, 08:22 PM~17921781
> *ta bueno, I mean I like your Lethal Weapon, vendemelo! y si no quieres  pues build me one that looks similar, you don't have to go all out with interior, pero clean engine, open doors, hood and trunk and of course t-tops, paint job i would really like a deep medium dark blue w/ flake patterns... LOL I know it sounds like a lot but let me know. Give me a good deal and I'll put you down with professional shots of all your models, and a bottle of the best tequila from Jalisco brotha' !
> *


i dont know bout sellin my Leyhal Wepon bro :biggrin: but yea we can put tha monte together just get all the stuff you want for it and halla at me homie and yea well work something out well hook yo shit up fo sho


----------



## 65rivi

So I am assuming you grew up in ELV?....


----------



## 65rivi

Or related to someone in ELV, cause some of those pictures are old school, hell Wicho's Monte... that's like late 80's early 90's


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 29 2010, 09:38 PM~17921975
> *i dont know bout sellin my Leyhal Wepon bro :biggrin:  but yea we can put tha monte together just get all the stuff you want for it and halla at me homie and yea well work something out well hook yo shit up fo sho
> *


let me know where I can get the stuff, you got a local hobby shop you go to? Or do you order online? I gotta get me some Masterpiece wheels.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 29 2010, 08:45 PM~17922048
> *let me know where I can get the stuff, you got a local hobby shop you go to? Or do you order online? I gotta get me some Masterpiece wheels.
> *


simone homie i grew up in ELV i ues to stay on spurlock and beeman when i was small and my whole family pretty much is from the varrio this is my primo chavelito dat fool use to have a clean ass astro these use to be his rides when he was out here doing his damn thang!  



































:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 29 2010, 08:45 PM~17922048
> *let me know where I can get the stuff, you got a local hobby shop you go to? Or do you order online? I gotta get me some Masterpiece wheels.
> *


you can find a lot of cool stuff at the hobbie shop i go to in irving calld Wild Bills hobbie shop its on shadygrove get what you need bro and well get together and hook your model up!  when you go tell him to let you look at the detail master book and there you will find alot of cool detail parts :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

cool...thanks bro. Yeah I didn't grow up in the varrio we grew up over by mt. Auburn, but my lil' brothers grew up with all those dudes, well so did I, but I was a little older. But I knew alot of the older guys... Wicho, Rolando, Chris "Machio"& Steve"Lil Machio", Sergio, Lil' Pepe, Tito, Horacio, Raulingas Elias, Keno, and Tacho, Caballo, Tony Boy, Cesar & Eddie,Tito, and his lil' bros Eddie loco, Saul, heck even knew Chiki's, Roger, Alfonso, Boy , Fena, Junior,Abraham, Pie, Fernando, dang well I guess I knew alot of them too, LOL but my lil bro's hung out with them more.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 29 2010, 09:52 PM~17922836
> *cool...thanks bro. Yeah I didn't grow up in the varrio we grew up over by mt. Auburn, but my lil' brothers grew up with all those dudes, well so did I, but I was a little older. But I knew alot of the older guys... Wicho, Rolando,  Chris "Machio"& Steve"Lil Machio", Sergio, Lil' Pepe, Tito, Horacio, Raulingas Elias, Keno, and Tacho, Caballo, Tony Boy, Cesar & Eddie,Tito, and his lil' bros Eddie loco, Saul, heck even knew Chiki's, Roger, Alfonso, Boy , Fena, Junior,Abraham, Pie, Fernando, dang well I guess I knew alot of them too, LOL but my lil bro's hung out with them more.
> *


simone homie you pretty much know everybody from tha hood


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## 65rivi

LOL, yeah man, I guess I've been around for awhile, I probably could've known them better, pero I ended up going to Skyline, and my bro's stayed @ Long and Woodrow. So they kept in touch with everybody, and kind of went my own way over at Skyline... I still would see everybody, and was cool with them, but I was doing my own thing with my art.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 30 2010, 10:38 AM~17926625
> *LOL, yeah man, I guess I've been around for awhile, I probably could've known them better, pero I ended up going to Skyline, and my bro's stayed @ Long and Woodrow. So they kept in touch with everybody, and kind of went my own way over at Skyline... I still would see everybody, and was cool with them, but I was doing my own thing with my art.
> *


orale what do you mean art you draw or paint?


----------



## 65rivi

I used to do both, did grafitti for awhile ,then got into canvas painting. Then studied photography and sculpting. Now I produce my favorite type of art... tequila.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 30 2010, 11:07 AM~17926870
> *I used to do both, did grafitti for awhile ,then got into canvas painting. Then studied photography and sculpting. Now I produce my favorite type of art... tequila.
> *


lol orale say you know how to air brush homie? iv been really wanting to learn i enrolled at east field college in an air brushing class but wont start till fall trying to get my air brushing skills up you feel me i really want to learn how to do that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

no I don't, but I do know the BEST airbrusher painter in d-town... No offense to frost, cause he's awesome too.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 30 2010, 11:13 AM~17926940
> *no I don't, but I do know the BEST airbrusher painter in d-town... No offense to frost, cause he's awesome too.
> *


im gonna get me an air brush gun and shit to practice with been really wanting to learn ill pay for some classes if yo boy willing to tech me? :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

he's out of east dallas too, I thought he was teaching a painting class over @ Eastfield, but not sure if he's still doing it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 30 2010, 11:16 AM~17926962
> *he's out of east dallas too,  I thought he was teaching a painting class over @ Eastfield, but not sure if he's still doing it.
> *


i enrolled in that class but it wont start till fall man i hope he gets down bro cause im trying to learn foreal trying to get my skills up you feel me i got a passion for this just need some one to teach me :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

He's got a shop there in East Dallas.. used to be East Dallas Hydraulics, now he owns it and paints cars and airbrushes from there. I've known him since J.L Long... 13+ yrs ago.


----------



## 65rivi

He is one of the best, but doesn't get as much credit as he deserves... He painted Frank & Rosie's Outer Limits, and just repainted Rollin' Malo, the boy is bad.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 30 2010, 11:26 AM~17927052
> *He is one of the best, but doesn't get as much credit as he deserves... He painted Frank & Rosie's Outer Limits, and just repainted Rollin' Malo, the boy is bad.
> *


Damn thats some bad ass work say can ask him for me if he could teach me a lil something ill pay for some classes i would really apreciate it homie and just let me know? :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

I'll ask him right now.... I'll send him a message on Facebook... see what he says.


----------



## 65rivi

He's on here as well pops up from time to time...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 30 2010, 01:31 PM~17927967
> *I'll ask him right now.... I'll send him a message on Facebook... see what he says.
> *


cool thanks homie preciate it :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17699373


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jun 30 2010, 01:39 PM~17928005
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17699373
> *


let him know i just want to learn how to do some bad ass airbrush work on some model cars! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

DAMN HOMIE... U GOT SOME SICK ASS WORK GOING HERE. REPLICAS ARE COMING ALONG REAL NICE. KEEP IT UP HOMIE MUCH RESPECT TO YA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 30 2010, 06:36 PM~17930333
> *DAMN HOMIE... U GOT SOME SICK ASS WORK GOING HERE. REPLICAS ARE COMING ALONG REAL NICE. KEEP IT UP HOMIE MUCH RESPECT TO YA. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie thanks for the props means alot! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

Post more pics when you have more progress, I'll be going to the hobby shop on Saturday and start getting stuff for the Monte...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 1 2010, 05:33 PM~17939469
> *Post more pics when you have more progress, I'll be going to the hobby shop on Saturday and start getting stuff for the Monte...
> *


cool homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

This is what i use to gold plate some of my stuff it works pretty good on some things the rest im sending out to get gold plated i got it at the hobbie shop! its clear yellow ill try and take better pics soon 



























http://www.layitlow.net/pics/100
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/24Picture%20002.jpg


----------



## dutchone

what under carage did you use on the orange monte?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 2 2010, 09:15 AM~17944409
> *what under carage did you use on the orange monte?
> *


its the one that comes with it homie


----------



## 65rivi

went to Hobbytown USA today and hit the motherload! Got and 87' El Camino SS, another 76" Monte, and two Monte SS, one a Donk the other a Street Cruzer, also got two Donk Regals and a Revell Grand National...


----------



## 65rivi

They had tons of other stuff too, but I had my nieces with me, and they wanted everything in the store so I had to buy them a lil' something.


----------



## Esoteric

you know if you mix that with some clear orange you can get a 24k look

its 2 parts yellow 1 part orange


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 3 2010, 09:11 PM~17955764
> *you know if you mix that with some clear orange you can get a 24k look
> 
> its 2 parts yellow 1 part orange
> *


x2, u beat me to the punch eso! there was an atricle in LRB back in the day on how to mix it and lay it on right!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 3 2010, 08:48 PM~17955619
> *went to Hobbytown USA today and hit the motherload! Got and 87' El Camino SS, another 76" Monte, and two Monte SS, one a Donk the other a Street Cruzer, also got two Donk Regals and a Revell Grand National...
> *


hell yea you got some good kits homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 3 2010, 09:11 PM~17955764
> *you know if you mix that with some clear orange you can get a 24k look
> 
> its 2 parts yellow 1 part orange
> *


nah i didnt know that homie but thanks for the tip will defenetlly try that :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 09:59 PM~17956091
> *x2, u beat me to the punch eso! there was an atricle in LRB back in the day on how to mix it and lay it on right!
> *


dats gonna defenetly give me the look i was trying to get thanks for the tip homies! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 30 2010, 12:21 PM~17927001
> *i enrolled in that class but it wont start till fall man i hope he gets down bro cause im trying to learn foreal trying to get my skills up you feel me i got a passion for this just need some one to teach me :biggrin:
> *


Got an email from my friend J, this is what he said about the lessons.....
"not really interested in doing any kind of lessons here, but i do teach some classes up at Eastfield if he is wanting to learn, i have a class starting at the end of July, and it covers airbrush and custom paint, you don't have to be on a degree plan to take it anyone can take it, its continuing education classes.....good deal buddy....later Jarod"
You might still have time to enroll in the July class instead of having to wait til fall.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 5 2010, 05:44 PM~17966743
> *Got an email from my friend J, this is what he said about the lessons.....
> "not really interested in doing any kind of lessons here, but i do teach some classes up at Eastfield if he is wanting to learn, i have a class starting at the end of July, and it covers airbrush and custom paint, you don't have to be on a degree plan to take it anyone can take it, its continuing education classes.....good deal buddy....later Jarod"
> You might still have time to enroll in the July class instead of having to wait til fall.....
> *


cool thanks homie ima look into it :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Me and my boy Machio and my big bro thinking bout putting MIRAGE 1/25 scale m.c.c on the map!


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Putting my 'Lethal Wepon' in tha 90's show car build off! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## EVIL C

The mc and 64 are freakin sick


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 6 2010, 08:40 PM~17978300
> *The mc and 64 are freakin sick
> *


thanks homie preciate it


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 2 2010, 09:15 AM~17944409
> *what under carage did you use on the orange monte?
> *


we must have diff ones then cuz i have the snap fast kit LOL and the motor and every thing eles is infused with it, i see those a arms in efect to were i have a factory adjustable suspension, thats why i aske the question,


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Jul 6 2010, 08:57 PM~17978547
> *we must have diff ones then cuz i have the snap fast kit LOL and the motor and every thing eles is infused with it, i see those a arms in efect to were i have a factory adjustable suspension, thats why i aske the question,
> *


yea thats the one i got to homie but i just messed with it a lil and made a eingen fit up in it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 6 2010, 10:21 PM~17978084
> *Putting my 'Lethal Wepon' in tha 90's show car build off! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2010, 06:41 AM~17981278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

This is the lincon body i was gonna use for my 'Las Vegas' replica but changed my mind i think id be abel to get down better if i use an actual 1979 lincon kit if i can find one!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I know i need a dig cam homies but this the best i can post up for know will post better pics soon with a dig cam! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Say anybody know were i can find one of these 1979 lincon kits for sale? i need it for my 'Las Vegas' replica project i bought this other one one ebay but im not liking it to much and think id be abell to get down on it alot better if i just found one like this one so if anybody could help me with this one id apreciate it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Say anybody know were i can find one of these 1979 lincon kits for sale? i need it for my 'Las Vegas' replica project i bought this other one one ebay but im not liking it to much and think id be abell to get down on it alot better if i just found one like this one so if anybody could help me with this one id apreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard that it was supposed to get casted by someone but it never happened.
> :dunno:
Click to expand...


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 7 2010, 05:14 PM~17985951
> *Last I heard that it was supposed to get casted by someone but it never happened.
> :dunno:
> 
> *


 :yessad: that was supposed to be whats his face with the big boddy caddies and caprices


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 7 2010, 05:29 PM~17986084
> *:yessad: that was supposed to be whats his face with the big boddy caddies and caprices
> *


yah beto was gonna cast em right?! wasnt the 1st las vegas car made from '70 eldorado?! i know it was a re-done caddy...... by david anthony garcia if i remeber right?!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 7 2010, 05:57 PM~17986336
> *yah beto was gonna cast em right?! wasnt the 1st las vegas car made from '70 eldorado?! i know it was a re-done caddy...... by david anthony garcia if i remeber right?!
> *


i meant twinn, yeah something like that or a rivi one of the 2 i know if i get around to it im gonna use a rivi


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Me and my boy machio just bought these cool armando flores wheel sets thanks saul! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 7 2010, 10:35 PM~17988752
> *Me and my boy machio just bought these cool armando flores wheel sets  thanks saul! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I'm diggin' the tru-spoke wheels, and what's up with the one son the left, the ones that look like mclean's, Mando didn't use spiners for those?


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 7 2010, 12:44 PM~17983171
> *This is the lincon body i was gonna use for my 'Las Vegas' replica  but changed my mind i think id be abel to get down better if i use an actual 1979 lincon kit if i can find one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what wrong with this one?.... You've made the cuts and so far it looks really good vato?... I say keep going...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 8 2010, 10:30 AM~17992511
> *Man I'm diggin' the tru-spoke wheels, and what's up with the one son the left, the ones that look like mclean's, Mando didn't use spiners for those?
> *


I know huh i think ima just change the spokes


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 8 2010, 10:32 AM~17992523
> *what wrong with this one?.... You've made the cuts and so far it looks really good vato?... I say keep going...
> *


Its a lot! of work homie but i think i could build a better Las Vegas replica if i could find one of these kits thats in the othe pic


----------



## pina's LRM replica

still got a lil more work but this is the progress i made today on my 'Casanova' replica's interior its coming along will take better pics soon these the best i can do for now homies!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My boy just showd me some page dont know what he went in to but it said that this 84 cutlass donk kit will be relead mid november this year damn cant wait! :wow: and i think it said the buick regal also 







:x: hno:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 9 2010, 07:38 AM~18001084
> *My boy just showd me some page dont know what he went in to but it said that this 84 cutlass donk kit will be relead mid november this year damn cant wait!  :wow:  and i think it said the buick regal also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :x:  hno:
> *


Dont hold your breath, doubt those will be released at all.... And if they do happen to come out....
The Cutty wont even have full engine detail, just a engine cover like the uptown series....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man.. somebody at revell who has that needs to get it resin casted on the low..


----------



## 65rivi

Just got this on ebay... paid too damn much for it, but it's worth it, it'll take some tweaking but guess what I'm gonna do with it?......


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 9 2010, 10:00 PM~18007292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this on ebay... paid too damn much for it, but it's worth it, it'll take some tweaking but guess what I'm gonna do with it?......
> *


gonna use the parts from the MC donk to get it going.....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

re did my 'Casanova' interior with maron fuzzy fur think it looks better t i had use dark red at first an wasent feeling that red to much its coming along tho will post better pics soon homies! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just got this in the mail today thanks j! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 9 2010, 09:00 PM~18007292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this on ebay... paid too damn much for it, but it's worth it, it'll take some tweaking but guess what I'm gonna do with it?......
> *


Damn thats tight homie are you gonna make a replica of the gold rush? that would be cool! :biggrin: ill hook you up with a lil MIRAGE plack for it if you do homie!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 9 2010, 10:17 PM~18007455
> *Damn thats tight homie are you gonna make a replica if the gold rush? that would be cool! :biggrin: ill hook you up with a lil MIRAGE plack for it if you do homie!
> *


yessirrrr!!!! Going old skool... all gold! I might some help with some of the body work and the convertible top, so I might be getting at you soon.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 9 2010, 10:07 PM~18007354
> *re did my 'Casanova' interior with maron fuzzy fur think it looks better t i had use dark red at first an wasent feeling that red to much its coming along tho will post better pics soon homies! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah man it's a perfect match


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 9 2010, 09:19 PM~18007485
> *yessirrrr!!!! Going old skool... all gold! I might some help with some of the body work and the convertible top, so I might be getting at you soon.
> *


already i got you homie may you could get down with MIRAGE 1/25 scale m.c.c if you want with me an my boy machio an my big bro with that build you in halla at me homie?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 9 2010, 09:21 PM~18007501
> *yeah man it's a perfect match
> *


preciate it homie trying to get it as close i can


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 9 2010, 09:00 PM~18007292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this on ebay... paid too damn much for it, but it's worth it, it'll take some tweaking but guess what I'm gonna do with it?......
> *


i think im with yah on this one?! i got that same kit sittin in a box with a ss monte kit! but i jus got J's LS kit and a Cl nose on the way from DLO so now i got 3 g-body builds waitin to get done! hit me on a PM homie!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 9 2010, 10:19 PM~18007485
> *yessirrrr!!!! Going old skool... all gold! I might some help with some of the body work and the convertible top, so I might be getting at you soon.
> *


yeah man a Mirage plaque would be cool, but the original one without the crown, I wasn't too crazy about that one.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 9 2010, 09:24 PM~18007539
> *yeah man a Mirage plaque would be cool, but the original one without the crown, I wasn't too crazy about that one.
> *


i got you homie


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 9 2010, 10:22 PM~18007518
> *already i got you homie may you could get down with MIRAGE 1/25 scale m.c.c if you want with me an my boy machio an my big bro with that build you in halla at me homie?
> *


cool I'm down!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 10:24 PM~18007536
> *i think im with yah on this one?! i got that same kit sittin in a box with a ss monte kit! but i jus got J's LS kit and a Cl nose on the way from DLO so now i got 3 g-body builds waitin to get done! hit me on a PM homie!!
> *


I'll hit you up tomorrow!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 9 2010, 09:17 PM~18007455
> *Damn thats tight homie are you gonna make a replica of the gold rush? that would be cool! :biggrin: ill hook you up with a lil MIRAGE plack for it if you do homie!
> *


i got goodies to do a grad prix also... u got pics of this "gold rush"?! :wow: 
maroon looks way better BTW!! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 9 2010, 09:26 PM~18007560
> *I'll hit you up tomorrow!
> *


orale homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 09:28 PM~18007574
> *i got goodies to do a grad prix also... u got pics of this "gold rush"?!  :wow:
> maroon looks way better BTW!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie yea i got these pics of the gol rush it was clea! :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 9 2010, 09:36 PM~18007624
> *thanks homie yea i got these pics of the gol rush it was clea! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i remeber that car now!! i tripped on the working top on a g-body back then! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 9 2010, 09:40 PM~18007656
> *:wow:  i remeber that car now!! i tripped on the working top on a g-body back then!  :biggrin:
> *


if i remember right it was factory to!


----------



## cone_weezy

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 9 2010, 09:07 PM~18007354
> *re did my 'Casanova' interior with maron fuzzy fur think it looks better t i had use dark red at first an wasent feeling that red to much its coming along tho will post better pics soon homies! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badass i remember this car  cant wait to see it when it finish the real casanova owner would of been happy to see this


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Jul 9 2010, 10:04 PM~18007830
> *looks badass i remember this car   cant wait to see it when it finish the real casanova owner  would of been happy to see this
> *


thanks for the props homie means alot ima try and get down on the buket seats its gonna come out pretty good when its done and ill take better pics!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 'Casanova' replica coming along gonna get the rims gold plated along with all the parts for it will post better pics soon with dig cam!  


















http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/7Pic
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/1071000_1051[00].jpg
ture%20003.jpg[/img]




























http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/071000_1051[00].jpg










http://www.layitlow.net/pics/
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/4grxoqeez6.jpg
1007/071000_1052[00].jpg[/img]


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 9 2010, 10:36 PM~18007624
> *thanks homie yea i got these pics of the gol rush it was clea! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
A lil'o Dallas history lesson!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 10 2010, 11:11 AM~18010611
> *:thumbsup:
> A lil'o Dallas history lesson!
> *


4 sho homie!


----------



## 65rivi

A little off the subject.. I went to Hobby Lobby and found 1:25 scale models of some cars I already have, and figured I would buy them and try to get them as close as possible to the 1:18 scale models that I have...When I started building years ago, I started with building 1:25 lowriders, then I got really tied up with art school, and when I started making money I started buying 1:18 scale fully detailed diecast models, instead of building any more... so through the years I've gotten tons of 1:18 diecast models and most are worth good money as some of them are rare and hard to find, and some people pay alot of money for them on ebay, here's some pics of the ones I am using as my inspiration to build the smaller ones, and remember the goal is to get them as close as possible to the detail on the bigger model, it's gonna be hard cause the models are really detailed..... Chekanlos...

First Up 1987 Buick GNX 1:18 Scale... it's a Grand National on steriods, this car was designed as "Grand National to end all Grand Nationals" when Buick decided to end the Grand National program they decided to build 547 GNX which had more Horse Power than a regular GN, and had special suspension and rims, and limited edition performance parts that where never made again. A diecast company named GMP decided to make scale models of these cars in the year 2000 or so, and on their first run they only made 547 just like the real cars, and they intended to sell each numbered model to the owners of the real car, they were not able to locate 16 owners, and they sold these cars, they came with a letter of authenticity and a mini window sticker, and a signed lithograph picture of the lead designer of the actual GNX pretty cool, right? I was fortunate enough to get one,(it wasn't cheap),... a year later they made like 2000 of them and sold those for a cheaper price. I will attempt to build this car using a monogram kit of a 87 Stock Grand National, and I'll use rims from an 87 Trans Am, that had the same wheels but where painted gold instead of blacked out..... the detail is crazy.... I gonna try my best...

sorry they are so big, just wanted to make sure you saw the detail...






































I'll post pics of progress in the coming weeks...


----------



## 65rivi

more of the buick GNX


----------



## 65rivi

PINA.... my bad bro.... didn't want to take from your topic. I'll go ahead and start a new topic, so no to get your off the subject.... mucho respeto


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 10 2010, 11:19 PM~18014734
> *PINA.... my bad bro.... didn't want to take from your topic. I'll go ahead and start a new topic, so no to get your off the subject.... mucho respeto
> *


its all good homie that buick is clean i like it and the lil garage set up is tight bro post you work in progress wanna check out your work!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 10 2010, 05:43 PM~18009815
> *My 'Casanova' replica coming along gonna get the rims gold plated along with all the parts for it will post better pics soon with dig cam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ture%20003.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1007/071000_1052[00].jpg[/img]
> *



:0 :cheesy:  Nice bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 11 2010, 08:10 AM~18016058
> *:0  :cheesy:    Nice bro
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 10 2010, 10:43 AM~18009815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is a watcher fo show !!!!!



:drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 'Casanova' replica coming along what yall think? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

homie you puttin' in work ! those seats are killas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 06:40 PM~18019467
> *homie you puttin' in work ! those seats are killas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


preciate it homie trying to get down as best i can! will post better pics soon


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 11 2010, 06:38 PM~18019445
> *My 'Casanova' replica coming along what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin killer homie! the 1:1 is bad ass! i wonder what happened to the car after Jorge got killed?! i havent seen it since?!


----------



## dutchone

> My 'Casanova' replica coming along what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog YOUR MAD!!! dam these seats are crazy perfect!! YOUr wORK is KILLIEr MUCH props


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 11 2010, 07:06 PM~18019670
> *lookin killer homie! the 1:1 is bad ass! i wonder what happened to the car after Jorge got killed?! i havent seen it since?!
> *


yea me iether! thanks homie for checkin my work out


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> My 'Casanova' replica coming along what yall think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dog YOUR MAD!!! dam these seats are crazy perfect!! YOUr wORK is KILLIEr MUCH props
> 
> 
> 
> preciate the props homie means alot!
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 84 cutlass replica 'Wiked' coming soon!  
























































.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 13 2010, 03:28 PM~18037023
> *My 84 cutlass replica 'Wiked' coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My lil collection coming along will post better pics soon!


----------



## 65rivi

Check your inbox bro for the designs of my patterns for the Monte....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 14 2010, 09:58 PM~18050150
> *Check your inbox bro for the designs of my patterns for the Monte....
> *


my bad just checkt it out damn those patterns look sick homie you got down! :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 15 2010, 07:24 AM~18052039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


preciate it homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 15 2010, 07:56 AM~18051919
> *my bad just checkt it out damn those patterns look sick homie you got down! :wow:
> *


... well they look cool on paper, it's easy to colr... I just hope they look like that when I do it on the car.... let me know if you ever need some drawn out, I'll put you down!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 15 2010, 08:14 AM~18052342
> *... well they look cool on paper, it's easy to colr... I just hope they look like that when I do it on the car.... let me know if you ever need some drawn out, I'll put you down!
> *


4sho ima get at you homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just bought these cool armando flores wheels should get them by 2morrow i hope but have been trying for a lil while to get at homie bout these wheels but i think he prob dosent sell them anymore so i was thinking bout casting a few more sets for my other models what yall think should i cast them? would anybody be intrested in some?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

might just change the spokes tho! what yall think homies should i cast them?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 15 2010, 09:32 AM~18052481
> *just bought these cool armando flores wheels should get them by 2morrow i hope but have been trying for a lil while to get at homie bout these wheels but i think he prob dosent sell them anymore  so i was thinking bout casting a few more sets for my other models what yall think should i cast them? would anybody be intrested in some?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell ya cast them.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 15 2010, 09:52 AM~18052617
> *might just change the spokes tho! what yall think homies should i cast them?
> *


Go for it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

think i am homie!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 15 2010, 03:37 PM~18055868
> *think i am homie!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 15 2010, 04:08 PM~18056115
> *:nono:
> *


you know what no disrespect to homie i wont! wouldnt want any probs i was just trying to cast a few for my other models but people started to hit me up askin me to cast them so didnt know if i should but dont worry i wont! much props to mando they are some tight wheels wish i had more like them! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

The LRM feat car 'Wiked' one of my replicas damn this cutty is clean! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Heres a few more pics of the car club from my old naighborhood MIRAGE! they had some clean cars back in the day! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi

ERRRTHING just drippin' in gold!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 16 2010, 01:37 PM~18062285
> *The LRM feat car 'Wiked' one of my replicas damn this cutty is clean! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was there a few times when my boy Mad_One, "Jerry" was painting it. Just clean...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 16 2010, 12:59 PM~18062465
> *I was there a few times when my boy Mad_One, "Jerry" was painting it. Just clean...
> *


hell yea that vato got down with that paint job ima get my homie frost to try and get as close as he can to that replica paint job!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 16 2010, 12:57 PM~18062448
> *ERRRTHING just drippin' in gold!
> *


hell yea thats how they use to roll back in the day i was little and i use to see my primos and them rollin clean with evrythang gold flossin i use to look up to my primo chavelito back then! they all did they thang back in the day!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 15 2010, 05:08 PM~18056115
> *:nono:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 16 2010, 01:14 PM~18062630
> *:angry:
> *


i know huh well dont want to disrespect homie with that so ima leave it alone


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 16 2010, 12:59 PM~18062465
> *I was there a few times when my boy Mad_One, "Jerry" was painting it. Just clean...
> *


say homie you think you could ask yo boy if maybe he would be intrested in doing my weked replica paint job for me? ill pay him dat would be cool ass hell if i could get him to do that replica paint job for me ask him homie if you dont mind dont hurt to ask huh! let me know wuz up homie id apreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 16 2010, 02:16 PM~18062654
> *i know huh well dont want to disrespect homie with that so ima leave it alone
> *


if you cast them for yourself.I dont see a problem.But thats just me.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 16 2010, 02:21 PM~18062692
> *say homie you think you could ask yo boy if maybe he would be intrested in doing my weked replica paint job for me? ill pay him dat would be cool ass hell if i could get him to do that replica paint job for me ask him homie if you dont mind dont hurt to ask huh! let me know wuz up homie id apreciate it :biggrin:
> *


Got your text too, I'll ask but I can't promise you anything... the guy is super busy, that's why I bought my own gun and tank cause I he probably wont to do mine, I asked and he hasn't responded, so I don't want to bug him, I understand if he can't but hey man that's how you learn... right. Who knows maybe I can throw it down with he paint gun, I'll never know unless I try...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 16 2010, 02:56 PM~18063565
> *Got your text too, I'll ask but I can't promise you anything... the guy is super busy, that's why I bought my own gun and tank cause I he probably wont to do mine, I asked and he hasn't responded, so I don't want to bug him, I understand if he can't but hey man that's how you learn... right. Who knows maybe I can throw it down with he paint gun, I'll never know unless I try...
> *


i feel you homie thats why im trying to lern my self to foreal preciate it tho! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

:biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

started cutting up the monte, put a sunroof in, cut out the trunk, and smoothed out the rag top on the roof, I didn't want to have a paintjob with that vinyl top so I sanded it off, I'm cutting the hood tomorrow and then skimming it with a light layer of bondo to smooth everything out... Hey what do I use to make the hinges?..... I can use paper clips, but what can i use as the little piping that will hold the hinge? What do you use?


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 16 2010, 10:42 PM~18066205
> *started cutting up the monte, put a sunroof in, cut out the trunk, and smoothed out the rag top on the roof, I didn't want to have a paintjob with that vinyl top so I sanded it off, I'm cutting the hood tomorrow and then skimming it with a light layer of bondo to smooth everything out... Hey what do I use to make the hinges?..... I can use paper clips, but what can i use as the little piping that will hold the hinge? What do you use?
> *


will post some pics tomorrow....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 16 2010, 09:42 PM~18066205
> *started cutting up the monte, put a sunroof in, cut out the trunk, and smoothed out the rag top on the roof, I didn't want to have a paintjob with that vinyl top so I sanded it off, I'm cutting the hood tomorrow and then skimming it with a light layer of bondo to smooth everything out... Hey what do I use to make the hinges?..... I can use paper clips, but what can i use as the little piping that will hold the hinge? What do you use?
> *


for the door hinges i use these things they sell at the hobbie shop i go to in irving named wild bills hobbie shop off shady grove its like these lil metal tubes and there is this other lil slim thing that slides rite in and works perfect bro dont know what there calld but the have it there and works perfect better than a papper clip 4sho! try it out homie that the way to go with that!  that hobbie shop has all kind of cool stuff bro check that one out has lots of stuff for detail ask for the detail masters book at the register and the dude will let you check it out in the book they got nothing but detail shit recomend you check it out :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

Thanks pina, going out there today.


----------



## 65rivi

hey bro, just talked to my bro, and he told me there is a place in Arlington that sells ready made candy paints and flake for model cars... he's gonna give me the # tomorrow.


----------



## outkastbullys

Que onda quey? I see u cuz! Whatever happened to that other tbird? I see u really got into this hooby??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 17 2010, 11:18 PM~18071661
> *hey bro, just talked to my bro, and he told me there is a place in Arlington that sells ready made candy paints and flake for model cars... he's gonna  give me the # tomorrow.
> *


Here's the link to Black Gold if you need it homie.

http://shop.blackgoldweb.com/category.sc;j...04?categoryId=6


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 18 2010, 06:41 AM~18073181
> *Here's the link to Black Gold if you need it homie.
> 
> http://shop.blackgoldweb.com/category.sc;j...04?categoryId=6
> 
> *


Awww hell!!!! That's what I'm talkin' bout, it's on now! Thanks Trend!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just got my lil sets of armado flores wheels in tha mail yesterday thanks saul preciate it homie! didnt really like the senters those came with so changed the spokes but kept the 5.20's damn im diging those wheels gonna cast a few more sets for the rest of my models here's a pic of my 'Letal Wepon' replica and lifestyle car replica 'Paradise' sittin on the mando 5.20's! :wow:  and my 'Orgullo Mexicano' replica sittin on them to will post better pics soon with dig cam!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by outkastbullys_@Jul 17 2010, 11:17 PM~18072394
> *Que onda quey?  I see u cuz!  Whatever happened to that other tbird?  I see u really got into this hooby??
> *


simon primo tu saben trying to put it down!  the t-bird the one you had gave me the one that came out on the lo rider bycikle mag you talking bout that one?


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 18 2010, 11:01 AM~18074067
> *Just got my lil sets of armado flores wheels in tha mail yesterday thanks saul preciate it homie! didnt really like the senters those came with so changed the spokes but kept the 5.20's damn im diging those wheels gonna cast a few more sets for the rest of my models here's a pic of my 'Letal Wepon' replica and lifestyle car replica 'Paradise' sittin on the mando 5.20's! :wow:   and my 'Orgullo Mexicano' replica sittin on them to will post better pics soon with dig cam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang bro, you need to let me take pics of your cars man!!! I bet they look 1000 times better!


----------



## 65rivi

Pina,
Okay bro so I put my Grand National project (even though I saw one in PG, that my boy Jerry painted that I'm gonna replicate) and my Gold Rush Project on hold to focus on the Monte Carlo... so first I cut out a moon roof, and sanded out he vinyl top that comes with the car, smoothed out the emblems, for the custom "Danny D inspired paint job" thought I was gonna leave it like that, then I said ef it, let me cut out the trunk.... then I figured i minus well do the hood... then after talking to you I cut out the doors... so here is a couple pictures of the rough product... also last two pictures are different ways to suicide the car, which one do you think looks best?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

the pics look clean ass fuck you got down with that! :wow: but yea go with the suacide doors on that bro i think will look good on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 18 2010, 10:44 AM~18073657
> *Awww hell!!!! That's what I'm talkin' bout, it's on now! Thanks Trend!
> *



it's kool homie ! 

save some paint and flakes for me ! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 18 2010, 09:05 PM~18077880
> *it's kool homie !
> 
> save some paint and flakes for me ! :biggrin:
> 
> *


man you already know!!! ... the paint job I'm gonna give this Monte is going to blow it's doors off! Oh wait a minute, it already did! LOL


----------



## 65rivi

I got he paint job all ready to go, Pina done seen it... looks super clean! at least on paper... LOL 
Don't know if it's gonna come out like that though LOL :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## machio

I'm diggin the green montie Homie,ey pina,thease wheels set it off bro,fixin to start on the 76.pics commin soon.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jul 19 2010, 06:04 AM~18080447
> *I'm diggin the green montie Homie,ey pina,thease wheels set it off bro,fixin to start on the 76.pics commin soon.
> *


Thanks Machio, putting hinges on it, sometime this week, and laying dowm a light layer of bondo on the whole car to smooth it all out and make the car a little more rigid, then I'll hit it with the primer, the flake, and the 6 different colors for the paint job... gonna keep the interior stock but it will be very clean and detailed... still trying to figured out what I'm going to do about a hydro setup for the trunk and the motor for the for under the hood, cause it don't have on... I want ti to look lie a street cruiser so gonna keep it clean no gold on this one, mostly chrome and painted parts, the engine will look like a normal engine with a few chrome parts and alot of detail... that's why I'm debating where or not to keep doors,hood, and trunk stock opening instead of suicide.


----------



## machio

Ye,talk to pina about putin u down with an engin kit,also,you should go ahead and do the door jams before u use bondo,that way you can smooth it all out at once.keep thepicks commin,this goin to be one to keep an eye on.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jul 19 2010, 10:30 AM~18081683
> *Ye,talk to pina about putin u down with an engin kit,also,you should go ahead and do the door jams before u use bondo,that way you can smooth it all out at once.keep thepicks commin,this goin to be one to keep an eye on.
> *


Thanks bro, I hope I don't let yall down... aver como me va...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 19 2010, 02:02 PM~18083989
> *Thanks bro, I hope I don't let yall down... aver como me va...
> *


you doing good so far homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just stopt by at my homie Frost customes to pick my 'Wild Child' replica my boy got down thanks for the cool paint job homie! gonna get started on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Homie got down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

yeah man that's clean!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 19 2010, 07:57 PM~18087359
> *yeah man that's clean!
> *


yea homie Frost got down!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 19 2010, 11:34 PM~18085194
> *Just stopt by at my homie Frost customes to pick my 'Wild Child' replica my boy got down thanks for the cool paint job homie! gonna get started on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm that some awesome painting skills looks great


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 'Wild Child' replica coming along sitting on some armando flores 5.20's here in this pic just gonna switch the centers to some spokes!


----------



## MC562

Just stopt by at my homie Frost customes to pick my 'Wild Child' replica my boy got down thanks for the cool paint job homie! gonna get started on it   





















































[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> Just stopt by at my homie Frost customes to pick my 'Wild Child' replica my boy got down thanks for the cool paint job homie! gonna get started on it


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
[/quote]
preciate it homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

fixn to get with my homie raul so he can hook it up with the clean as dig pics coming soon!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

me like :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

gonna try and get down on the interior and trunk like in this pics!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

My 'LRM feat bomb Selina' replica ready for some candy!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

fixing to get my 'Game Over' replica going also fixing to cut it all open and hopefully get it as close i can to the pics!


----------



## 65rivi

Dang bro, you're definitely way better at this then I am,..... I think I might have messed up the Monte with the filler... I might need your help... also I bought some hinges that the guy at the hobby store said where new and easier to use, but I don't know man they look kind of suspect.... I tried messing with them, but I can't figure out how the will work... they are small plastic hinges already put together... I 'll mess with them some more tonight. and I got some questions about the interior as well .. since the Monte was a snap on, I'm having to put a lot more detail in the areas I opened up, and since you did such a a good job on Lethal Weapon, I sure could use your help..I really need to see it in person so I can figure mine out. The engine I got ready it looks super clean, super detailed. I used a Chevy engine with parts from 67 Camaro and 64 Impala. Just finished it last night, got it painted stock orange and s few chrome parts, nothing fancy cause I want it to look like a daily driver.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Jul 21 2010, 05:17 PM~18105235-->
> 
> 
> 
> fixing to get my 'Game Over' replica going also fixing to cut it all open and hopefully get it as close i can to the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cut it up!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@Jul 22 2010, 08:13 AM~18110689
> *Dang bro, you're definitely way better at this then I am,..... I think I might have messed up the Monte with the filler... I might need your help... also I bought some hinges that the guy at the hobby store said where new and easier to use, but I don't know man they look kind of suspect.... I tried messing with them, but I can't figure out how the will work... they are small plastic hinges already put together... I 'll mess with them some more tonight. and I got some questions about the interior as well .. since the Monte was a snap on, I'm having to put a lot more detail in the areas I opened up, and since you did such a a good job on Lethal Weapon, I sure could use your help..I really need to see it in person so I can figure mine out.  The engine I got ready it looks super clean, super detailed. I used a Chevy engine with parts from 67 Camaro and 64 Impala. Just finished it last night, got it painted stock orange and s few chrome parts, nothing fancy cause I want it to look like a daily driver.
> *


 do u have pics of the hinges?


----------



## 65rivi

I'll post hinges later tonight,


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 22 2010, 08:55 AM~18110983
> *I'll post hinges later tonight,
> *


simon homie i got you halla at me today if you want well hook up and maybe we could take some pics of it to? :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 22 2010, 08:13 AM~18110689
> *Dang bro, you're definitely way better at this then I am,..... I think I might have messed up the Monte with the filler... I might need your help... also I bought some hinges that the guy at the hobby store said where new and easier to use, but I don't know man they look kind of suspect.... I tried messing with them, but I can't figure out how the will work... they are small plastic hinges already put together... I 'll mess with them some more tonight. and I got some questions about the interior as well .. since the Monte was a snap on, I'm having to put a lot more detail in the areas I opened up, and since you did such a a good job on Lethal Weapon, I sure could use your help..I really need to see it in person so I can figure mine out.  The engine I got ready it looks super clean, super detailed. I used a Chevy engine with parts from 67 Camaro and 64 Impala. Just finished it last night, got it painted stock orange and s few chrome parts, nothing fancy cause I want it to look like a daily driver.
> *


what hobbi shop did you go to? ill well go over to the one i go if you want and ill show you my self just halla at me


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 22 2010, 10:15 AM~18111091
> *what hobbi shop did you go to? ill well go over to the one i go if you want and ill show you my self just halla at me
> *


Sounds good, let's get together tomorrow after I get off of work and I'll take pics of your finished and unfinished projects, and see about going to the Hobby Shop on Saturday.....


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 22 2010, 12:01 PM~18111893
> *Sounds good, let's get together tomorrow after I get off of work and I'll take pics of your finished and unfinished projects, and see about going to the Hobby Shop on Saturday.....
> *


...PAID A VISIT TO MY BOY J. PINA.... AND AS PROMISED HERE ARE THE REAL PICTURES OF LETHAL WEAPON..... MAN......................... GAME OVA!


----------



## 65rivi

HE'S GOT A FEW OTHER PROJECTS GOING... I'LL POST THOSE LATER, BUT IN THE MEAN TIME.... ENJOY!


----------



## machio

Ye Homie,u did that,pics on hit!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice work


----------



## 65rivi

This car was clean, it didn't have a name so, I hope you don't mind that I made one up for it.... for the love of MONEY


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 23 2010, 07:48 PM~18126513
> *HE'S GOT A FEW OTHER PROJECTS GOING... I'LL POST THOSE LATER, BUT IN THE MEAN TIME.... ENJOY!
> *


love the pics bro you got down much props :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 23 2010, 08:38 PM~18126871
> *This car was clean, it didn't have a name so, I hope you don't mind that I made one up for it....  for the love of MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont mind at all its cool im diggin the name homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

I got down? LOL thanks bro, but all I did was push a button on my camera bro... The only person that got down is you bro... The detail here is crazy, you did a flawless job on these cars, I can't wait to see what else you come up with!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 24 2010, 05:37 AM~18128748
> *I got down? LOL thanks bro, but all I did was push a button on my camera bro... The only person that got down is you bro... The detail here is crazy, you did a flawless job on these cars, I can't wait to see what else you come up with!
> *


lol yea you did get down with the pics homie they blew my mind how goods they look! and preciate the props! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds that 64 and monte are clean...are there windows in the 64?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 06:36 AM~18128919
> *nice builds that 64 and monte are clean...are there windows in the 64?
> *


thanks homie and nah the windows arent in yet still working on it work in progress! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

yea didnt think they are but if they was they would be the clearest windows i ever seen lol


----------



## MC562

fixn to get with my homie raul so he can hook it up with the clean as dig pics coming soon!  



































[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## 65rivi

WILD CHILD UNDER CONSTRICTION..... :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION LINEUP....


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow:  :wow: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

got sum sick builds in here  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 23 2010, 08:45 PM~18126492
> *...PAID A VISIT TO MY BOY J. PINA.... AND AS PROMISED HERE ARE THE REAL PICTURES OF LETHAL WEAPON..... MAN......................... GAME OVA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yeah man... can't get over how clean this bad boy is, thanks for the hinges bro! 
and those wheels set it off... I'm going to have my hands full trying to even get close to your build with my Monte! Finished sanding today.... will be prepping for paint in a few days....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 24 2010, 02:29 PM~18131262
> *THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION LINEUP....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie the pics are bad ass you got skills you made the phone pics i was taking look like shit! cant go back to those lol you feel me homie :wow: :biggrin: preciate :wow: :biggrin: it :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 24 2010, 02:33 PM~18131285
> *:wow:    :wow:  NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 02:35 PM~18131301
> *got sum sick builds in here   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie thank for checkin my work out


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 24 2010, 04:36 PM~18131939
> *Yeah man... can't get over how clean this bad boy is, thanks for the hinges bro!
> and those wheels set it off... I'm going to have my hands full trying to even get close to your build with my Monte! Finished sanding today.... will be prepping for paint in a few days....
> *


the pics you took make that bitch look bad ass and the names look cool as hell diggin that shit preciate it homie halla at me if you need anythang for the monte got to get around to casting us a few set of those wheels for our models i got you when i get to them bro  :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 24 2010, 06:09 PM~18132106
> *damn homie the pics are bad ass you got skills you made the phone pics i was taking look like shit! cant go back to those lol you feel me homie  :wow:  :biggrin: preciate  :wow:  :biggrin: it :biggrin:
> *



LOL, yeah man we can't go back! I'm gonna hold off posting the rolling malo pics cause it blends in to much with the back ground that you can't really see it... I'll play with it some more until I get it to look right.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 24 2010, 05:17 PM~18132148
> *LOL, yeah man we can't go back!  I'm gonna hold off posting the rolling malo pics cause it blends in to much with the back ground that you can't really see it... I'll play with it some more until I get it to look right.
> *


cool preciate it homie ill let you know soon as i get more progress done on them gonna try and finish the 'Wild Child' replica for the build off


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good nice projects casanova looks killer i like the R O seats look just like the 1:1


----------



## Guest

Great looking builds and projects.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 05:26 PM~18132201
> *lookin good nice projects casanova looks killer i like the R O seats look just like the 1:1
> *


thanks homie preciate


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 24 2010, 05:29 PM~18132220
> *Great looking builds and projects.
> *


preciate it homie :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 24 2010, 05:26 PM~18132201
> *lookin good nice projects casanova looks killer i like the R O seats look just like the 1:1
> *


x2


----------



## machio




----------



## machio

Say Pina,started on da caprice ,so far so good.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jul 25 2010, 11:46 AM~18136383
> *Say Pina,started on da caprice ,so far so good.
> *


yea looks like its coming along homie 4sho im diggin the 'pineaple express' interior! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jul 25 2010, 01:42 PM~18136343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful paint scheme!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That Caprice is off to a great start homie !!!!!!!


----------



## low4oshow

:thumbsup: lookin good bro


----------



## darkside customs

diggin both those Glasshouses bro...


----------



## machio

Thanks for the props homies..


----------



## 65rivi

@ machio... that glasshouse looking real good. Gonna have to get some pictures of it once it's done.


----------



## 65rivi

The Magazine Layout...LOL


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 04:35 PM~18131301
> *got sum sick builds in here   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 26 2010, 09:59 AM~18143015
> *The Magazine Layout...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Lethal Weapon looks bad ass.... Nice layout


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 26 2010, 12:59 PM~18143015
> *The Magazine Layout...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats kool as heck homie !


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

TTT 4 PINA's N MIRAGE C.C. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Wass up Homie!


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 16 2010, 02:51 PM~18062391
> *Heres a few more pics of the car club from my old naighborhood MIRAGE! they had some clean cars back in the day! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 20 2010, 01:01 AM~17547981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 20 2010, 09:41 PM~17556261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2010, 03:34 PM~18145287
> *TTT 4 PINA's N MIRAGE C.C.  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  Wass up Homie!
> *


wuz up homie well i use to be in MIRAGE c.c a few years back when my boy machio was prez i had bought a chopt top cutlass from calvin with white guts it was around 98 but didnt have it to long but had got down with the club for a lil while then i bought horacios light green 84 buick regal hopper if you remember it around 2001 till 2003 i had got down with the club again but lost it when i had got locked up maybe alrato when i get another one well rep for tha hood!


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 26 2010, 05:59 PM~18145533
> *wuz up homie well i use to be in MIRAGE c.c a few years back when my boy machio was prez i had bought a chopt top cutlass from calvin with white guts it was around 98 but didnt have it to long but had got down with the club for a lil while then i bought horacios light green 84 buick regal hopper if you remember it around 2001 till 2003 i had got down with the club again but lost it when i had got locked up maybe alrato when i get another one well rep for tha hood!
> *


Oh really kool yeah.. Im sorry about u got locked up it lost fuck damnit bro.. yeah
I know calivn and the white guts that I think that is Gordy or not other named He was used drive F150 with frontend Lincoln navig back in th da.. now I heard he was still in Blvd Ace cc n he drive his 65 Rivira right now.. I heard about MIRAGE C.C. in back in th da 90s but I never met wicho,his wife pricalla, panson, albert, alforzo,machio,manuel in 90 to 95 yet before I missed it I could like try meet them used it MIRAGE.. when I was remembered use kick out with Tacho, keno, hecter, emilio, paco's old california konnection shop about 96 to 98 but i dont remember more named much.. I still visit kickout with paco his shop someday when I used first job at Lm Customs from High school about 97 to 98 we kick out with some old MIRAGE n Rollerz only at Lm Customs in 98,99 back in th da..  .. I was met edward and luis,calivn and I was told edward about i wanted back join MIRAGE in 99 till 2003 but I still work on my old car Beretta now I sold .. I was use Drive tahoe and Durango try fixed up get ready join MIRAGE but They told me nomore in down the end i didnt know fuck it damnit I still like keep it MIRAGE still alive up I got my impala w rolls D's gold of front window Gold letter MIRAGE and back window gold MIRAGE plaques too crusin show off anywhere about back time 2004 to 06 did u see my pic Impala 66 "puro ss gold"? now we met in 2008 new MIRAGE prez pepe,eddie,juan,edward,calivn,javier,joe,chris,lil nene,manuel we already coming back!
I still got work on impala 66 "puro ss gold" ,van astro 88 "du2ce gold II",Truck gmc pickup 72 "MIRAGE II Corona" build up hopefully ready for big car show like same back in the da in new future when I like we kickout with old n new Members MIRAGE chillin n cookout have fun sometime.. u know my name is Gerardo and Da vato "pelon" Nice 2 meet 4 u here pina Homie I seen ur replica cars MIRAGE is all clean bad ass! when i will meet u the person we chillin n kickout help u fixed up ur replica cars I could like buy it one replica or 2 for same my impala and Old MIRAGE Beretta when u can help me Ill pay u homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

what tha.................................... :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Jul 26 2010, 05:20 PM~18146270
> *Oh really kool yeah.. Im sorry about u got locked up it lost fuck damnit bro.. yeah
> I know calivn and the white guts that I think that is Gordy or not other named He was used drive F150 with frontend Lincoln navig back in th da.. now I heard he was still in Blvd Ace cc n he drive his 65 Rivira right now..  I heard about MIRAGE C.C. in back in th da 90s but I never met wicho,his wife pricalla, panson, albert, alforzo,machio in 90 to 95 yet before I missed it  I could like try meet them used it MIRAGE.. when I was remembered use kick out with Tacho, keno, hecter, emilio, paco's old california konnection shop about 96 to 98  but i dont remember more named much.. I still visit kickout with paco his shop someday when I used first job at Lm Customs from High school about 97 to 98  we kick out with some old MIRAGE n Rollerz only at Lm Customs in 98,99 back in th da..  .. I was met edward and luis,calivn and I was told edward  about i wanted back join MIRAGE in 99 till 2003 but I still work on my old car Beretta now I sold .. I was use Drive tahoe and Durango try fixed up get ready join MIRAGE but They told me nomore in down the end i didnt know fuck it damnit I still like keep it MIRAGE still alive up I got my impala w rolls D's gold of front window Gold letter MIRAGE  and back window gold MIRAGE plaques too crusin show off anywhere about back time 2004 to 06 did u see my pic Impala 66 "puro ss gold"? now we met in 2008 new MIRAGE prez pepe,eddie,juan,edward,calivn,javier,joe,chris,lil nene we already coming back!
> I still got work on impala 66 "puro ss gold" ,van astro 88 "du2ce gold II",Truck gmc pickup 72 "MIRAGE II Corona" build up hopefully ready for big car show like same back in the da in new future when I like we kickout with old n new Members MIRAGE chillin n cookout have fun sometime.. u know my name is Gerardo and Da vato "pelon" Nice 2 meet 4 u here pina Homie I seen ur replica cars MIRAGE is all clean bad ass! when i will meet u the person we chillin n kickout help u fixed up ur replica cars I could like buy it one replica or 2 for same my impala and Old MIRAGE Beretta when u can help me Ill pay u homie :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


simone homie iv seen pics of your rides nice projects maybe alrato ill get down again when i get my self another ride been really wanting a LS monte bout the models homie its all good just get the kits you want and ill help you out just halla at me i be with my boy cave alot just halla at me when you ready


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 26 2010, 01:23 PM~18144218
> *Lethal Weapon looks bad ass.... Nice layout
> *


preciate it homie much props to my boy raul for the awsome pic lay out!  :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 26 2010, 01:57 PM~18144540
> *Thats kool as heck homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie preciate the props thanks for checkin my work out


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 26 2010, 07:35 PM~18146419
> *simone homie iv seen pics of your rides nice projects maybe alrato ill get down again when i get my self another ride been really wanting a LS monte bout the models homie its all good just get the kits you want and ill help you out just halla at me i be with my boy cave alot just halla at me when you ready
> *


 Ok Thnkz Homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

Wass up Machio


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 26 2010, 07:29 PM~18146352
> *what tha.................................... :wow:
> *


 :drama:  :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow

wasup :wave:


----------



## machio

Wus up homie


----------



## MC562

WILD CHILD UNDER CONSTRICTION..... :biggrin: 


























[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> WILD CHILD UNDER CONSTRICTION..... :biggrin:


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
[/quote]
preciate it homie gonna try and get as close i can to the real thing gonna change the centers of my mando wheels to some spokes so it will look better im pretty much done with it just waiting to chrome the undercarage got way more progress done by now than you see in this pic but havent posted any pics was gonna wait till completly done pics coming soon!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 24 2010, 04:29 PM~18131262
> *THE UNDER CONSTRUCTION LINEUP....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice start on this project i built 2 ! 1 was in Lowrider bike in Spring of 1999 










Then this 1 here went to Frank and Rosie the owner of this bomb and Outer Limits ! But when i did OUTER LIMITS it was Chameleon colored and not the pink version !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 29 2010, 10:41 PM~18182357
> *Nice  start  on  this   project   i   built   2  !    1  was  in  Lowrider   bike  in  Spring   of  1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then  this  1   here   went  to  Frank and  Rosie  the    owner  of  this   bomb  and  Outer Limits !  But   when i   did  OUTER  LIMITS    it  was   Chameleon  colored  and   not the   pink   version  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i remember that issue much props on making the pages nice early builds homie!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 30 2010, 06:17 AM~18183832
> *yea i remember that issue much props on making the pages nice early builds homie!! :wow: :thumbsup:
> *


i know that must of felt good i know it ment alot to me cause iv been building models since i was young and grow up buying LRB mags i always thought the homies in that mag had much talent and skills so to see my models in the pages that ment alot to me!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 30 2010, 08:07 AM~18184305
> *i know that must of felt good i know it ment alot to me cause iv been building models since i was young and grow up buying LRB mags i always thought the homies in that mag had much talent and skills so to see my models in the pages that ment alot to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tight! I remember!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great looking rides


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 30 2010, 10:40 AM~18185464
> *Tight! I remember!
> *


thanks j! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 30 2010, 11:44 AM~18185932
> *Great looking rides
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## 65rivi

Pina.... IT'S TIME TO GET DOWN!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 30 2010, 08:28 PM~18190071
> *Pina.... IT'S TIME TO GET DOWN!
> *


4sho!! say i talkd to my homie FROST yest and he was telling me bout the LRM car show next sunday here in dallas and he says he talkd to the dude that has something to do with car show and he showd him my lay it low thread and homie asked him to have me bring my models to be in the car show and he told him he aded a model car catagori! :wow: so for all the homies in dallas now you know! my models are gonna be in it   thought that was cool as hell shout out to my homie frost for hooking that up preciate it bro never had my models in a LRM car show man im a lil excited! hno: :x:


----------



## dfwr83

awesome bro'...glad ur gettin a chance to show ur work at da LRM car show. wit da work u do i already know u'll do good...much props to ya. laterz bro'... :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Aug 3 2010, 02:16 PM~18218107
> *awesome bro'...glad ur gettin a chance to show ur work at da LRM car show. wit da work u do i already know u'll do good...much props to ya. laterz bro'... :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks preciate it homie means alot!! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

gonna post pics of 3 more of my finished builds this weekend for the homies to check out gotta get with my homie raul on the tight pics after the LRM car show sunday!! got my models ready for it they look tight will post pics this weekend of my models at the show for the homies to check out!


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 6 2010, 12:49 AM~18242249
> *gonna post pics of 3 more of my finished builds this weekend for the homies to check out gotta get with my homie raul on the tight pics after the LRM car show sunday!! got my models ready for it they look tight will post pics this weekend  of my models at the show for the homies to check out!
> *


Good luck keep it go up MIRAGE M.C.C. Homie


----------



## machio

CONGATS ON WININ FIRST PLACE HOMIE......


----------



## 65rivi

I'll upload pics in a little while, congrats on the win! You deserved it! The competition was tight, but I told you you'd win! Your competition, that Casanova replica was on point, everything else on that car was CLEAN! Congrats Interior King for a great build. But that Wild Child was tooooo clean.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 8 2010, 06:25 PM~18259480
> *I'll upload pics in a little while, congrats on the win! You deserved it! The competition was tight, but I told you you'd win! Your competition, that Casanova replica was on point, everything else on that car was CLEAN! Congrats Interior King for a great build. But that Wild Child was tooooo clean.
> *


WTF?! lowrider is doing models now?! not in the Denver show at least?! is this somethin new their gonna do or did it just for this show on a homie hook up?! :wow: :happysad:


----------



## 65rivi

Congrats Pina!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 8 2010, 08:14 PM~18259811
> *WTF?! lowrider is doing models now?! not in the Denver show at least?! is this somethin new their gonna do or did it just for this show on a homie hook up?!  :wow:  :happysad:
> *


I'm not sure if they are going to keep doing it, but they did it for this one, and there was three separate tables of models.


----------



## 65rivi

Here are a couple of his other entries, that he was able to finish up for the show..... 
Pina, you and Frost had a nice set up of model cars.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Aug 8 2010, 05:51 PM~18259280
> *   CONGATS ON WININ FIRST PLACE HOMIE......
> *


preciate it homeboy!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 8 2010, 06:25 PM~18259480
> *I'll upload pics in a little while, congrats on the win! You deserved it! The competition was tight, but I told you you'd win! Your competition, that Casanova replica was on point, everything else on that car was CLEAN! Congrats Interior King for a great build. But that Wild Child was tooooo clean.
> *


thanks alot homie preciate the tight pics bro and much props to interior king on his models and that casanova replica was clean homie was nice meeting you!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 8 2010, 07:59 PM~18260181
> *Here are a couple of his other entries, that he was able to finish up for the show.....
> Pina, you and Frost had a nice set up of model cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


preciate it homie yea frost hookt it up it made everythang look fresh!  :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 8 2010, 07:42 PM~18260031
> *Congrats Pina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie and thanks for coming down to support and for taking the tight pics preciate it!  damn homie i was really diging how the 'Wild Child' replica was looking! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi

You already know!


The proud owner, and his 1st Place model.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18269223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already know!
> The proud owner, and his 1st Place model.
> *


conglat homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Aug 9 2010, 11:48 PM~18271964
> *conglat homie! :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 07:02 PM~18269223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already know!
> The proud owner, and his 1st Place model.
> *


Congrats bro!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 10 2010, 05:25 AM~18272983
> *Congrats bro!!
> *


thanks j preciate it homie! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

x2 on the win


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 10 2010, 09:20 AM~18274170
> *x2 on the win
> *


preciate all the love homies means alot! :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 9 2010, 06:02 PM~18269223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already know!
> The proud owner, and his 1st Place model.
> *


 :wow: Congrats... Gonna send a copy of this pic to my homie Saul Vargas. Nicee!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Aug 10 2010, 09:37 AM~18274320
> *:wow:  Congrats... Gonna send a copy of this pic to my homie Saul Vargas.  Nicee!
> *


thanks alot homie preciate it!


----------



## 65rivi

Here are a few of the Interior King's models:




























Now more of the Pina/Frost Connection:
:biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 10:42 AM~18274817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie as always the pics look awsome you got down preciate it bro! :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats on the win bro.... Nice layout of rides there too....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2010, 11:32 AM~18275212
> *Congrats on the win bro.... Nice layout of rides there too....
> *


thanks homie preciate it bro!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 10 2010, 11:00 AM~18274496
> *thanks alot homie preciate it!
> *


Thanks bro, glad you liked them! I'll email you the others tonight when I get home.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 10 2010, 01:32 PM~18275212
> *Congrats on the win bro.... Nice layout of rides there too....
> *


X2 !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 10 2010, 11:59 AM~18275408
> *X2 !
> 
> *


preciate the love homies means alot!


----------



## MC562

CONGRADS HOMIE


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 10 2010, 12:04 PM~18275439
> *CONGRADS HOMIE
> *


thanks alot homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

you know what i just wanna thank all the homies here for all the love and support means alot i know this aint a big deal but for me homies winning that lil plack means alot and i know it might sound corny but i just never thought back when i started id ever get to building models on this level so just want to say preciate it homies for the love and support


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pina great job on the win at your show ! Keep up the hard work !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2010, 08:57 PM~18280547
> *Pina  great    job  on  the    win  at  your  show  !    Keep  up  the  hard  work !
> *


preciate it homie neans alot


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 10 2010, 11:31 PM~18280973
> *preciate it homie neans alot
> *


I need to snag a mag and do myself a LRM REPLICA ! Hey was that orange 64 with all black chrome work in LRM!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 09:42 AM~18274817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of the Interior King's models:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now more of the Pina/Frost Connection:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ass rides at the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

congrats pina on ur win homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 11 2010, 06:15 PM~18287757
> *sweet ass rides at the show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> congrats pina on ur win homie  :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie means alot!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting up my 57 on here with your stuff.I like your rides fool,clean.Congrats on your award,Wild Child & Casanova stole the show.Casanova isn't mine it belongs to a guy from boulevard aces who use to be in rollerz back in the day.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Aug 12 2010, 08:31 AM~18291940
> *Thanks for posting up my 57 on here with your stuff.I like your rides fool,clean.Congrats on your award,Wild Child & Casanova stole the show.Casanova isn't mine it belongs to a guy from boulevard aces who use to be in rollerz back in the day.
> *


preciate it homie yea they both did huh! they was lookin clean ima hit them up with some clean shit next year fool!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 10 2010, 09:36 PM~18281028
> *I  need  to  snag  a    mag  and  do  myself  a  LRM  REPLICA  !  Hey    was  that    orange    64    with  all  black  chrome  work    in  LRM!
> *


it was red. from japan and i it only came out in japan lrm.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18298469
> *it was red. from japan and i it only came out in japan lrm.
> *


x2 im gonna do a 63 up that way that shit is sick. minus the green coils. last i heard it was for sale for 35k around april.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18298469
> *it was red. from japan and i it only came out in japan lrm.
> *


I'll post a vid of it tomorrow....it's a damn nice color combo on that '64!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 12:42 PM~18274817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of the Interior King's models:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now more of the Pina/Frost Connection:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Aug 13 2010, 06:51 AM~18300308
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 23 2010, 03:36 PM~17578782
> *here's a few pic's of my Lethal Wepon replica project in progress what yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ics/1004/052300_1624[00].jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just ran into big K. from the LA chapter yesterday....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 13 2010, 11:36 AM~18302035
> *i just ran into big K. from the LA chapter yesterday....
> *


oh yea whos that homie the owner of the real Lethal Wepon?


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 13 2010, 06:47 AM~18300284
> *I'll post a vid of it tomorrow....it's a damn nice color combo on that '64!
> *


Here's the vid:






Damn nice car but had some problems during the contest.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 11:14 AM~18308223
> *Here's the vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn nice car but had some problems during the contest.
> *


nice lookin impy, but i just cant feel the full chrome front and rear and in black! unless it was maybe murdered out?! :happysad:


----------



## dfwr83

haven't been around too much...jus wanted to come in here an congratulate u on dat first place win wit da Wild Child. i already knew u were gonna take it home bro'...wit all da outstandin work u do wit ur builds, dere was no doubt. awesome job...keep up da good work bro'. laterz... :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Aug 14 2010, 11:29 PM~18311886
> *haven't been around too much...jus wanted to come in here an congratulate u on dat first place win wit da Wild Child. i already knew u were gonna take it home bro'...wit all da outstandin work u do wit ur builds, dere was no doubt. awesome job...keep up da good work bro'. laterz... :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks alot homie really preciate the props means alot!


----------



## 65rivi

Pina... The Monte is ready for paint! I'm going to go ahead and finish this one before I keep on with the Grand Prix, I hate leaving stuff half done. I think I'm gonna take a day off to get this car done. I'll start posting pics later....


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 16 2010, 07:38 AM~18320391
> *Pina... The Monte is ready for paint! I'm going to go ahead and finish this one before I keep on with the Grand Prix, I hate leaving stuff half done. I think I'm gonna take a day off to get this car done. I'll start posting pics later....
> *


i feel you homie iv been working on 3 model replicas at the same time trying to finish them all gonna have to get with you later on some more work in progress pics


----------



## pina's LRM replica

This a lil candy red bombita im gonna hook up for my boy Frost never really done to many bombs but gonna try and hook it up clean!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 18 2010, 05:37 PM~18345492
> *This a lil candy red bombita im gonna hook up for my boy Frost never really done to many bombs but gonna try and hook it up clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice !!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 18 2010, 03:49 PM~18345597
> *Very nice !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


preciate it homie my boy Frost painted it its his im just gonna put it together 4 him and hook it up clean!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 18 2010, 05:57 PM~18345650
> *preciate it homie my boy Frost painted it its his im just gonna put it together 4 him and hook it up clean!
> *


It's all good bro, hook 'em up homie ! I'ma have to do a bombito one day.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

up close pics of the trunk and engin of tha Wild Child replica phone pics sorry not so good forgot to have my homie 65rivi do these but you can check it out a lil closer


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 19 2010, 08:53 AM~18351319
> *up close pics of the trunk and engin of tha Wild Child replica phone pics sorry not so good forgot to have my homie 65rivi do these but you can check it out a lil closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 19 2010, 07:57 AM~18351352
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:0 :wow: nice


----------



## hoodstar

Nice work bro!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 18 2010, 05:37 PM~18345492
> *This a lil candy red bombita im gonna hook up for my boy Frost never really done to many bombs but gonna try and hook it up clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice paint job...dat thing has a awesome shine to it. keep up da good work bro'... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 19 2010, 09:53 AM~18351319
> *up close pics of the trunk and engin of tha Wild Child replica phone pics sorry not so good forgot to have my homie 65rivi do these but you can check it out a lil closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awesome set up...like how u made it exactly like da one frm da pic in da mag. very nice work...keep it up. laterz...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 10 2010, 08:36 PM~18281028-->
> 
> 
> 
> I   need  to   snag  a    mag   and   do   myself   a   LRM  REPLICA  !  Hey    was  that    orange    64    with  all   black   chrome  work    in   LRM!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18298469
> *it was red. from japan and i it only came out in japan lrm.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 08:59 PM~18298540
> *x2 im gonna do a 63 up that way that shit is sick. minus the green coils. last i heard it was for sale for 35k around april.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jevries_@Aug 14 2010, 10:14 AM~18308223
> *Here's the vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn nice car but had some problems during the contest.
> *


SORRY BRO, DIDNT MEAN TO WHORE UR THREAD, BUT I DID A BUILD OF THAT 4
:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 AM~18351504
> *:0  :wow: nice
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 19 2010, 07:49 PM~18357003
> *Nice work bro!
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2010, 12:00 PM~18362752
> *SORRY BRO, DIDNT MEAN TO WHORE UR THREAD, BUT I DID A BUILD OF THAT 4
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie that replica looks tight im diggin that build nice work! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 20 2010, 12:25 PM~18362937
> *X2!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


preciate it trend for checkin my work out homie!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 20 2010, 01:19 PM~18363845
> *Damn homie that replica looks tight im diggin that build nice work! :wow:
> *


thanks bro, you got some killer work too :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Aug 20 2010, 11:22 AM~18362468
> *awesome set up...like how u made it exactly like da one frm da pic in da mag. very nice work...keep it up. laterz...
> *


preciate it homie i tride to get it as close i could to it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Aug 20 2010, 11:21 AM~18362454
> *very nice paint job...dat thing has a awesome shine to it. keep up da good work bro'... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie my boy Frost got down on the paint he wants me to get down on it for him so ima try and get down on it never really build a bomb before but ima try and put some nice for him!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2010, 01:00 PM~18362752
> *SORRY BRO, DIDNT MEAN TO WHORE UR THREAD, BUT I DID A BUILD OF THAT 4
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeahhhhh man..... that's nice...


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 20 2010, 04:30 PM~18363928
> *preciate it homie my boy Frost got down on the paint he wants me to get down on it for him so ima try and get down on it never really build a bomb before but ima try and put some nice for him!
> *



i hear dat bro'...i was thinkin of re-buildin my 49' Merc. i built it straight out of da box...never really knew anything bout cuttin out doors or puttin some workin suspensions until i tried it on my 65' Chevy Stepside. now im thinkin of makin dat 49' wit doors, trunk, an workin suspension on...but i think ima need another set of wired wheels. or i could leave it old skool wit da white walls... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 10 2010, 10:42 AM~18274817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of the Interior King's models:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now more of the Pina/Frost Connection:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any close ups of casanova's paint?! thats some major tape work right there!!.......whats up with the girl in the back round of all the pics lookin like she's crying cuzz she had 2 be at the show or something?! :happysad:


----------



## 214pinkcandy

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18366368
> *got any close ups of casanova's paint?! thats some major tape work right there!!.......whats up with the girl in the back round of all the pics lookin like she's crying cuzz she had 2 be at the show or something?! :happysad:
> *



*Yea that was me in the pic, and I didnt know he was getting me in the pic if not I would of got up. And I wasnt crying, I was trying to clear my eyes from being outside in the 108 degree weather. *


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Aug 23 2010, 07:32 PM~18387619
> *Yea that was me in the pic, and I didnt know he was getting me in the pic if not I would of got up. And I wasnt crying, I was trying to clear my eyes from being outside in the 108 degree weather.
> *


LOL, I just noticed that... sorry I should've have told you I was taking the pic.


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 6 2010, 08:01 PM~18501394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



we puttin' in work for our city!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 6 2010, 07:03 PM~18501424
> *we puttin' in work for our city!
> *


4sho we putting that shit on the map homie!


----------



## Guest

don't worry I'm here to represent too.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 6 2010, 07:48 PM~18501887
> *don't worry I'm here to represent too.
> *


4show we putting it down together homies!!


----------



## Guest

lethal weapon guts getting redone.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 10 2010, 04:09 PM~18536441
> *lethal weapon guts getting redone.
> *


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 6 2010, 10:01 PM~18502018
> *4show we putting it down together homies!!
> *



i got all u's bak Pina...reppin frm da 601 :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 10 2010, 06:32 PM~18536977
> *i got all u's bak Pina...reppin frm da 601 :biggrin:
> *


already homie!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 10 2010, 06:09 PM~18536441
> *lethal weapon guts getting redone.
> *


......this is gonna be crazy!


----------



## MAZDAT

Not too much improvement on She Devil, did hinged the hood already though, next are the door panels and rest of the trunk, here's some pics...


----------



## machio

That 65s on point,keep the picks coming homie.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 13 2010, 06:58 AM~18553859
> *That 65s on point,keep the picks coming homie.
> *


Thanx!!!


----------



## machio

We sprayed the selina bomb last night,thing looks wicked ass hell,pics commin later today,fixin to spray the mirage t bird tonight,Scots red Riviera,.my boy pina ain't on line right now so were going to hold it down..


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 23 2010, 08:08 AM~18640446
> *We sprayed the selina bomb last night,thing looks wicked ass hell,pics commin later today,fixin to spray the mirage t bird tonight,Scots red Riviera,.my boy pina ain't on line right now so were going to hold it down..
> *


sounds good Machio...cant wait to c dat finished paint job. i know u got it lookin good...
wasnt pina havin problems gettin online...how it down Machio, hold it down.   :biggrin:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 23 2010, 08:59 AM~18641485
> *sounds good Machio...cant wait to c dat finished paint job. i know u got it lookin good...
> wasnt pina havin problems gettin online...how it down Machio, hold it down.      :biggrin:
> *


Ye,pina don't get no signal at his new house,ill get with u today so I can get your info to send that 76.ill give u my address so u can send a kit this way,


----------



## 65rivi

Plane just landed headed to the hotel... catching up on some LIL...
Machio says he's gonna be pulling some all-nighter's to get some cars painted over the weekend! Thanks Machio for all that you do for the club...


----------



## machio

Ye rivi,just stocked up on the candy,fixxin to do my thing ,thanks to my boy Frost.good looking out,tingo,I got u bro.


----------



## Guest

already Machio.It's on.We should have enough models at the AUSTIN show to represent l.u.g.k. for D-TOWN.I'll redo my 57 for that show.Just trying to catch up & finsh the blue ls monte.Finishing today & if everything goes good I will have lethal weapon finished also.

in the words of PIMP C
UGK 4 LIFE


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 23 2010, 12:01 PM~18641978
> *Ye,pina don't get no signal at his new house,ill get with u today so I can get your info to send that 76.ill give u my address so u can send a kit this way,
> *


yea, i was textin Pina earlier today...he said he couldn't get online to check out dem pumps. Tingo gave me a few ideas on it as well...he told me i should shave down da pin heads to match a bolt. 
dats cool bro'...i'll send u a pm wit my info. cant wait to get down on dat 76' to show u all how i do... :biggrin: an hopefully it'll help a lot all of L.U.G.K. to see my inner workings on a frame.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 23 2010, 03:36 PM~17578782
> *here's a few pic's of my Lethal Wepon replica project in progress what yall think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ics/1004/052300_1624[00].jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok yall interior on lethal weapon is done.Just gonna reclear the car & finish the hood trunk & doors.Pics comming real soon.Pina isn't gonna post anything till it's finished.But, it is worth the wait.Pina still does not have internet so the rest of the homies are holding it down him.


----------



## 65rivi

will we see it on Sunday?


----------



## dfwr83

got everyone wait to c wat Lethal Weapon looks like now...rite Tingo bro'. lol...i know u guys got it lookin bad ass. 
im still waitin on da 76' club project...cant wait to get down on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Sep 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18702835
> *will we see it on Sunday?
> *


YUP IT'S AT JOHHNY'S HOUSE RIGHT NOW,TOOK IT TO HIM ON TUE.HE ALSO HAS THE BLUE MONTE TOO.DROPPED THAT ONE OFF ON MON.


----------



## primo507

orale camarada u do some firme ass jale! i went to school with Tacho Carillo, and i remember all them rides ese nice post say u know what ever happened to the t- bird PSYCHO ? i knew ZAPATA too orale homie keep up the good jale!


----------



## Guest

Pinas birthday bash this saturday at his crib.We gonna party like its 1999 & bump U.G.K.

happy early birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

HAPPY B-DAY TO THE HOMEBOY JOHNNY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Oct 16 2010, 08:32 AM~18825867
> *HAPPY B-DAY TO THE HOMEBOY JOHNNY.
> *


X2 !............


----------



## machio

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WEY...


----------



## dfwr83

Happy B-day bro'


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by primo507_@Oct 8 2010, 08:47 AM~18766165
> *orale camarada  u do some firme ass jale! i went to school with Tacho Carillo, and i remember all them rides ese nice post say u know what ever happened to the t- bird PSYCHO ? i knew ZAPATA too    orale homie  keep up the good  jale!
> *


preciate it it homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 16 2010, 07:52 AM~18826129
> *X2 !............
> *


thx trend and to the rest of the homies! my name is carlos but my boys all call me johnny for those who dont know but thax for the bday props to all the homies 4 sho much love


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just got a few more throw back pics of some MIRAGE C.C  
rides that my primo chavelito shot me from the feds gonna get them prin ted up and will post later!


----------



## machio

Ey Pina,thanks for puting me down with dat 65 rivi kit, 65 rivi, aka Black Magic Woman. Coming SOON.....


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 11:55 AM~18975117
> *Ey Pina,thanks for puting me down with dat 65 rivi kit,  65 rivi, aka Black Magic Woman. Coming SOON.....
> *


i know dats gonna b sick bro'...can't wait for some progress.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 10:55 AM~18975117
> *Ey Pina,thanks for puting me down with dat 65 rivi kit,  65 rivi, aka Black Magic Woman. Coming SOON.....
> *


Yeah man that's a great name! I think I'm gonna start designing build signs for all the cars... yup!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 3 2010, 11:40 AM~18975954
> *Yeah man that's a great name! I think I'm gonna start designing build signs for all the cars... yup!
> *


man my boy workin on a convertible 65rivi with working top thats gonna be sick homies!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 3 2010, 03:06 PM~18976580
> *man my boy workin on a convertible 65rivi with working top thats gonna be sick homies!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :drama: :drama:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 3 2010, 12:40 PM~18975954
> *Yeah man that's a great name! I think I'm gonna start designing build signs for all the cars... yup!
> *


that's a good idea. I know homie that Trendsetta does them for his rides. Shit's really cool.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 3 2010, 09:55 AM~18975117
> *Ey Pina,thanks for puting me down with dat 65 rivi kit,  65 rivi, aka Black Magic Woman. Coming SOON.....
> *


4sho homie preciate you hookin up my Casanova replica with a working convertible top its gonna look sick as hell!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

progress pics comin real soon of the builds im working on!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

love this pic ofdattx you got down homie! :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 8 2010, 08:46 PM~19019707
> *love this pic ofdattx you got down homie! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro'
when ever u need a decal and have one in mind shut me the pic and ill print out bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just bought a 64 imp kit my new replica project ALADIN cant wait to start it use armando flores pic just to show yall what i got goin progres pics comin soon! hope it comes out as clean as mandos! really want to build this 62 impala TWILIGHT ZONE replica also i think these 2 replicas are gonna be sum tight builds coming soon ull see


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 21 2010, 03:15 AM~19122677
> *just bought a 64 imp kit my new replica project ALADIN cant wait to start it use armando flores pic just to show yall what i got goin progres pics comin soon! hope it comes out as clean as mandos! really want to build this  62 impala TWILIGHT ZONE replica also i think these 2 replicas are gonna be sum tight builds coming soon ull see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










Can't *wait* to see what you come up wit homie ! I know it'll be killa !

This has to be one of my FAVORITE '62s of all time !


----------



## machio

Allready Pina,them 62 kits are off da chain to work on...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 21 2010, 10:39 AM~19123744
> *Allready Pina,them 62 kits are off da chain to work on...
> *


x2 man, yeah they are!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 21 2010, 07:27 AM~19123291
> *Can't wait to see what you come up wit homie ! I know it'll be killa !
> 
> This has to be one of my FAVORITE '62s of all time !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


preciate it trend just trying to keep up with the big dogs here on lay it low man i got like 14 replica kit projects already i try an fuck with all of them here an there but right now got 4 in progress paint work just waitin for them to fall back in my hand an then its on!!


----------



## 65rivi

El pina! gettin shiat done! That's how he rolls! Bro I gotta get with Machio today to get him those patterns...


----------



## 65rivi

I noticed Pepio's car in the pics.. you dong a replica of it?


----------



## dfwr83

i know dey gonna come out lookin really good...can't wait to c some progress pics on da new builds. plus da ones dat r already gettin painted...dis is gonna b good. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 22 2010, 10:27 AM~19132342
> *I noticed Pepio's car in the pics.. you dong a replica of it?
> *


well pepio had hallad at machio bout doing one for him a gave him a GP kit so mayb hell get to it later he has a few on his hand right now


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Alright I'm not trying to be a dick here, and all of these build coming from you guys are really clean, but I dont get why you guys dont just build your own stuff? I keep seeing other peoples 1:1's and other Peoples builds up in here ( not to mention the all the talking) but really not much of the builds of all these 14 replicas you are doing. I'm not trying to offend you but I just dont get it. What exactly do you do? Just assmeble them and cut them open. Machio is busting out some badass paint, and one of the other club guys busts out the guts for you. It seems like eveyone of you have that talent and ability to do your own builds and I can see doing one or two callabos with fellow club members but every build? I could be all wrong here and may have overlooked something here but personally I would love to see a build done 100% by Pina with some nice clear pics. I know you got the skills but I cant find anything in this thread. Everytime I look at this thread its more talking and saying something will be bustin out real soon. Then it gets bumped with more pics of 1:1's and more projects.

I do have to give Los Underground Kings props (theres a ton of talent in this club), but I really want to see you guys try do your own work, paint, and building. Just my 2 cents (no offence).


----------



## 65rivi

I can respect your opinion, and appreciate your feedback, although true to a certain point we can all build our own cars, and speaking for me personally, I have not built one car since LUGK started! But in time this will change. I know I can speak for our club members... we have all seemed to start builds, and only few have been completed... as far as this thread "pina's thread" he's the President of the club, and for good reason... he has been featured in LRB, and has pulled his weight in model car building, so no need to question his ability to build... he is responsible for lighting the fire under alot of LUGK members that stopped building, me being one of them. I wish I had time, heck WE wished we had time to build models and whip them out left and right, but some of us have other responsibilities to tend to, and although we love the hobby, we have to keep roofs over our heads, so I ask you all to please bear with us. We'll get them done, it just takes some time. As far as the Replica building... well everyone has there point of view on building replicas, and you're entitled to your opinion, however this thread is Pina's and he is a HUGE fan of building replicas, nothing wrong with that, he likes the ability to build a car and get it as close as possible to the real deal, who can't respect that? Several of our members have several cars that aren't replicas, we have not taken the time to take pics of all, but trust me there are several. Some of us are trying to do stuff on our own, but yes club projects are "our thing" we can ALL build but if we can benefit from each others talent and make good quality cars, where is the harm in that?... I'd rather see 5 nicely detailed, and good quality cars rather than no cars at all. Thank you for your input, and by no means do we take offense to it, we can appreciate your feedback. And I can personally guarantee that the cars will speak for themselves.... 

65Rivi
VP




> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 22 2010, 03:55 PM~19134339
> *Alright I'm not trying to be a dick here, and all of these build coming from you guys are really clean, but I dont get why you guys dont just build your own stuff? I keep seeing other peoples 1:1's and other Peoples builds up in here ( not to mention the all the talking) but really not much of the builds of all these 14 replicas you are doing. I'm not trying to offend you but I just dont get it. What exactly do you do? Just assmeble them and cut them open. Machio is busting out some badass paint, and one of the other club guys busts out the guts for you. It seems like eveyone of you have that talent and ability to do your own builds and I can see doing one or two callabos with fellow club members but every build? I could be all wrong here and may have overlooked something here but personally I would love to see a build done 100% by Pina with some nice clear pics. I know you got the skills but I cant find anything in this thread. Everytime I look at this thread its more talking and saying something will be bustin out real soon. Then it gets bumped with more pics of 1:1's and more projects.
> 
> I do have to give Los Underground Kings props (theres a ton of talent in this club), but I really want to see you guys try do your own work, paint, and building. Just my 2 cents (no offence).
> *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I hear ya Rivi, and I hope out of all of your members you know I dont mean any disrespect. I too have to keep a roof over my families head so I know whats up, but I cant tell whos is whos really. I understand Pina's love for building replicas but all I see really is alot of pics of the projects he wants to build and no progress really. And IMO anyone could build a replica if he had a specialist do his work for him. To me its like the difference between a guy with no money build and doing all of his own work to a lowrider or other custom car and winning a trophy and some rich kid payin a bunch of other guys to do all the work and him winning a trophy. There's no compaitison there. Who cant do that? Pina has been saying he's building so many replica's all at once but then he says they are at the painters or the interior guys. 

I have seen his builds that were in LRB and Pina you do got so mad skills. I (personally) just would like to see more work, less talkin, and less pics of more cars that he wants to replicate. Show us some of the ones being done or some finished ones before posting up more projects with no progress. Like I said before all of The LUGK members got mad skills but I just am not impressed when I see all the hard work done by others and someone taking the credit for the build, when its really a club build. I have been wanting to see some work in this thread since the day he made this thread and really there aint much in here. Just hoping I could get him to throw up some progress pics I guess. (his progress). These blurry pics of cars that have been cut up and opened up just dont look impressive to me, and it seemed like everytime I look through this thread there aint nothing in it. Once again just my 2 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 22 2010, 02:55 PM~19134339
> *Alright I'm not trying to be a dick here, and all of these build coming from you guys are really clean, but I dont get why you guys dont just build your own stuff? I keep seeing other peoples 1:1's and other Peoples builds up in here ( not to mention the all the talking) but really not much of the builds of all these 14 replicas you are doing. I'm not trying to offend you but I just dont get it. What exactly do you do? Just assmeble them and cut them open. Machio is busting out some badass paint, and one of the other club guys busts out the guts for you. It seems like eveyone of you have that talent and ability to do your own builds and I can see doing one or two callabos with fellow club members but every build? I could be all wrong here and may have overlooked something here but personally I would love to see a build done 100% by Pina with some nice clear pics. I know you got the skills but I cant find anything in this thread. Everytime I look at this thread its more talking and saying something will be bustin out real soon. Then it gets bumped with more pics of 1:1's and more projects.
> 
> I do have to give Los Underground Kings props (theres a ton of talent in this club), but I really want to see you guys try do your own work, paint, and building. Just my 2 cents (no offence).
> *


its all good homie i aint afended by your coments an opinion really iv always done all my work except the paint jobs my homie frost just opend his own shop so it takes him a lil while now to get to them so other than the paints jobs i dont have the skills to get down like that not yet but i am goin to take some air brushin classes next semester so i will be gettin me a air brush gun an all the stuff i need to get my practice and skills up so yea my homie frost be gettin down on them for me an now my homie machio hookin that up 4 me to as far as the interior my homie tingo has done only done 1 interior for me but every thing else i do my self homie as far as replicas like my homie 65 rivi said thats my thang thats what im into building im a big fan of lrm an have been since i was a kid so thers been a lot of cars feat in it that i would love to build an i like trying to get my models as close as i can to the real thing like i sad thats just my thang bro belive me would love to bust out models left an right but dont have the time to i all of them i work on them when i can as i build them so belive i do all my work homie and all of my projects will get done they just take time just waitin for them to get finished painted and fall back in my hands so i can do my thang feel me belive i got the skills to do all my work and builds


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19134964
> *I hear ya Rivi, and I hope out of all of your members you know I dont mean any disrespect. I too have to keep a roof over my families head so I know whats up, but I cant tell whos is whos really. I understand Pina's love for building replicas but all I see really is alot of pics of the projects he wants to build and no progress really. And IMO anyone could build a replica if he had a specialist do his work for him. To me its like the difference between a guy with no money build and doing all of his own work to a lowrider or other custom car and winning a trophy and some rich kid payin a bunch of other guys to do all the work and him winning a trophy. There's no compaitison there. Who cant do that? Pina has been saying he's building so many replica's all at once but then he says they are at the painters or the interior guys.
> 
> I have seen his builds that were in LRB and Pina you do got so mad skills. I (personally) just would like to see more work, less talkin, and less pics of more cars that he wants to replicate. Show us some of the ones being done or some finished ones before posting up more projects with no progress. Like I said before all of The LUGK members got mad skills but I just am not impressed when I see all the hard work done by others and someone taking the credit for the build, when its really a club build. I have been wanting to see some work in this thread since the day he made this thread and really there aint much in here. Just hoping I could get him to throw up some progress pics I guess. (his progress). These blurry pics of cars that have been cut up and opened up just dont look impressive to me, and it seemed like everytime I look through this thread there aint nothing in it. Once again just my 2 cents. :biggrin:
> *


just want to say dat i dont take creadit 4 any ones work i do all my work my self except the paint jobs an iv always said my boy frost dose them for me and if you read the article in LRB mag that my builds was feat in i gave a shout out to my boy frost for hookin the paint jobs up every thang else was built by me homie theres so many replicas i wanna build but i can only work on a few at a time right now working on 4 tryn to get them done just waitin on the paint jobs to be done an fall back in my hands so i can do my thang i just got back to buidin went to the pen for 3 an half yers been out 2 and a half and only have 2 finished builds under my belt since iv been out would of had a few more clean finished builds to show the homies here on lay it low but thanks to my ex wife that lost all my shit while i was gone so had to start al over again with a new collection but belive all my replicas will get finished homie


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Thats cool Pina, I hear ya but my point is I know you got the skills to do your own work, but really there's not alot of it in here. Like I said maybe I missed it but everytime i look at this thread theres really nothing in here but the pics from LRM. I too love to build replicas, but not everyone in every LRM. Why try to do 14 at a time. Focus on 1 and show us some real progress. If you got a guy to do a paintjob for you just cause you want it to look as real as possible thats cool to, but not every build. That just seems like laziness to me, especially since we all know you got skills. If your paintjobs are really good or as good as your painters, then thats just because you dont do it enough. Practice makes perfect bro. I just have been wating to see some replicas since you made this thread and I never do. I love the idea of the replica but come with it then. Show us some progress in here. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 22 2010, 08:17 PM~19135523
> *just want to say dat i dont take creadit 4 any ones work i do all my work my self except the paint jobs an iv always said my boy frost dose them for me and if you read the article in LRB mag that my builds was feat in i gave a shout out to my boy frost for hookin the paint jobs up every thang else was built by me homie theres so many replicas i wanna build but i can only work on a few at a time right now working on 4 tryn to get them done just waitin on the paint jobs to be done an fall back in my hands so i can do my thang i just got back to buidin went to the pen for 3 an half yers been out 2 and a half and only have 2 finished builds under my belt since iv been out would of had  a few more clean finished builds to show the homies here on lay it low but thanks to my ex wife that lost all my shit while i was gone so had to start al over again with a new collection but belive all my replicas will get finished homie
> *



i know you give them shout outs and shit but what about all the trophies and stuff. thats what i mean about you getting the credit. I'm sorry to hear about you havin to go to the pin and trust me I know about ex wive's. I just want to see some replicas bro, not just pics of 1:1's and talkin. :biggrin: 

i'll stop fucking with your thread and I'll pm you in a few. I'm not trying to make you look bad at all.


----------



## 65rivi

DLO, in case you haven't seen our thread there are several models that were built by the owners with no assistance from other members  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=559713&st=0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 22 2010, 09:40 PM~19136222
> *DLO, in case you haven't seen our thread there are several models that were built by the owners with no assistance from other members
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=559713&st=0
> *




Yea I seen them and all of them look sick as fuck. Its just hard to tell if they did the work or if they had someone else do the paint or interior you know. I know alot of the work done is done by yourselves, but lately its been looking like theres just and assembly line going on here. I just want to see these replicas. Theres a ton of projects in here but I dont remeber seeing any progress really. You know I aint trying to put no one down or say you guys wouldnt be shit if you did your own work. All I am sayin is that its hard to tell sometimes wth is going on when the same car is in 3 peoples threads. Its easy for you guys cause you are all in touch and live around each other, but as a third party I cant tell whats going on sometimes. I usually figure it out, but this thread just started to bug me cause I love replicas too and been wanting to see some of these, but I see alot of props and no progress half the time. I hope you guys get my point.


----------



## 65rivi

I get your point.. but no matter how nice you're trying to be on this thread, it's still coming off kinda negative. Really this all could have been handled over PM and not over someone's personal thread... honestly. I was hoping that my 1st initial response was enough to squash this, but you responded more than once, and even after I posted the link through the club thread, it should've stopped there. I know you mean no disrespect, but in a way you are disrespecting someone's thread, and that's not cool. It doesn't look cool to not only me but others that come on here and read through these threads. I'm a little older than the rest of the guys in the club, and was asked to reply to your post, and I was civil about it, as were you. But this back and forth has to stop. I would appreciate the rest of this to be done by PM, because we don't need negativity over something so petty.

Thanks,
65Rivi


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 22 2010, 07:09 PM~19136478
> *Yea I seen them and all of them look sick as fuck. Its just hard to tell if they did the work or if they had someone else do the paint or interior you know. I know alot of the work done is done by yourselves, but lately its been looking like theres just and assembly line going on here. I just want to see these replicas. Theres a ton of projects in here but I dont remeber seeing any progress really. You know I aint trying to put no one down or say you guys wouldnt be shit if you did your own work. All I am sayin is that its hard to tell sometimes wth is going on when the same car is in 3 peoples threads. Its easy for you guys cause you are all in touch and live around each other, but as a third party I cant tell whats going on sometimes. I usually figure it out, but this thread just started to bug me cause I love replicas too and been wanting to see some of these, but I see alot of props and no progress half the time. I hope you guys get my point.
> *


yeah you feel us ,like our work,assembly line bullshit you talking about whatever.If you didn't mean any disrespect then your ass never would've said shit on here.PINA built his models & started his repliclas before any of us got together.If you can't handle the rides he started on,doesn't mean he can't.Shit if I built models by myself without the help of Machio for airbrushing & PINA detailing on the motor then my models would come out throwed off like yours.I'm gheto & spray paint shit,I don't give a fuck.But, have been building lowrider models since 93.You talking to a real ***** from DALLAS & when you put my homie down,then you dissing on me too.If you don't like PINA's thread then get the steppin fool.You just a hater cause he gettin live & yo ass ain't.I am disrespting you & am not fucking sorry for it.And, if you don't like it then feel free.

tingos54 214-794-2037

Here my address too

1123 PINE ST
GRAND PRAIRIE,TX. 75050


----------



## 65rivi

okay, okay... let's leave it alone..... squashed.


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 22 2010, 11:04 PM~19137877
> *yeah you feel us ,like our work,assembly line bullshit you talking about whatever.If you didn't mean any disrespect then your ass never would've said shit on here.PINA built his models & started his repliclas before any of us got together.If you can't handle the rides he started on,doesn't mean he can't.Shit if I built models by myself without the help of Machio for airbrushing & PINA detailing on the motor then my models would come out throwed off like yours.I'm gheto & spray paint shit,I don't give a fuck.But, have been building lowrider models since 93.You talking to a real ***** from DALLAS & when you put my homie down,then you dissing on me too.If you don't like PINA's thread then get the steppin fool.You just a hater cause he gettin live & yo ass ain't.I am disrespting you & am not fucking sorry for it.And, if you don't like it then feel free.
> 
> tingos54  214-794-2037
> 
> Here my address too
> 
> 1123 PINE ST
> GRAND PRAIRIE,TX. 75050*


watch out homie, someone might send gay porn to your crib...!!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Nov 22 2010, 10:26 PM~19138103
> *watch out homie, someone might send gay porn to your crib...!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 23 2010, 12:04 AM~19137877
> *yeah you feel us ,like our work,assembly line bullshit you talking about whatever.If you didn't mean any disrespect then your ass never would've said shit on here.PINA built his models & started his repliclas before any of us got together.If you can't handle the rides he started on,doesn't mean he can't.Shit if I built models by myself without the help of Machio for airbrushing & PINA detailing on the motor then my models would come out throwed off like yours.I'm gheto & spray paint shit,I don't give a fuck.But, have been building lowrider models since 93.You talking to a real ***** from DALLAS & when you put my homie down,then you dissing on me too.If you don't like PINA's thread then get the steppin fool.You just a hater cause he gettin live & yo ass ain't.I am disrespting you & am not fucking sorry for it.And, if you don't like it then feel free.
> 
> tingos54  214-794-2037
> 
> Here my address too
> 
> 1123 PINE ST
> GRAND PRAIRIE,TX. 75050
> *




Yea that just shows how dumb you are and thats cool with me. I dont give a shit where your from or what you address is. I said I would take this to the PM's and I have. I realized what I was saying might have been takin the wrong way so I said no disrespect. When I wrote in here it was to Pina not YOU or Rivi and anyone else in his club. Half the shit you said barely made any sence but I guess your sayin I cant build and his shits off the chain. All I'm saying Is I would like to see it. 

You think I'm gonna drive all the way out to Dallas just to come over to your house and fight over wanting to see some replicas in a thread that was supposed to have some in it. Yea that makes alot of sence. Grow the fuck up and take your ass back to school. Rivi asked me to leave it alone, and I already said I was gonna do that and take it to the PM's cause I didnt want to fuck up Pina's thread. You can piss and moan all you want it dont make no differnce in this thread. I want to see replicas and I was just saying it would be cool to see one. I'm not gonna post no more shit in Pina's thread (unless its on a replica) so if you want to try and play some tuff guy shit you can pm me all day. Its just funny how someone just points out the obvious and you get all butthurt with a quickness. :roflmao:


----------



## 65rivi

Alright enough has been said... let's drop it.


----------



## dig_derange

x2^^^

:uh: yo, wtf! we all have our own skills...club builds do happen to be some shit we on right now. we are all on the same page & just getting back into this shit at the same time. it's a beautiful thing man really.. i do take offense to the shit that's being said although it's been in a pseudo respectful way, btw sence is spelled sense homie  We have got a really cool family thing going on here & is in no way to be compared to the rich lil fucker that just pays people to do his work. & I know you wanna SEE some PROGRESS, so excuse the crew for using the thread for creating some anticipation :twak: & letting you down. take it as a sign of our excitement & drive & eagerness to share our ideas & plans.. so sorry for not following through with your expectations. Isn't what this whole thing is about? Things are on the rise like crazy for all of us & there will be results (both club & individual).

wise man says patience is a virtue :biggrin: 

ps: negative criticism is continually welcome. This type of thing is constructive & is necessary for all of us to grow. this site tends to be too much of a love fest & nothing is gained by that, so talk shit fellas! Sharing is caring :biggrin: 

peace


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 23 2010, 02:23 AM~19140453
> *x2^^^
> 
> :uh: yo,  wtf! we all have our own skills...club builds do happen to be some shit we on right now. we are all on the same page & just getting back into this shit at the same time.  it's a beautiful thing man really.. i do take offense to the shit that's being said although it's been in a pseudo respectful way,  btw sence is spelled sense homie   We have got a really cool family thing going on here & is in no way to be compared to the rich lil fucker that just pays people to do his work. & I know you wanna SEE some PROGRESS, so excuse the crew for using the thread for creating some anticipation :twak: & letting you down.  take it as a sign of our excitement & drive & eagerness to share our ideas & plans.. so sorry for not following through with your expectations. Isn't what this whole  thing is about? Things are on the rise like crazy for all of us & there will be results (both club & individual).
> 
> wise man says patience is a virtue  :biggrin:
> 
> ps: negative criticism is continually welcome.  This type of thing is constructive & is necessary for all of us to grow.  this site tends to be too much of a love fest & nothing is gained by that, so talk shit fellas! Sharing is caring  :biggrin:
> 
> peace
> *



WELL said DIG! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 23 2010, 03:23 AM~19140453
> *x2^^^
> 
> :uh: yo,  wtf! we all have our own skills...club builds do happen to be some shit we on right now. we are all on the same page & just getting back into this shit at the same time.  it's a beautiful thing man really.. i do take offense to the shit that's being said although it's been in a pseudo respectful way,  btw sence is spelled sense homie   We have got a really cool family thing going on here & is in no way to be compared to the rich lil fucker that just pays people to do his work. & I know you wanna SEE some PROGRESS, so excuse the crew for using the thread for creating some anticipation :twak: & letting you down.  take it as a sign of our excitement & drive & eagerness to share our ideas & plans.. so sorry for not following through with your expectations. Isn't what this whole  thing is about? Things are on the rise like crazy for all of us & there will be results (both club & individual).
> 
> wise man says patience is a virtue  :biggrin:
> 
> ps: negative criticism is continually welcome.  This type of thing is constructive & is necessary for all of us to grow.  this site tends to be too much of a love fest & nothing is gained by that, so talk shit fellas! Sharing is caring  :biggrin:
> 
> peace
> *


X2


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Nov 22 2010, 10:04 PM~19137877
> *tingos54  214-794-2037
> 
> Here my address too
> 
> 1123 PINE ST
> GRAND PRAIRIE,TX. 75050
> *


oh yeah, I planned on stopping by on Sunday, but that was before I realized you stayed in GP :uh: thought you stayed in the same area as Pina & Machio. Can you bring that LRM w/ Lethal Weapon to me at the show this wknd? need to do make some mini 1's for Pina.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 23 2010, 08:56 AM~19141636
> *oh yeah, I planned on stopping by on Sunday, but that was before I realized you stayed in GP  :uh: thought you stayed in the same area as Pina & Machio.  Can you bring that LRM w/ Lethal Weapon to me at the show this wknd?  need to do make some mini 1's for Pina.
> *


yes sir I'll bring the lrm mag with me.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 23 2010, 10:50 AM~19141593
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## OFDatTX




----------



## pina's LRM replica

heres a old pic i found of my old builds dat were feat in the LRB i know ther not to good but its an old pic i found of em! an heres me an my old buick regal back in 02 when i was i MIRAGE C.C   my ex wife lost my old builds an regal when i got locked up for 3 an half years a lil while back aint that a bitch!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

here's a few more old MIRAGE C.C pics my cuz chavelito had shot me!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Progress pics?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 07:32 PM~19178091
> *Progress pics?
> *


dont got any right now homie lol sorry bout dat but if you from d town than you know wuz up with this club just some old pics i wanted in my thread feel me


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sorry not from Dallas... Living up in Ohio!! :biggrin: Just like lookin at pics.


----------



## TINGOS

ANY DAY NOW JOHNNY.WE GONNA REP FOR OUR CITY & CLUB MEMBERS.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Dec 30 2010, 04:24 PM~19459752
> *ANY DAY NOW JOHNNY.WE GONNA REP FOR OUR CITY & CLUB MEMBERS.
> *


X2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

here gose a lil progress pic of the rivi im helpin my step son ivan buils a few pics of how the trunk is coming along ready for the candy paint to go on it ill post better pics of it when done!   



























http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/Picture%20re
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/lrmp_0809_04_z+1965_buick_riviera+custom_trunk.jpg
gal%20004.jpg[/img]


----------



## laredo85

That rivi is lookn sik bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 6 2011, 07:22 PM~19525101
> *That rivi is lookn sik bro
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 6 2011, 07:11 PM~19524973
> *here gose a lil progress pic of the rivi im helpin my step son ivan buils a few pics of how the trunk is coming along ready for the candy paint to go on it ill post better pics of it when done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gal%20004.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rivis on point...comin along nice...


----------



## dig_derange

Rivi is looking dope!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 7 2011, 08:27 AM~19529519
> *Rivi is looking dope!
> *


preciate it dig,machio just tryin to catch up!


----------



## Tonioseven

Good work up in here!


----------



## 65rivi

Hey Johnnie... I take it you got s good internet connection now, cause you been on here alot since you got out bro! What you doing this weekend bro?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 7 2011, 09:15 AM~19529795
> *Hey Johnnie... I take it you got s good internet connection now, cause you been on here alot since you got out bro! What you doing this weekend bro?
> *


yea  man nothing much was thinking maybe we could have a lil meeting if everybody got a lil time would be cool to kick it again!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 7 2011, 10:21 AM~19529830
> *yea   man nothing much was thinking maybe we could have a lil meeting if everybody got a lil time would be cool to kick it again!
> *


YUP,MEETING & BEER.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 22 2010, 04:10 PM~19134964
> *I hear ya Rivi, and I hope out of all of your members you know I dont mean any disrespect. I too have to keep a roof over my families head so I know whats up, but I cant tell whos is whos really. I understand Pina's love for building replicas but all I see really is alot of pics of the projects he wants to build and no progress really. And IMO anyone could build a replica if he had a specialist do his work for him. To me its like the difference between a guy with no money build and doing all of his own work to a lowrider or other custom car and winning a trophy and some rich kid payin a bunch of other guys to do all the work and him winning a trophy. There's no compaitison there. Who cant do that? Pina has been saying he's building so many replica's all at once but then he says they are at the painters or the interior guys.
> 
> I have seen his builds that were in LRB and Pina you do got so mad skills. I (personally) just would like to see more work, less talkin, and less pics of more cars that he wants to replicate. Show us some of the ones being done or some finished ones before posting up more projects with no progress. Like I said before all of The LUGK members got mad skills but I just am not impressed when I see all the hard work done by others and someone taking the credit for the build, when its really a club build. I have been wanting to see some work in this thread since the day he made this thread and really there aint much in here. Just hoping I could get him to throw up some progress pics I guess. (his progress). These blurry pics of cars that have been cut up and opened up just dont look impressive to me, and it seemed like everytime I look through this thread there aint nothing in it. Once again just my 2 cents. :biggrin:
> *


 (First off, Mad props to Lugk,and the rest of the Lone Star)
Im one of them fools who does not do his own work, I paint like ass.. I have an air
brush, and dont know how to use it..and dont give a fuck.. and i would rather eat county jail food before i try Bare metal foil again..) maybe i will learn how to put that air brush together in a few years? but for now it stays on the shelf.. 
But I am not the rich kid, who cant lowride or dont know lowriders.. I used to see those kids all the time.. when I was in a 1/1 club and going to show's...
they never touch there own hydro's and every thing on there car is chromed.. 
and they would put patterns and thirteens on a fuckin school bus if every body told them it was cool.) that aint me.. I might not have skills.. but I have an eye for what i like.. and no one can take that away.. fuck a trophy, if i am rider with heart.. If most people knew how many trophy's were bought because of bribes and back room deals? it would make them sick! you guys seemed to have a brother hood... and that is positive and much needed thing these days,,, do what you do, and have a good time doing it... you'l get no complaints from this 
non builder..lol..peace.. Hydro...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just got the trunk done just have to candy it out an aklad the amps an lil R sign make em look chrome but its coming along!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 7 2011, 11:14 AM~19530585
> *just got the trunk done just have to candy it out an aklad the amps an lil R sign make em look chrome but its coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super bad..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 7 2011, 01:14 PM~19530585
> *just got the trunk done just have to candy it out an aklad the amps an lil R sign make em look chrome but its coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just had to just sand the eadges an round them off a lil looks a lil better!


----------



## dfwr83

dat is lookin really tight Johnny bro'...bad ass work. ur step son is puttin n some work...awesome job Ivan. :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Ye,lookin clean,...


----------



## 65rivi

Looking good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 7 2011, 11:19 AM~19530203
> *(First off, Mad props to Lugk,and the rest of the Lone Star)
> Im one of them fools who does not do his own work,  I paint like ass.. I have an air
> brush, and dont know how to use it..and dont give a fuck.. and i would rather eat county jail food before i try Bare metal foil again..)  maybe i will learn how to put that air brush together in a few years? but for now it stays on the shelf..
> But I am not the rich kid, who cant lowride or dont know lowriders.. I used to see those kids all the time.. when I was in a 1/1 club and going to show's...
> they never touch there own hydro's and every thing on there car is chromed..
> and they would put patterns and thirteens on a fuckin school bus if every body told them it was cool.)  that aint me.. I might not have skills.. but I have an eye for what i like.. and no one can take that away..  fuck a trophy, if i am rider with heart..  If most people knew how many trophy's were bought because of bribes and back room deals? it would make them sick!  you guys seemed to have a brother hood... and that is positive and much needed thing these days,,, do what you do, and have a good time doing it... you'l get no complaints from this
> non builder..lol..peace.. Hydro...
> *


Thanks for your insight Hydro...


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 7 2011, 12:38 PM~19530792
> *just had to just sand the eadges an round them off a lil looks a lil better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was wondern how u wer gonna make the big riviera logo lookn sik :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 7 2011, 11:19 AM~19530203
> *(First off, Mad props to Lugk,and the rest of the Lone Star)
> Im one of them fools who does not do his own work,  I paint like ass.. I have an air
> brush, and dont know how to use it..and dont give a fuck.. and i would rather eat county jail food before i try Bare metal foil again..)  maybe i will learn how to put that air brush together in a few years? but for now it stays on the shelf..
> But I am not the rich kid, who cant lowride or dont know lowriders.. I used to see those kids all the time.. when I was in a 1/1 club and going to show's...
> they never touch there own hydro's and every thing on there car is chromed..
> and they would put patterns and thirteens on a fuckin school bus if every body told them it was cool.)  that aint me.. I might not have skills.. but I have an eye for what i like.. and no one can take that away..  fuck a trophy, if i am rider with heart..  If most people knew how many trophy's were bought because of bribes and back room deals? it would make them sick!  you guys seemed to have a brother hood... and that is positive and much needed thing these days,,, do what you do, and have a good time doing it... you'l get no complaints from this
> non builder..lol..peace.. Hydro...
> *


AIN'T NO THANG HYDRO THANKS FOR THE COMPS ON THE CLUB HERE ON PINAS THREAD.

WE DO OUR THANG & KEEP BUILDING NO MATTER WHAT ANYBODY SAY.THE THING THATS TRIPS ME OUT ON D.L.O. WAS THAT HE BUILDING LOWRIDERS,BUT NEEDS TO KEEP IN MIND THAT HE TALKING TO LOWRIDERS ON THIS SIDE.ANOTHER THING ON HIM-D.L.O. GOT MUCH TALENT AND SKILLS TO PUT HIMSELF OUT THERE LIKE THAT.NEVER EXPECTED HIM TO SAY ALL THAT WITH HIS SKILLS,BUT HE A MAN SPEAKING HIS MIND,WHAT CAN YOU DO.

I HATE PAINTING JUST LIKE YOU.BEFORE I MET JOHNNY & MACHIO I ASKED A BUNCH OF PEEPS FOR A PAINT JOB & NO ANSWERS I GUESS I WAS TOO FAR.BUT, PEEPS HIT ME UP FOR INTERIORS AND I HOOK THEY ASS UP.

I BOUGHT A KIT FOR MINIDREAMS OVER A YEAR AGO & DID THE INTERIOR FOR HIM JUST TO PUT MY WORK OUT THERE.HE STILL HASN'T BUILT IT MORE LESS POST PICS OF IT ON HERE.

I'M GOOD WITH INTERIORS & ONLY GETTING CRAZIER WITH IT.IF ANYBODY EVER NEEDS ONE I'LL HOOK THEM UP.


----------



## dig_derange

Nice work on that logo Johnny! Looks like that'd be a bitch to carve out.

& hydro.. thanks bro, good looking out. You nailed it there.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 7 2011, 09:00 AM~19529716
> *Good work up in here!
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 7 2011, 12:12 PM~19531046
> *was wondern how u wer gonna make the big riviera logo  lookn sik :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks homie preciate it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 7 2011, 01:04 PM~19531550
> *Nice work on that logo Johnny! Looks like that'd be a bitch to carve out.
> 
> & hydro.. thanks bro, good looking out.  You nailed it there.
> *


yea it was a lil! preciate it homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 7 2011, 01:04 PM~19531550
> *Nice work on that logo Johnny! Looks like that'd be a bitch to carve out.
> 
> & hydro.. thanks bro, good looking out.  You nailed it there.
> *


preciate it dig an yea it was a lil work!


----------



## OFDatTX

:wave: did u get my msg bro"


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 13 2011, 01:23 PM~19586720
> *:wave: did u get my msg bro"
> *


naw dont think i did wats good bro you can hit me up call or tex homie!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 7 2011, 01:19 PM~19530203
> *(First off, Mad props to Lugk,and the rest of the Lone Star)
> Im one of them fools who does not do his own work,  I paint like ass.. I have an air
> brush, and dont know how to use it..and dont give a fuck.. and i would rather eat county jail food before i try Bare metal foil again..)  maybe i will learn how to put that air brush together in a few years? but for now it stays on the shelf..
> But I am not the rich kid, who cant lowride or dont know lowriders.. I used to see those kids all the time.. when I was in a 1/1 club and going to show's...
> they never touch there own hydro's and every thing on there car is chromed..
> and they would put patterns and thirteens on a fuckin school bus if every body told them it was cool.)  that aint me.. I might not have skills.. but I have an eye for what i like.. and no one can take that away..  fuck a trophy, if i am rider with heart..  If most people knew how many trophy's were bought because of bribes and back room deals? it would make them sick!  you guys seemed to have a brother hood... and that is positive and much needed thing these days,,, do what you do, and have a good time doing it... you'l get no complaints from this
> non builder..lol..peace.. Hydro...
> *



I hear ya hydro. I dont have no problem with any of these guys. I just wanted to see some progress pics. I just say what I'm thinking most of the time and it came off wrong. We all talked about it in a few pm's and I realized that we might build different and have different skillz but we have alot in common. As for the rich kids, there was alot of them around here. I was the kid that did the interior and systems in thier shit but I had a son and got married. Then a few years later a divorce so I'm just now at the point of having me a nice true lowrider and the economy sucks. Just my luck, but I got the Caddy so I'm halfway there. 


And Pina the Rivi is looking good bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 13 2011, 03:12 PM~19587576
> *I hear ya hydro. I dont have no problem with any of these guys. I just wanted to see some progress pics. I just say what I'm thinking most of the time and it came off wrong. We all talked about it in a few pm's and I realized that we might build different and have different skillz but we have alot in common. As for the rich kids, there was alot of them around here. I was the kid that did the interior and systems in thier shit but I had a son and got married. Then a few years later a divorce so I'm just now at the point of having me a nice true lowrider and the economy sucks. Just my luck, but I got the Caddy so I'm halfway there.
> And Pina the Rivi is looking good bro!
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## machio

Stoped by homie Pinas crib,snaped a quick pic of da rivi and carcacha.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 14 2011, 05:51 PM~19599494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoped by homie Pinas crib,snaped a quick pic of da rivi and carcacha.
> *


I'm liking the Rivi :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Both builds are coming out nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19599494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoped by homie Pinas crib,snaped a quick pic of da rivi and carcacha.
> *


damn ***** got down with the pen striping.awready fool,fuck yeah.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 14 2011, 08:51 PM~19599494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoped by homie Pinas crib,snaped a quick pic of da rivi and carcacha.
> *



:wow: :wow: I want shirt homie pm me bro


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 14 2011, 07:04 PM~19599636
> *damn ***** got down with the pen striping.awready fool,fuck yeah.
> *


Ye,Homie FROST got down ,you can check out his work in da 1.1 sections......


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19599494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoped by homie Pinas crib,snaped a quick pic of da rivi and carcacha.
> *


 :angry: 


Looks like frost style pinstripes :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19599494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoped by homie Pinas crib,snaped a quick pic of da rivi and carcacha.
> *



Just talked to Johnny, these look sick! 2011 is going to be crazy!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 14 2011, 08:51 PM~19599494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoped by homie Pinas crib,snaped a quick pic of da rivi and carcacha.
> *


oh :wow: hell yea!!! bad ass t-shirt...an dem stripes r off da hook! can't wait to c dese 2 built...Pina bro', dey're gonna b sik. :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sick bro !!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 14 2011, 09:00 PM~19600585
> *Sick bro !!!!!!!
> *


preciate it homies!  much props to my homie FROST for the bad ass job on the pinstrip thanks bro!


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 14 2011, 08:15 PM~19599735
> *Ye,Homie FROST got down ,you can check out his work in da 1.1 sections......
> *



I knew it was frosts style. He got down wit the pinstripes. Can't wait 2 c em done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

yea my boy frost got down helpin my step son build his first model car here go a few pics so you can get a beter look at the sick job my boy did much props! gettin the dacals ready for la carcachas murals then my homie machio got to throw the fina coat of clear


----------



## Tonioseven

That's some bad-ass striping!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 16 2011, 08:32 PM~19614146
> *That's some bad-ass striping!!
> *


yeah it is !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

damn machio you gettin down with the patterns its coming along clean! :wow: i just had to give them a sneek peek at the progress on 'ALADIN' replica coming soon!


----------



## laredo85

Lookn good


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 16 2011, 08:29 PM~19614122
> *yea my boy frost got down helpin my step son build his first model car here go a few pics so you can get a beter look at the sick job my boy did much props! gettin the dacals ready for la carcachas murals then my homie machio got to throw the fina coat of clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat is bad ass bro'...very nice work frost did for u. :wow:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 28 2011, 12:01 AM~19718732
> *damn machio you gettin down with the patterns its coming along clean! :wow: i just had to give them a sneek peek at the progress on 'ALADIN' replica coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dis thing is startin out good bro'... :worship: Machio :worship: u da master bro'.


----------



## machio




----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 7 2011, 11:38 AM~19530792
> *just had to just sand the eadges an round them off a lil looks a lil better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice....just how i do it


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 28 2011, 03:28 PM~19723780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH,CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## machio




----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 28 2011, 07:28 PM~19725343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


way to go Machio,get stupid with it. :run: :run:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 28 2011, 03:07 PM~19724073
> *nice....just how i do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


preciate it helpin my step son build this one!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 28 2011, 04:28 PM~19723780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Getting Down machio u going to trow more colors?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Jan 28 2011, 07:22 PM~19725725
> *way to go Machio,get stupid with it. :run:  :run:
> *


this build is gonna come together real quick once its done gettin painted my quick build while i wait on my 'LA CRCACHA' replica parts 2 get gold plated! all 3 replicas coming soon!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19725343
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat is bad ass wey...cant wait to c more on dis one. keep da pics comin bro'... :wow:


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 28 2011, 08:15 PM~19726118
> *:wow: Getting Down machio u going to trow more colors?
> *


Thanks homies,sup J.C,this is just da base,the Candy is transparent so all the paterns will show trew,I allready did a test run to make sure they match the ones on aladin...


----------



## dig_derange

damn dude, shit is looking good. Hadn't even seen that t shirt. gotta get me one of those. Alladin is off to an awesome start. Carcacha's murals should be done by weekend bro. :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Just have to shoot da clear and its done,this 64 going to be nice pina,working suspension u did going to set it off....


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 29 2011, 02:28 PM~19730828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to shoot da clear and its done,this 64 going to be nice pina,working suspension u did going to set it off....
> *



dam bro u gettin down with everthing u spray


----------



## laredo85

LUGK doin it big this year thats 4 sho


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

sweet!! what kinda FLOCKIN is that in backround on the paper.... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Thanks homie...


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 29 2011, 03:04 PM~19730998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!! what kinda FLOCKIN is that in backround on the paper....  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


   looks like the mary jane brand :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 29 2011, 03:28 PM~19730828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to shoot da clear and its done,this 64 going to be nice pina,working suspension u did going to set it off....
> *


dat is off da hook Machio...u puttin n some work wey. bad ass... :wow: :worship:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 29 2011, 04:08 PM~19731021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie...
> *


 :wow: :wow: U got down on that paint job bro looks tight! :worship: :worship:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 29 2011, 02:04 PM~19730998-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!! what kinda FLOCKIN is that in backround on the paper....  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lite green but u cant get it an ebay lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-laredo85_@Jan 29 2011, 02:11 PM~19731048
> *    looks like the mary jane brand :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


shes my lady how i so love her green ass :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 29 2011, 02:08 PM~19731021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie...
> *


much props on the paint job machio ALADIN replica coming along nice!  :wow:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jan 29 2011, 03:08 PM~19731021
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie...
> *



DAMN GETING STUPID WITH IT.CLEAN


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 29 2011, 02:04 PM~19730998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet!! what kinda FLOCKIN is that in backround on the paper....  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


looks like th kind im using right now... :420:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

here gos a lil progress pic of the rivis trunk!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 30 2011, 10:09 PM~19740728
> *here gos a lil progress pic of the rivis trunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam homie that trunk is looking tight.


----------



## machio

Here's a good pic homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## pina's LRM replica

replica coming soon should be done in a few days!


----------



## darkside customs

That Rivi is lookin sick! Nice work on it man....


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 31 2011, 11:44 AM~19744931
> *That Rivi is lookin sick! Nice work on it man....
> *


x2 
u doin the interior?


----------



## TINGOS

awready Johnny


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jan 31 2011, 10:36 AM~19745342
> *x2
> u doin the interior?
> *


yea ima prob knock it out today im pretty much building it for my step son but trying to show him how at the same time feel me!


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave: Pina


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 31 2011, 01:51 PM~19746764
> *:wave: Pina
> *


wuz up MAZ wats good homie almost done with the rivi!


----------



## dfwr83

DAMN Johnny dat Rivi is lookin sik bro'...like all da details ur puttin into dis build. :wow: :worship: MASTER PINA :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Jan 31 2011, 04:39 PM~19748306
> *DAMN Johnny dat Rivi is lookin sik bro'...like all da details ur puttin into dis build.  :wow:  :worship: MASTER PINA :worship:
> *


preciate it D means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

rivis coming along just need the photo etcht spokes so i can paint them red but almost done just need a lil more detail!!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 1 2011, 02:02 AM~19753501
> *rivis coming along just need the photo etcht spokes so i can paint them red but almost done just need a lil more detail!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dats really bad ass Pina bro'... :wow:


----------



## machio

Rivi lookin Tuff wey..ON HIT..


----------



## TINGOS

awready Johnny.another one for the shows.Gonna have to set it on top of the real one.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 30 2011, 10:09 PM~19740728
> *here gos a lil progress pic of the rivis trunk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





WoW great job


----------



## pina's LRM replica

preciate it homies ima try an get it as close to the real one as i can feel me!


----------



## 408models

rides lookin good bro, nice work


----------



## pina's LRM replica

preciate it homies tryng to keep up with the big dogs here on lil


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 1 2011, 12:11 PM~19756122
> *preciate it homies tryng to keep up with the big dogs here on lil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: DOPE!!!!


----------



## regalistic

Bad ASs Bro


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 31 2011, 12:56 PM~19745503
> *yea ima prob knock it out today im  pretty much building it for my step son but trying to show him how at the same time feel me!
> *


yeah bro. He is going to be great builder like you homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just left my homie machios crib a lil bit ago and he started airbrushing my t-bird replica 'BLUE BIRD' picking up were i left off got to re do the interior again but its gonna be one cool build progress pics coming soon!


----------



## machio

Bad as Riviera,ye,got the T bird and Gold Rush on deck.get all the plating ready homie,s


----------



## machio

:biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 07:57 PM~19771466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yea dat looks clean machio you gettin down its gonna be a tight build just got to re do the guts!  :wow:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 08:57 PM~19771466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MIRAGE CAR IN THE HOUSE


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

The rivi is looking good bro!


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 08:57 PM~19771466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Build lookin good bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 2 2011, 09:07 PM~19772428
> *The rivi is looking good bro!
> *


preciate it D!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 1 2011, 01:03 PM~19756917
> *yeah bro. He is going to be great builder like you homie.
> *


preciate it homie means alot!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 08:57 PM~19771466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah.. this is gonna be really cool. Can't believe how quick this one going. I'll do what I can on those murals Johnny :yes:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 09:57 PM~19771466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


got some color on it huh Pina...dats lookin bad ass. cant wait to c more of it... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 2 2011, 07:57 PM~19771466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



wet......


----------



## TINGOS

I'LL REDO THE GUTS FOR DA LICK THIS WEEKEND,PUT THE NAME ON THE WINDSHIELD IN GOLD TAMBIEN.

MIRAGE LINE UP COMMING SOON.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 4 2011, 10:32 AM~19786878
> *I'LL REDO THE GUTS FOR DA LICK THIS WEEKEND,PUT THE NAME ON THE WINDSHIELD IN GOLD TAMBIEN.
> 
> MIRAGE LINE UP COMMING SOON.
> *


4sho! i got a monte kit laying around i think ima chop the top on it an make a replica out of this candy red monte that was in MIRAGE c.c


----------



## pina's LRM replica

MIRAGE C.C replica line up projects so far progress pics coming soon!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

here gos a lil look at the rivi with the red photo etch spokes on armando flores wheels just need some knock offs almost done with this one!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

here gos a lil look at 'LA CARCACHA' still needs to be cleard my boy machio ganna hit it up an then i just need to get it decaled up and ship my parts off to get gold plated and ima have some gold plated photo etch spokes with armando flores wheels those rims i just put them on so yall can get a sneek peek at it its coming along!   much props to my homie FROST for the pinstrip preciate it homie!


----------



## machio

Looking good homie...


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 7 2011, 10:53 PM~19813836
> *here gos a lil look at 'LA CARCACHA' still needs to be cleard my boy machio ganna hit it up an then i just need to get it decaled up and ship my parts off to get gold plated and ima have some gold plated photo etch spokes with armando flores wheels those rims i just put them on so yall can get a sneek peek at it its coming along!    much props to my homie FROST for the pinstrip preciate it homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats carcacha is coming along bro 
that pinstriping looks goood bet looks better on person homie


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 4 2011, 12:50 PM~19787488
> *4sho! i got a monte kit laying around i think ima chop the top on it an make a replica out of this candy red monte that was in MIRAGE c.c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP Panson.... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 4 2011, 01:09 PM~19787644
> *MIRAGE C.C replica line up projects so far progress pics coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We coming in heavy this year!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 8 2011, 08:38 AM~19816998
> *thats carcacha is coming along bro
> that pinstriping looks goood bet looks better on person homie
> *


preciate it bro yea it looks bad ass in person props to my homie frost for the bad ass job LA CARCACHA its wet sanded right now got to decal it out so machio can shoot the clear an have it looking glossy!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 8 2011, 09:31 AM~19817411
> *We coming in heavy this year!
> *


4sho homie ima try an knock out a couple of my replicas this year!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 7 2011, 09:53 PM~19813836
> *here gos a lil look at 'LA CARCACHA' still needs to be cleard my boy machio ganna hit it up an then i just need to get it decaled up and ship my parts off to get gold plated and ima have some gold plated photo etch spokes with armando flores wheels those rims i just put them on so yall can get a sneek peek at it its coming along!    much props to my homie FROST for the pinstrip preciate it homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lovin' it man


----------



## sr.woodgrain

replicas r coming out relly nice homie keep them comeing dog


----------



## dfwr83

puttin n some work Pina bro'...Rivi is off da hook. cant wait to c da la carcacha wit da gold plated parts...keep'em comin. :wow: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 8 2011, 08:05 PM~19822100
> *puttin n some work Pina bro'...Rivi is off da hook. cant wait to c da la carcacha wit da gold plated parts...keep'em comin.  :wow:  :worship:
> *


thanks D preaciate it homie!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 8 2011, 10:31 AM~19817411
> *We coming in heavy this year!
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-DON'T TELL NOBODY.BUT, WE PREPARING FOR AUG-SUPER SHOW.LRM.

THEN VEGAS NIKKA.

BTW I GOT MY 37 & 39 4 DOORS ON THE WAY.GOT THE 48 FLEETLINE & 47 PANEL IN THE WORKS.

TINGOS BOMB SQUAD IS IN FLIGHT.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Feb 9 2011, 10:01 AM~19825760
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-DON'T TELL NOBODY.BUT, WE PREPARING FOR AUG-SUPER SHOW.LRM.
> 
> THEN VEGAS NIKKA.
> 
> BTW I GOT MY 37 & 39 4 DOORS ON THE WAY.GOT THE 48 FLEETLINE & 47 PANEL IN THE WORKS.
> 
> TINGOS BOMB SQUAD IS IN FLIGHT.
> *


Did homie say BOMB !!!!!!! :biggrin: 










Can't wait to see the bombas bro !


----------



## lowridersin925

:wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

finally finished the 65 rivi replica this a phone pic i know its not that good but will post better pics later in the L.U.G.K club thread


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 19 2011, 11:36 PM~19913202
> *finally finished the 65 rivi replica this a phone pic i know its not that good but will post better pics later in the L.U.G.K club thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: dam that rivi looks tight homie u did a great job on it :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 19 2011, 11:36 PM~19913202
> *finally finished the 65 rivi replica this a phone pic i know its not that good but will post better pics later in the L.U.G.K club thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat Rivi is sik Pina bro'...cant wait to c da photo shoot pics on da club thread. :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks jc an D preciate it homies i know the phone pics aint that good but we got club meeting next sat an homie 65rivi gonna hook it up with the clean pics close ups of the eingin an trunk interior just better pics an they gonna be in tha L.U.G.K club thread


----------



## machio

Another one in da books,,rivi lookin clean homie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

The Rivi came out GREAT bro !


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 19 2011, 09:36 PM~19913202
> *finally finished the 65 rivi replica this a phone pic i know its not that good but will post better pics later in the L.U.G.K club thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick lookin replica


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 19 2011, 11:36 PM~19913202
> *finally finished the 65 rivi replica this a phone pic i know its not that good but will post better pics later in the L.U.G.K club thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET JOB ON THIS ONE.. GREAT WORK PINA.


----------



## TINGOS

hey Johnny came out killer wey.I can't wait for a show now :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 19 2011, 08:36 PM~19913202
> *finally finished the 65 rivi replica this a phone pic i know its not that good but will post better pics later in the L.U.G.K club thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN PINA THAT RIVI LOOKS BADASS BRO :thumbsup: :ninja:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Feb 19 2011, 10:36 PM~19913202
> *finally finished the 65 rivi replica this a phone pic i know its not that good but will post better pics later in the L.U.G.K club thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hellz yeah! can't wait to see that 1 in person mayn..


----------



## hocknberry

damn!! that rivi is somethin serious right there!! NICE!!


----------



## machio

Postin up some picks for Pina,homie geting down,working suspension and all,lookin clean wey... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 65rivi

Wow....amazing


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 24 2011, 09:14 PM~19953685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postin up some picks for Pina,homie geting down,working suspension and all,lookin clean wey... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


dats bad ass wey...really clean. cant wait to c it all finished up... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 24 2011, 09:14 PM~19953685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postin up some picks for Pina,homie geting down,working suspension and all,lookin clean wey... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Dang homie !!!!! that l :wow: :wow: ks SICK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Feb 24 2011, 09:17 PM~19953713
> *dats bad ass wey...really clean. cant wait to c it all finished up... :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

:0 that bitch is pretty


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Feb 24 2011, 08:14 PM~19953685
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postin up some picks for Pina,homie geting down,working suspension and all,lookin clean wey... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


DAMN JOHNNY,CLEAN WEY.ITS GONNA BE ON HIT.GONNA GIVE YOUR WILD CHILD SOME COMPETITION.


----------



## machio

Postin up pics 4 pina,u steped your game up on this on..much props... :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20002220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postin up pics 4 pina,u steped your game up on this on..much props... :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


dddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm this is sick homie i lov it


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 2 2011, 10:13 PM~20002220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postin up pics 4 pina,u steped your game up on this on..much props... :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH JOHNNY,NO MANCHES FOOL.BADASS WEY.I'M LOVING IT.CAN THIS BE ONE OF THE MODELS THAT IS YOURS BUT WE JUST KEEP IT AT MY HOUSE?I LIKE LIFESTYLE TOO.


----------



## dig_derange

damn bro... that's fuckin awesome


----------



## dfwr83

DAMN!!!...Johnny dat interior is lookin good wey. :wow: :wow: :run:


----------



## machio

Wus up Fam, Pinas pc sick so he ain't been on,to much porn,lol,jk,ill keep this tread updated for him,aladin will be done this week,Blue Bird on deck....


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 3 2011, 09:48 AM~20005352
> *HELL YEAH JOHNNY,NO MANCHES FOOL.BADASS WEY.I'M LOVING IT.CAN THIS BE ONE OF THE MODELS THAT IS YOURS BUT WE JUST KEEP IT AT MY HOUSE?I LIKE LIFESTYLE TOO.
> *


X2 YOU GOT DOWN BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

damn sweet replicas cant wait to start mine


----------



## 65rivi

Damnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't cus a whole lot but........... this is effen bad! Great Pina! See ya Saturday~


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 3 2011, 01:06 PM~20006910
> *Damnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't cus a whole lot but........... this is effen bad! Great Pina! See ya Saturday~
> *


YUP RAUL-THAT'S WHY WHEN JOHNNY WANTED TO START A M.C.C. I DIDN'T HESITATE TO BE DOWN WITH HIM FOOL.PINA DON'T PLAY & GETS DOWN WITH THE REPLICAS WEY.  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20002220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










... that is FREAKIN' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That interior with that paint is killa !


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 4 2011, 10:03 AM~20013819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is FREAKIN' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That interior with that paint is killa !
> *


WORD TREND & IT HAS A WORKING SUSPENSION.YOU BETTER ASK SOMEBODY.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 2 2011, 09:23 PM~20002378
> *dddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmm this is sick homie i lov it
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

preciate all the props homies means alot!


----------



## tequila sunrise

nice builds. can't wait to see aladdin done


----------



## -LILCHRIS-

What's up pina them builds are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by LILCHRIS-_@Mar 15 2011, 09:04 PM~20101635
> *What's up pina them builds are bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie welcome to lil an to the fam!


----------



## TINGOS

SUP PINA.YOU READY?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 16 2011, 02:44 PM~20106707
> *SUP PINA.YOU READY?
> *


always home!  :machinegun:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20002220
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant get enough of dis build too!!! :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 20 2011, 01:08 PM~20135192
> *cant get enough of dis build too!!! :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


preciate it D


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just shipt all the parts off to get gold plated for my CARCACHA replca this is what im planing to use for the neon light inside around the heart think its gonna look bad ass when im done with it!


----------



## hoodstar

You do some bad ass work bro


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 23 2011, 11:14 PM~20165480
> *just shipt all the parts off to get gold plated for my CARCACHA replca this is what im planing to use for the neon light inside around the heart  think its gonna look bad ass when im done with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn mero-mero...dats gonna b off da hook :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 23 2011, 09:14 PM~20165480
> *just shipt all the parts off to get gold plated for my CARCACHA replca this is what im planing to use for the neon light inside around the heart  think its gonna look bad ass when im done with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 oH YEA THATS GONNA WORK WELL.. i LOVE MODELS AND ELECTRICITY..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Mar 23 2011, 09:37 PM~20165698
> *You do some bad ass work bro
> *


preciate it homie means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 23 2011, 10:40 PM~20166340
> *damn mero-mero...dats gonna b off da hook :wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> *


preciate it D trying to catch up with the homies!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 23 2011, 10:46 PM~20166400
> *oH YEA THATS GONNA WORK WELL..  i LOVE MODELS AND ELECTRICITY..
> *


thanks hydro!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 23 2011, 10:14 PM~20165480
> *just shipt all the parts off to get gold plated for my CARCACHA replca this is what im planing to use for the neon light inside around the heart  think its gonna look bad ass when im done with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH WEY YOU GOT IT IN HUH?NOW JUST WAITIN ON THE GOLD TO GET BACK & CARCACHA WILL ALMOST BE DONE.AWEREADY JOHNNY.


----------



## machio

Bad ass wey


----------



## pina's LRM replica

never made a truck before but just jumpt on this kit at last weeks model car show so heres my new replica project 'WILD THING 2000' progress pics coming soon!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 24 2011, 07:57 AM~20168098
> *HELL YEAH WEY YOU GOT IT IN HUH?NOW JUST WAITIN ON THE GOLD TO GET BACK & CARCACHA WILL ALMOST BE DONE.AWEREADY JOHNNY.
> *


you already know tingo! preciate the props to machio!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20168454
> *never made a truck before but just jumpt on this kit at last weeks model car show so heres my new replica project 'WILD THING 2000' progress pics coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see some pics of this truck pina
Is going to be wild!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 24 2011, 10:02 AM~20169004
> *Can't wait to see some pics of this truck pina
> Is going to be wild!!
> *


wuz up jc glad you feeling better homie yea ima try an get down on it bro an see how it comes out its gonna be my first truck!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 23 2011, 10:14 PM~20165480
> *just shipt all the parts off to get gold plated for my CARCACHA replca this is what im planing to use for the neon light inside around the heart  think its gonna look bad ass when im done with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hell yeah.. that shit's dope!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 02:21 PM~20169856
> *wuz up jc glad you feeling better homie yea ima try an get down on it bro an see how it comes out its gonna be my first truck!
> *


Thanks bro still up in the hospital tho but getting better. Can't wait to see it done u going to do a great job on it.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 10:48 AM~20168454
> *never made a truck before but just jumpt on this kit at last weeks model car show so heres my new replica project 'WILD THING 2000' progress pics coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dis thing is gonna look crazy wicked after u get through wit Johnny...cant wait to c some progress pics. :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 24 2011, 01:27 PM~20170192
> *dis thing is gonna look crazy wicked after u get through wit Johnny...cant wait to c some progress pics. :wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> *


thanks D ima try an get it as close i can well see how it turns out!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

my first air brush paint job with a lil help from my boy machio thaks for the class bro shot some candy red on this LS monte replica i wanted to do from MIRAGE C.C


----------



## MC562

Man your kicking ass bro very nice work


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 24 2011, 08:50 PM~20173840
> *Man your kicking ass bro very nice work
> *


preciate it bro means a lot!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 10:49 PM~20173823
> *my first air brush paint job with a lil help from my boy machio thaks for the class bro shot some candy red on this LS monte replica i wanted to do from MIRAGE C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!! looks really good Johnny bro'...u sure its ur first time. :wow: :worship:


----------



## laredo85

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 09:49 PM~20173823
> *my first air brush paint job with a lil help from my boy machio thaks for the class bro shot some candy red on this LS monte replica i wanted to do from MIRAGE C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: looks kleen bro


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Mar 25 2011, 05:46 AM~20176265
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: looks kleen bro
> *


X2!


----------



## machio

Ye Cuz,you got down,come trew today,spray somtin else,its adicting habit .


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 24 2011, 10:43 PM~20175187
> *Damn!!! looks really good Johnny bro'...u sure its ur first time. :wow:  :worship:
> *


preciate it D really wanna build my skills up feel me!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Mar 25 2011, 05:46 AM~20176265
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: looks kleen bro
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 25 2011, 05:49 AM~20176277
> *X2!
> *


thanks J


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 25 2011, 06:06 AM~20176355
> *Ye Cuz,you got down,come trew today,spray somtin else,its adicting habit .
> *


4sho cuz that shit was tight ill halla at you an thanks for the lil class motavated me to hurry and get my own airbrush gun an get on it!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 09:49 PM~20173823
> *my first air brush paint job with a lil help from my boy machio thaks for the class bro shot some candy red on this LS monte replica i wanted to do from MIRAGE C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.. looks like you nailed it bro!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 24 2011, 09:49 PM~20173823
> *my first air brush paint job with a lil help from my boy machio thaks for the class bro shot some candy red on this LS monte replica i wanted to do from MIRAGE C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Panson's Monte! R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel: 
Very cool! I know Oh boy will want to buy this from you, you want me to sell it?


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 23 2011, 10:14 PM~20165480
> *just shipt all the parts off to get gold plated for my CARCACHA replca this is what im planing to use for the neon light inside around the heart  think its gonna look bad ass when im done with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You sent your stuff to plating already?... Cool... I found a cat here that will do plastic chrome/gold .... I'll send you his number later today.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 25 2011, 09:49 AM~20176850
> *NICE.. looks like you nailed it bro!
> *


x2 great job


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 25 2011, 09:35 AM~20177120
> *You sent your stuff to plating already?... Cool... I found a cat here that will do plastic chrome/gold .... I'll send you his number later today.
> *


  very cool, lmk how much he charges. I gotta Ferrari I want all the shit plated for. :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

OH CHIT-!!!!!!!!!!!! hell yeah wey.Get down on it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 25 2011, 08:33 AM~20177096
> *Panson's Monte! Very cool! I know Oh boy will want to buy this from you, you want me to sell it?
> *


nah ima keep it in tha club bro ima build it i always liked this ride it was real clean!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 25 2011, 08:35 AM~20177120
> *You sent your stuff to plating already?... Cool... I found a cat here that will do plastic chrome/gold .... I'll send you his number later today.
> *


damn that sounds tight! yea shoot me his number


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 25 2011, 08:37 AM~20177135
> *x2 great job
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## OFDatTX

That ls looks tight bro. :thumbsup: 
Did u make ure own front clip ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 25 2011, 08:57 AM~20177287
> *That ls looks tight bro. :thumbsup:
> Did u make ure own front clip ?
> *


preciate it bro yea i made the clip my self!


----------



## 65rivi

I bet he did... he's made so many of them that he's got it down to a science! He's the mad scientist! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 25 2011, 10:59 AM~20177302
> *preciate it bro yea i made the clip my self!
> *


U did a great job on it bro. Can't wait to see it done


----------



## pina's LRM replica

heres a lil progress pic on the 'WILD THING 2000' was making the ground afects an body work what yall think homies? its coming along!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 25 2011, 04:39 PM~20179663
> *heres a lil progress pic on the 'WILD THING 2000' was making the ground afects an body work what yall think homies? its coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam this truck Its going to be tight!!!! U are doin a great job pina 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 25 2011, 02:46 PM~20179701
> *Dam this truck Its going to be tight!!!!  U are doin a great job pina
> :worship: :worship:
> *


preciate it bro ima try an get it as close as i can!


----------



## machio

Lookin klean wey.. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 25 2011, 03:39 PM~20179663
> *heres a lil progress pic on the 'WILD THING 2000' was making the ground afects an body work what yall think homies? its coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro, you ain't fuckin around. body work looks sick


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 25 2011, 04:39 PM~20179663
> *heres a lil progress pic on the 'WILD THING 2000' was making the ground afects an body work what yall think homies? its coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks crazy...u gettin down on dat body work bro'. very clean... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry

nice start on wild thing!! looks good! good luck with that paint job! thats gonna take some time!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 25 2011, 07:28 PM~20181471
> *nice start on wild thing!! looks good! good luck with that paint job! thats gonna take some time!!
> *


no prob homie its gonna be all decals with a lot of clear over them i got pics of this truck front an back an both sides so it aint gonna be no thang but to get the decaled feel me! i think its gonna look pretty good!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

still workin on the body work should have the front end tilted and hingd up an the rest of the ground efects done thinking bout doing a workng suspention on it also!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Bro thats gonna be insane !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 badass :0


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 27 2011, 12:05 PM~20192944
> *Bro thats gonna be insane !!!!!!!!!!
> *


precate t trend!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2011, 12:06 PM~20192949
> *:0  badass  :0
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 27 2011, 02:01 PM~20192924
> *still workin on the body work should have the front end tilted and hingd up an the rest of the ground efects done thinking bout doing a workng suspention on it also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: dam that truck is tight. U doing some insane body work. good job bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Mar 27 2011, 12:10 PM~20192969
> *:wow: dam that truck is tight. U doing some insane body work. good job bro. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie means alot!


----------



## machio

Wild thing lookin TUFF wey, :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 27 2011, 01:01 PM~20192924
> *still workin on the body work should have the front end tilted and hingd up an the rest of the ground efects done thinking bout doing a workng suspention on it also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amazing how fast you got this thing on board bro.. you did that shit with Alladin too. :0


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 28 2011, 10:20 AM~20200523
> *amazing how fast you got this thing on board bro.. you did that shit with Alladin too.  :0
> *


thanks dig preciate it also machio!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

heres a few progress pcs of my replica of WILD THING 2000 almost ready for paint soon as i get the working suspention knockd out im gonna ship my parts off to get gold plated!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 28 2011, 09:51 PM~20205188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang homie thats lookin real nice......... you workin' the build out fast !


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 28 2011, 09:51 PM~20205188
> *heres a few progress pcs of my replica of WILD THING 2000 almost ready for paint soon as i get the working suspention knockd out im gonna ship my parts off to get gold plated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


already Pina...u workin fast bro'. gotta stay on LIL to catch all da progress u doin...lol
bad ass work wey... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2011, 08:16 PM~20205411
> *Dang homie thats lookin real nice......... you workin' the build out fast !
> *


X2 :0


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 28 2011, 08:16 PM~20205411
> *Dang homie thats lookin real nice......... you workin' the build out fast !
> *


preciate it homie yea once i got my hands on this kit i couldent stop been looking at those wild thing pics and was thinkin i could do that so got on it well see how it turns out!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Mar 28 2011, 11:55 PM~20207309
> *already Pina...u workin fast bro'. gotta stay on LIL to catch all da progress u doin...lol
> bad ass work wey... :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


preciate it D means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2011, 12:00 AM~20207331
> *X2  :0
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## machio

Ye,that bilit grills on point...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by machio_@Mar 29 2011, 07:46 AM~20208448
> *Ye,that bilit grills on point...
> *


thanks cuz yea i like how that came out especially when i get it gold plated its gonna look even better  !


----------



## dig_derange

that's a bad muthafukka man!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 29 2011, 08:13 AM~20208618
> *that's a bad muthafukka man!
> *


preciate it dig!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 25 2011, 05:39 PM~20179663
> *heres a lil progress pic on the 'WILD THING 2000' was making the ground afects an body work what yall think homies? its coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this is gonna be sick! 

looks good so far bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 29 2011, 08:19 AM~20208664
> *this is gonna be sick!
> 
> looks good so far bro!
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 28 2011, 09:51 PM~20205188
> *heres a few progress pcs of my replica of WILD THING 2000 almost ready for paint soon as i get the working suspention knockd out im gonna ship my parts off to get gold plated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: dam pina u going thru it fast let me catch up bro. J.k homie u doing some tight work bro can't wait to see it finish bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 28 2011, 07:51 PM~20205188
> *heres a few progress pcs of my replica of WILD THING 2000 almost ready for paint soon as i get the working suspention knockd out im gonna ship my parts off to get gold plated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's coming together...


----------



## TINGOS

DAMN WEY YOU THA MAN JOHNNY.LOOKIN GOOD PATRON


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 28 2011, 08:51 PM~20205188
> *heres a few progress pcs of my replica of WILD THING 2000 almost ready for paint soon as i get the working suspention knockd out im gonna ship my parts off to get gold plated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You're a beast bro! Looking GOOD!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

preciate it tingo an raul gonna try an have it painted by this weekend!


----------



## dig_derange

here's the decal page for ya man. gotcha some new plates & cds as well on photo stock


----------



## dig_derange

was fucking around with the background color for the plates. :dunno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 31 2011, 04:07 PM~20229574
> *here's the decal page for ya man.  gotcha some new plates & cds as well on photo stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is off tha hook bro preciate it homie! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

A MIRAGE C.C blast from the past!


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## pina's LRM replica

heres a progres pic on 'WILD THING' we threw a orange pearl over a mocha cream color looks bad ass in person now we working on the decals for it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## machio

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 65rivi

Damn that's clean bro!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 4 2011, 11:04 AM~20255267
> *A MIRAGE C.C blast from the past!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You ain't lyin' that's from way back!


----------



## OFDatTX

Dam homie are u are doing some great work up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 5 2011, 07:07 AM~20263338
> *You ain't lyin' that's from way back!
> *


yup! :nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 5 2011, 07:42 AM~20263477
> *Dam homie are u are doing some great work up in here :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it bro!


----------



## eastside1989

Very nice Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 5 2011, 08:31 AM~20263759
> *Very nice Bro... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie preciate it!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 5 2011, 06:42 AM~20263228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what ever happened to these Mirage cars homie? I remember this car when he busted it out. Same dude that had gold rush or his sister or brother ..something like that.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 5 2011, 09:01 AM~20263979
> *what ever happened to these Mirage cars homie? I remember this car when he busted it out. Same dude that had gold rush or his sister or brother ..something like that.
> *


think he still got the tbird but its a shell now only the gold rush think the prez pepio just bought and has it back in mirage


----------



## pina's LRM replica

heres a pic of my new 'LAS VEGAS' project gonna take my time with this one i got the pics for the decals an with a lil modafying on the body and some chrome plating this could come out pretty good got to work the grill out right but i think i can get it ptretty close to the real thing gonna step my game up with this one!


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: dam cant wait to see this one bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

Pina on a roll.Watch out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 5 2011, 01:42 PM~20265886
> *Pina on a roll.Watch out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


lol yup im gonna put a working suspention on this LAS VEGAS" replica im gonna step my game up with this one!


----------



## laredo85

:wow: u gettn down like always. Big props :wow:


----------



## dfwr83

wat up mero-mero...u doin some bad ass work bro'. Wild Thing is off da hook carnal...so is da t-bird. :wow: :wow: :worship: Master Pina :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Apr 6 2011, 01:58 AM~20271673
> *:wow: u gettn down like always. Big props  :wow:
> *


thanks homie means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 6 2011, 02:24 AM~20271695
> *wat up mero-mero...u doin some bad ass work bro'. Wild Thing is off da hook carnal...so is da t-bird. :wow:  :wow:  :worship: Master Pina :worship:
> *


wuz up D preciate it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

heres what ima use for the LAS VEGAS replca grill!


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## pina's LRM replica

heres a ll progress pc of my 84 cutty WIKED replica we already threw the flacked out gold base buot to lay out the patterns for it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man I love this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Always some killa work up in here !!!!!!!!!!

Keep us posted Homie !!!!!!! 








CHINGON !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 07:19 AM~20272161
> *heres a ll progress pc of my 84 cutty WIKED replica we already threw the flacked out gold base buot to lay out the patterns for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A WEY YOU KNOW THE WICKED WOULD HAVE BEEN MIRAGE ALL THE WAY.BADASS WEY ON THIS ONE.A RADICAL CUTLASS ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:02 AM~20272314
> *A WEY YOU KNOW THE WICKED WOULD HAVE BEEN MIRAGE ALL THE WAY.BADASS WEY ON THIS ONE.A RADICAL CUTLASS ON LAYITLOW.
> *


A Member of Mirage Baught it Back...its getin redone...looks clean Pina... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

its gonna have a working suspention!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 09:28 AM~20272800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its gonna have a working suspention!
> *


YOU THE MAN JOHNNY. :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 10:42 AM~20272914
> *YOU THE MAN JOHNNY. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 08:28 AM~20272800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its gonna have a working suspention!
> *


The Cut Dog is bad.. and i am retarded.. I seen you doing the vegas replica with
an eldorado,, the whole time i was thinking the 1/1 car was a Marc IV.. 
now I see the 1/1 is an Eldo... :uh: 

Hey later on I am going to need a T-top for one of my Eldorado's.. 
No hurry... though..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 6 2011, 06:23 AM~20272177
> *Man I love this thread !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Always some killa work up in here !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Keep us posted Homie !!!!!!!
> CHINGON !!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks trend homie means alot preciate it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks fam tingo ofdatx hydro preciate it homies!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

gonna have everythang gold plated on this one to!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 03:33 PM~20274745
> *gonna have everythang gold plated on this one to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: THIS LS IS THE BOMB GOOD JOB HOMIE ALWAYS TOP WORK UP HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

ay Johnny all da progress is off da hook bro'...cant wait to c dem all finished up. i know da club thread is gonna come wit da hits one after da other... :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 25 2011, 02:39 PM~20179663
> *heres a lil progress pic on the 'WILD THING 2000' was making the ground afects an body work what yall think homies? its coming along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bringin back memories for me.. This issue was the first LRM I had the opportunity to look thru, borrowed it from a friend in school.. Ya I'm young, and I was sheltered


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 12:33 PM~20274745
> *gonna have everythang gold plated on this one to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam bro, how much you gettin them wheels for? it seems their gettin more common now! nice rides by the way


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 6 2011, 09:20 PM~20279021
> *dam bro, how much you gettin them wheels for?  it seems their gettin more common now!  nice rides by the way
> *


thanks homie armando flores sells them bro hes here on lay it low an the spokes are daton style photo etch spokes got those of ebay!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 6 2011, 07:35 PM~20277632
> *ay Johnny all da progress is off da hook bro'...cant wait to c dem all finished up. i know da club thread is gonna come wit da hits one after da other... :biggrin:
> *


thanks D preciate it bro!


----------



## sneekyg909

MAD SKILLZ IN HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Apr 6 2011, 09:42 PM~20279257
> *MAD SKILLZ IN HERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie means alot!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

NICE WORK RIGHT HERE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 6 2011, 04:40 PM~20275153
> *:wow: THIS LS IS THE BOMB GOOD JOB HOMIE ALWAYS TOP WORK UP HERE :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: X2 !!!!!!


----------



## TINGOS

AWEREADY JOHNNY.WAY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR DALLAS WEY.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Apr 6 2011, 10:56 PM~20279918
> *NICE WORK RIGHT HERE
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mando means alot homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks for the props tingo an trend!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

been messing with the body a lil but its coming along still got sum modafying to do ima put a working suspention on this LAS VEGAS replica think that woul put it on point no ones ever made one with a working suspentoin!


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: Las Vegas is coming along bro can't wait to see more progress pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 7 2011, 07:22 PM~20286394
> *:wow: Las Vegas is coming along bro can't wait to see more progress pics. :thumbsup:
> *


yea thanks homie its got a lot more work but its coming along when im done ima start on a working suspention for it!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 7 2011, 09:12 PM~20286309
> *been messing with the body a lil but its coming along still got sum modafying to do ima put a working suspention on this LAS VEGAS replica think that woul put it on point no ones ever made one with a working suspentoin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dis is gonna b sik Johnny...i know da suspension work will put it on point too bro'. cant wait to c more... :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 7 2011, 09:27 PM~20287637
> *dis is gonna b sik Johnny...i know da suspension work will put it on point too bro'. cant wait to c more... :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks D!


----------



## machio




----------



## TINGOS

DANG JOHNNY YOU'S A MAD MAN.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 7 2011, 08:12 PM~20286309
> *been messing with the body a lil but its coming along still got sum modafying to do ima put a working suspention on this LAS VEGAS replica think that woul put it on point no ones ever made one with a working suspentoin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can see it's starting to take shape man.. looking good. Nice work on the trunk & porthole windows :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks fam tingo,machio,dig,ofdatx preciate the love ima try an put it down for L.U.G.K on this one!


----------



## MAZDAT

> been messing with the body a lil but its coming along still got sum modafying to do ima put a working suspention on this LAS VEGAS replica think that woul put it on point no ones ever made one with a working suspentoin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get down Pina!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to open it up too Pina?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> been messing with the body a lil but its coming along still got sum modafying to do ima put a working suspention on this LAS VEGAS replica think that woul put it on point no ones ever made one with a working suspentoin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get down Pina!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you going to open it up too Pina?
> 
> 
> 
> wuz up maz!:wave: yea ima open it up also homie just been messing with the body work ima put a working suspention on it also!
Click to expand...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 8 2011, 07:34 AM~20290433
> *wuz up maz!:wave: yea ima open it up also homie just been messing with the body work ima put a working suspention on it also!
> *


Big props Pina!!!! I have my eye on this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 7 2011, 06:12 PM~20286309
> *been messing with the body a lil but its coming along still got sum modafying to do ima put a working suspention on this LAS VEGAS replica think that woul put it on point no ones ever made one with a working suspentoin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet shit bro i got my eyes on this :wow: ...if u dont mind me asking but what year eldo is that


----------



## pina's LRM replica

check out what my big bro dugg out of his closet my old WIKED replica i built this 11 years ago around 1999 my boy frost had got down on it back then damn this a blast from the past! :wow:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 9 2011, 10:04 AM~20297109
> *check out what my big bro dugg out of his closet my old WIKED replica i built this 11 years ago around 1999 my boy frost had got down on it back then damn this a blast from the past! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 9 2011, 11:15 AM~20297161
> *badass
> *


x2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 8 2011, 09:11 AM~20290735
> *sweet shit bro i got my eyes on this :wow: ...if u dont mind me asking but what year eldo is that
> *


thanks homie yea thats a 72 el dog!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks dig an ofdatx! yea thats one of my old builds!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow:


----------



## DTownRepresenta

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 9 2011, 09:04 AM~20297109
> *check out what my big bro dugg out of his closet my old WIKED replica i built this 11 years ago around 1999 my boy frost had got down on it back then damn this a blast from the past! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mannnnn bro I liked that 1 outa all of ur models bac then that bitch wuz clean the pics look machine bro !! mannn the new 1 gona b even better bro u upgraded on ur skiils bg tme i kno u gona get down wit da wicked :thumbsup: :drama: uffin: uffin:


----------



## DTownRepresenta

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 7 2011, 07:12 PM~20286309
> *been messing with the body a lil but its coming along still got sum modafying to do ima put a working suspention on this LAS VEGAS replica think that woul put it on point no ones ever made one with a working suspentoin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea you gona bust out on them wit this 1 bro with this replica in your builds hell yea ur the REPLICA KING NO DOUT BOUT IT!! :worship:  n who ever dnt agree with it then dey can get a :fuq: :fuq: :biggrin:


----------



## DTownRepresenta

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 01:33 PM~20274745
> *gonna have everythang gold plated on this one to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn tight bro :thumbsup: ur thread ta machine bro top notch work on here!! its gona b even better wen u finesh all the models u workn on!! uffin:


----------



## MC562

Nice work homie :0


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 9 2011, 11:04 AM~20297109
> *check out what my big bro dugg out of his closet my old WIKED replica i built this 11 years ago around 1999 my boy frost had got down on it back then damn this a blast from the past! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


off da hook Johnny bro'... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks homies for all the good words preciate it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

my 'ORGULLO MEXICANO' replica gettin it ready for paint jost got to tape up the patterns!


----------



## LoLife4Life

sweet stuff! uffin:


----------



## machio

Its Going Down Up In Here..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 10 2011, 08:31 PM~20305792
> *my 'ORGULLO MEXICANO' replica gettin it ready for paint jost got to tape up the patterns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's gonna be another killa ride bro !


----------



## jevries

That's dedication right there.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 11 2011, 04:25 AM~20309107
> *That's gonna be another killa ride bro !
> *


thanks trend i know i got a lot of projects on the table but dats me i like to mess with all my projects a lil at a time i think im gonna knock out all my replica paint jobs out the way first then ima knock them out one at a time! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 11 2011, 07:25 AM~20309577
> *That's dedication right there.
> *


thanks J!  :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by DTownRepresenta_@Apr 9 2011, 03:22 PM~20298866
> *hell yea you gona bust out on them wit this 1 bro with this replica in your builds hell yea ur the REPLICA KING NO DOUT BOUT IT!!  :worship:   n who ever dnt agree with it then dey can get a :fuq:  :fuq:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro means alot!


----------



## kykustoms

damn that monte is lookin badass nice fab work cant wait to see some paint on it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 11 2011, 07:33 AM~20309627
> *damn that monte is lookin badass nice fab work cant wait to see some paint on it
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 10 2011, 08:31 PM~20305792
> *my 'ORGULLO MEXICANO' replica gettin it ready for paint jost got to tape up the patterns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!! ay Johnny dis is off da hook bro'...cant wait to c more of dis one. :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 11 2011, 05:46 PM~20313569
> *DAMN!!! ay Johnny dis is off da hook bro'...cant wait to c more of dis one.  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks D ima try an get down on it ima put a working suspention on it also bro!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 11 2011, 07:52 PM~20313619
> *thanks D ima try an get down on it ima put a working suspention on it also bro!
> *


workin suspension changed it up for L.U.G.K. huh... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 10 2011, 08:31 PM~20305792
> *my 'ORGULLO MEXICANO' replica gettin it ready for paint jost got to tape up the patterns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: El REPLICA KING :worship:
LOOKING GOOD BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE WITH PATTERNS ON IT. :wow: :thumbsup: GOTTA GET BETTER 
SO I CAN START BUILDING AGAIN NEED TO CATCH UP TO THE BIG KINGS. uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 10 2011, 07:31 PM~20305792
> *my 'ORGULLO MEXICANO' replica gettin it ready for paint jost got to tape up the patterns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH JOHNNY,BADASS WORK KINFOLK.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 11 2011, 08:06 PM~20314871
> *:worship: El REPLICA KING :worship:
> LOOKING GOOD BRO CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE WITH PATTERNS ON IT. :wow: :thumbsup:  GOTTA GET BETTER
> SO I CAN START BUILDING AGAIN NEED TO CATCH UP TO THE BIG KINGS. uffin:
> *


lol thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 15 2011, 12:51 PM~20346568
> *HELL YEAH JOHNNY,BADASS WORK KINFOLK.
> *


thanks way ima put a working suspention on the orgullo mexicano an the frame will lift off the body!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 15 2011, 01:58 PM~20346608
> *thanks way ima put a working suspention on the orgullo mexicano an the frame will lift off the body!
> *


oh chit,break yoself *****


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 15 2011, 01:34 PM~20346830
> *oh chit,break yoself *****
> *


 lol youza fool :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

Ah man some heavy flakin' up in here! Throwing down Johnny!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 11 2011, 06:08 PM~20313758
> *workin suspension changed it up for L.U.G.K. huh... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sho did homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :420:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:wow: :wow: GREAT WORK A WHERE CAN I GET A CUTLESS MODEL


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 16 2011, 03:07 PM~20353423
> *:wow:  :wow: GREAT WORK A WHERE CAN I GET A CUTLESS MODEL
> *


thanks homie i bought it like a year ago from some dude here on lay it low just ask some of the homies here im sure some one will sell you one bro!


----------



## TINGOS

WHAT IT DO JEFE?A WEY I STOP BEING LAZY & AM BACK ON IT WEY.

L.U.G.K. IN THIS BITCH.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 15 2011, 01:58 PM~20346608
> *thanks way ima put a working suspention on the orgullo mexicano an the frame will lift off the body!
> *


that frame lift off the body is gonna be crazy dude.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 20 2011, 07:57 AM~20380006
> *WHAT IT DO JEFE?A WEY I STOP BEING LAZY & AM BACK ON IT WEY.
> 
> L.U.G.K. IN THIS BITCH.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 20 2011, 08:00 AM~20380035
> *that frame lift off the body is gonna be crazy dude.
> *


x2!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

here gos a lil progress on my CASANOVA replica was working on the ground effects not done yet still needs a lil more sanding but think there gonna come out pretty good tryn to get it ready for paint!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 20 2011, 11:25 PM~20386063
> *here gos a lil progress on my CASANOVA replica was working on the ground effects not done yet still needs a lil more sanding but think there gonna come out pretty good tryn to get it ready for paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mero-mero Johnny at work...Casanova is lookin off da hook!!! :wow: :worship: Replica KING :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 21 2011, 12:55 AM~20387118
> *mero-mero Johnny at work...Casanova is lookin off da hook!!! :wow:  :worship: Replica KING :worship:
> *


thanks D means alot homie!


----------



## machio

Casanova lookin clean Cuz,goto ste it up with this one...


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 20 2011, 10:25 PM~20386063
> *here gos a lil progress on my CASANOVA replica was working on the ground effects not done yet still needs a lil more sanding but think there gonna come out pretty good tryn to get it ready for paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW I REALLY CANT WAIT FOR THE TORREZ IMPIRE SHOW IN AUG NOW. :machinegun: :guns: 

R.I.P. FOR THE COMPETITION THAT DAY :angel:


----------



## 65rivi

It's gonna be crazy....


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 20 2011, 11:25 PM~20386063
> *here gos a lil progress on my CASANOVA replica was working on the ground effects not done yet still needs a lil more sanding but think there gonna come out pretty good tryn to get it ready for paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: dam thats some mad skills on that CASANOVA replica good job PINA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  

:worship: :worship: REPLICA KING :worship: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange

still can't believe you are tackling this one. that shit looks way too fucking hard. all the graphics, & that hood? swinging for the fences with this one homie!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks for all the love fam i know yall prob thinkin damn he building to many at once!! but thats how i am i like to fuck with all my replicas lil by lil tryn to finish them all was thinkin ima get all my paint jobs done then ill just knock them out 1 by 1!


----------



## 65rivi

Your new badge... floss it proudly bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20399394
> *Your new badge... floss it proudly bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


te avientaste rivi that looks bad ass bro! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

heres a few progress pica on my LAS VEGAS replica its been a lil work shaping t but i think its pretty close will look much better when painted im tryng to get it ready to paint my boy frost gonna help me with it soon as i finish cutting the hood an trunk gonna try and knock this one out!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 23 2011, 02:17 PM~20402998
> *heres a few progress pica on my LAS VEGAS replica its been a lil work shaping t but i think its pretty close will look much better when painted im tryng to get it ready to paint my boy frost gonna help me with it soon as i finish cutting the hood an trunk gonna try and knock this one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: u one bad dude mero-mero :wow: Las Vegas is off da hook wey...
:worship: el rey :worship: Johnny :worship:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 23 2011, 01:17 PM~20402998
> *heres a few progress pica on my LAS VEGAS replica its been a lil work shaping t but i think its pretty close will look much better when painted im tryng to get it ready to paint my boy frost gonna help me with it soon as i finish cutting the hood an trunk gonna try and knock this one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NOMBRE,CHINGON WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

YOU GET DOWN HOMIE ANY THIN NEW ON THE LAS VEGAS REPLICA AND HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks D an tingo preciate it homies!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Apr 24 2011, 04:06 PM~20410070
> *YOU GET DOWN HOMIE ANY THIN NEW ON THE LAS VEGAS REPLICA AND HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie ima try an get the LAS VEGAS painted this week hopefully gonna try an knock it out ass soon as i can!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 25 2011, 11:47 AM~20415222
> *thanks homie ima try an get the LAS VEGAS painted this week hopefully gonna try an knock it out ass soon as i can!
> *


no shit, already?? :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 23 2011, 12:17 PM~20402998
> *heres a few progress pica on my LAS VEGAS replica its been a lil work shaping t but i think its pretty close will look much better when painted im tryng to get it ready to paint my boy frost gonna help me with it soon as i finish cutting the hood an trunk gonna try and knock this one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damm.... :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

THE CUTTY IS SICK LOOKING!


----------



## machio

Lincoln on point..


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 23 2011, 02:17 PM~20402998
> *heres a few progress pica on my LAS VEGAS replica its been a lil work shaping t but i think its pretty close will look much better when painted im tryng to get it ready to paint my boy frost gonna help me with it soon as i finish cutting the hood an trunk gonna try and knock this one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ill be watching this one for sure!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Lincoln is Killa bro !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks fam for the good words hydrohype,machio,sinicle,tingo,ofdatx,D,rivi


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 05:25 AM~20421595
> *:0  ill be watching this one for sure!
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 26 2011, 05:48 AM~20421647
> *That Lincoln is Killa bro !
> *


thanks for the good words trend!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2011, 06:58 AM~20421940
> *:wow: :wow: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie means alot!!


----------



## 65rivi

Funny story about this build... so the 1:1 car is still floating around somewhere, it's been sold to several people and just passed around... so I know the guy who painted it, and I was at his shop checking on my 78 Monte model that he's painting for me...we're talking and I show him pics of this one that Pina is building.... and he is really digging it, so he's looking at the pictures I have on my phone and he asked me,.." do you know if they are going to add the other colors in the patterns?" I told him that I don't remember it having other colors, and he goes on to tell me that it had orange and maroon patterns as well... then he tells me to follow him... so we go back to the garage and he's like look check this out.... and we're standing in front of a table with all kinds of crap on it, old coffee cups, painting supplies, trash etc.... he starts to clear some of it off, and peels back some tape and paper... it's the actual hood from "WICKED"! He tells me the last owner asked him to fix some scratches and stuff, but when that guy sold the car, he sold it with another hood, and let him keep this one... it''s been sitting in his shop for years, being used as a trash table,LOL. Here it is when he showed it to me....










So after talking to him, I convince him to sell me the hood as an art piece for me to hang on my "man cave" at home.... I'm picking it up later this week once he resprays some minor details, and reclears, and adds some hanging hooks in the back... here it is after we cleared it off and wet it to get a better look at the flake....


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 07:51 AM~20422189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story about this build... so the 1:1 car is still floating around somewhere, it's been sold to several people and just passed around... so I know the guy who painted it, and I was at his shop checking on my 78 Monte model that he's painting for me...we're talking and I show him pics of this one that Pina is building.... and he is really digging it, so he's looking at the pictures I have on my phone and he asked me,.." do you know if they are going to add the other colors in the patterns?" I told him that I don't remember it having other colors, and he goes on tot tell me that it had orange and maroon patterns as well... then he tells me to follow him... so we go back to the garage and he's like look check this out.... and we're standing in front of a table with all kinds of crap on it, old coffee cups, painting supplies, trash  etc.... he starts to clear some of it off, and peels back some tape and paper... it's the actual hood from "WICKED"! He tells me the last owner asked him to fix some scratches and stuff, but when that guy sold it he sold it with another hood, and let him keep it... it''s been sitting in his shop for years, being used as a trash table,LOL. Here it is when he showed it to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after talking to him, I convince him to sell me the hood as an art piece for me to hang on my "man cave" at home.... I'm picking it up later this week once he resprays some minor details, and reclears, and adds some hanging hooks in the back... here it is after we cleared it off and wet it to get a better look at the flake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Will get with pina on dat,i will lay out the extra colors ,no problem..


----------



## dig_derange

wow Raul, that's helladope. That'll be a great piece for the man cave!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 08:51 AM~20422189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story about this build... so the 1:1 car is still floating around somewhere, it's been sold to several people and just passed around... so I know the guy who painted it, and I was at his shop checking on my 78 Monte model that he's painting for me...we're talking and I show him pics of this one that Pina is building.... and he is really digging it, so he's looking at the pictures I have on my phone and he asked me,.." do you know if they are going to add the other colors in the patterns?" I told him that I don't remember it having other colors, and he goes on to tell me that it had orange and maroon patterns as well... then he tells me to follow him... so we go back to the garage and he's like look check this out.... and we're standing in front of a table with all kinds of crap on it, old coffee cups, painting supplies, trash  etc.... he starts to clear some of it off, and peels back some tape and paper... it's the actual hood from "WICKED"! He tells me the last owner asked him to fix some scratches and stuff, but when that guy sold the car, he sold it with another hood, and let him keep this one... it''s been sitting in his shop for years, being used as a trash table,LOL. Here it is when he showed it to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after talking to him, I convince him to sell me the hood as an art piece for me to hang on my "man cave" at home.... I'm picking it up later this week once he resprays some minor details, and reclears, and adds some hanging hooks in the back... here it is after we cleared it off and wet it to get a better look at the flake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WORD RAUL,ITS COOL TO COME UP ON THAT HOOD.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

check it out homies just finishe cutting open my LAS VEGAS replica and hindged it up just got to do the door jams and its ready for paint cant wait!!!! hno: :biggrin:


----------



## machio

That's What I'm talkin About..Strait Flush..!!


----------



## 65rivi

Looks FILOSO bro!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 26 2011, 12:32 PM~20423446
> *check it out homies just finishe cutting open my LAS VEGAS replica and hindged it up just got to do the door jams and its ready for paint cant wait!!!! hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good thing you went to that show,si no.you wouldnt of found the model for this replica wey.badass wey.get down with it.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 26 2011, 12:55 PM~20423560
> *good thing you went to that show,si no.you wouldnt of found the model for this replica wey.badass wey.get down with it.
> *


right?! it was kinda funny how you just grabbed that shit out of some random box & was like.. "gonna make this into Las Vegas" you had the vision  

but, yeah I'm excited about this one!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks for the love machio,raul,tingo,dig means alot fam goona try an make L.U.G.K proud with this one!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

yup you right bout that dig i just saw it an new that was it!!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 08:51 AM~20422189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story about this build... so the 1:1 car is still floating around somewhere, it's been sold to several people and just passed around... so I know the guy who painted it, and I was at his shop checking on my 78 Monte model that he's painting for me...we're talking and I show him pics of this one that Pina is building.... and he is really digging it, so he's looking at the pictures I have on my phone and he asked me,.." do you know if they are going to add the other colors in the patterns?" I told him that I don't remember it having other colors, and he goes on to tell me that it had orange and maroon patterns as well... then he tells me to follow him... so we go back to the garage and he's like look check this out.... and we're standing in front of a table with all kinds of crap on it, old coffee cups, painting supplies, trash  etc.... he starts to clear some of it off, and peels back some tape and paper... it's the actual hood from "WICKED"! He tells me the last owner asked him to fix some scratches and stuff, but when that guy sold the car, he sold it with another hood, and let him keep this one... it''s been sitting in his shop for years, being used as a trash table,LOL. Here it is when he showed it to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after talking to him, I convince him to sell me the hood as an art piece for me to hang on my "man cave" at home.... I'm picking it up later this week once he resprays some minor details, and reclears, and adds some hanging hooks in the back... here it is after we cleared it off and wet it to get a better look at the flake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was thinking... if you finish in time for the Torres Empire Show... we can use my hood as a table for some of the cars... with Wicked right in the middle.


----------



## OFDatTX

:wow: :0 that looks gangsta bro U doing a great job :wow: :thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: EL REPLICA KING :worship: :worship:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 26 2011, 01:32 PM~20423446
> *check it out homies just finishe cutting open my LAS VEGAS replica and hindged it up just got to do the door jams and its ready for paint cant wait!!!! hno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin really good Johnny bro'...Las Vegas is comin along really nice. :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus

good shit!!!! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 26 2011, 01:49 PM~20424351
> *I was thinking... if you finish in time for the Torres Empire Show... we can use my hood as a table for some of the cars... with Wicked right in the middle.
> *


simone that would be bad ass!! :wow: :yes: :run: :boink:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 26 2011, 02:02 PM~20424450
> *:wow:  :0 that looks gangsta bro U doing a great job :wow: :thumbsup:
> :worship: :worship: EL REPLICA KING :worship: :worship:
> *


thanks homie means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Apr 26 2011, 03:25 PM~20425043
> *lookin really good Johnny bro'...Las Vegas is comin along really nice. :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks D just tryng to hang with the big dogs here on lil feel me!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 03:48 PM~20425215
> *good shit!!!! :wow:
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 26 2011, 10:02 PM~20427405
> *thanks D just tryng to hang with the big dogs here on lil feel me!
> *


 :biggrin: between my skillz an urs Johnny bro'...i feel like im da one tryin to hang wit da big dawgs. :biggrin: :inout:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

just got my 'CARCACHA' gold plated parts back from chrome tech now i can put it together! :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 8 2011, 01:33 PM~20507890
> *just got my 'CARCACHA' gold plated parts back from chrome tech now i can put it together! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cant wait to see it done homie its going down k no.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 8 2011, 01:33 PM~20507890
> *just got my 'CARCACHA' gold plated parts back from chrome tech now i can put it together! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: oh damn...its goin down now :wow: :wow: mero-mero gonna get stupid wit it. :run: :run: 

cant wait to c it el rey :worship: Johnny :worship:


----------



## Models IV Life

OH SHIT YOU GOLD PLATED YOUR PHOTOETCH SPOKES? NICE! DIDNT THINK THEY COULD DO THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## machio

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 9 2011, 01:30 AM~20512441
> *OH SHIT YOU GOLD PLATED YOUR PHOTOETCH SPOKES? NICE! DIDNT THINK THEY COULD DO THAT. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 8 2011, 11:33 AM~20507890
> *just got my 'CARCACHA' gold plated parts back from chrome tech now i can put it together! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 8 2011, 11:33 AM~20507890
> *just got my 'CARCACHA' gold plated parts back from chrome tech now i can put it together! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice!
there gold isnt that dark huh? or its the picture? ive always wanted to try there gold plating but i heard its light.. any p.e (photoetched) i can gold plate.. i WISH i could gold plate MODEL chrome plated parts. ive tried a whole mess of times but i think, they are all chrome paint and not plating


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 8 2011, 12:59 PM~20508335
> *hno:  hno: :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> cant wait to see it done homie its going down k no.
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 8 2011, 06:15 PM~20509885
> *:wow:  :wow: oh damn...its goin down now :wow:  :wow: mero-mero gonna get stupid wit it. :run:  :run:
> 
> cant wait to c it el rey :worship: Johnny :worship:
> *


thanks D means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2011, 11:07 AM~20514439
> *looks nice!
> there gold isnt that dark huh? or its the picture? ive always wanted to try there gold plating but i heard its light.. any p.e (photoetched) i can gold plate.. i WISH i could gold plate MODEL chrome plated parts. ive tried a whole mess of times but i think, they are all chrome paint and not plating
> *


yea i had the parts under a bright light but looks pretty clean yea it is more like that yellow gold!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks fam for tha good words hydro,sinicle,machio


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2011, 11:07 AM~20514439
> *looks nice!
> there gold isnt that dark huh? or its the picture? ive always wanted to try there gold plating but i heard its light.. any p.e (photoetched) i can gold plate.. i WISH i could gold plate MODEL chrome plated parts. ive tried a whole mess of times but i think, they are all chrome paint and not plating
> *


 check with Eso. he has some way formula that allow's him to gold plate pretty good 
on chrome parts..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

been putting the undercarige together still got to put the decals an clear the body just put the bumper an lights to check out what its gonna look like but its coming along gold looks on point!!  :420:


----------



## sinicle

just flat out incredible work


----------



## machio

La Carcacha,Lookin Spiffy.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

damm that chrome makes it look good :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

bitch is bad


----------



## tru_pimp

gawd damn homie, good shit


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 10 2011, 12:01 PM~20522857
> *been putting the undercarige together still got to put the decals an clear the body just put the bumper an lights to check out what its gonna look like but its coming along gold looks on point!!   :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful!! :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looking good bro keep up the good work


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 10 2011, 10:48 AM~20522439
> *check with Eso. he has some way formula that allow's him to gold plate pretty good
> on chrome parts..
> *


eso has a good one he uses and i have also used the poor man plating as well!!if done right it looks good! i think eso's was a sraight yellow clear?! the one i used was a mix of tamiya clear orange and yellow from LRB waaaaay back in the day! for the mix.....you gotta get it "just right" but the one eso used was pretty good! just a yellow over chrome i think?! :happysad:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 10 2011, 03:33 PM~20524182
> *damm that chrome makes it look good :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie its gold plated!  :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 10 2011, 05:09 PM~20524736
> *bitch is bad
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@May 10 2011, 07:32 PM~20525782
> *gawd damn homie, good shit
> *


preciate it bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 10 2011, 07:32 PM~20525786
> *beautiful!! :wow:
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 10 2011, 08:13 PM~20526150
> *eso has a good one he uses and i have also used the poor man plating as well!!if done right it looks good! i think eso's was a sraight yellow clear?! the one i used was a mix of tamiya clear orange and yellow from LRB waaaaay back in the day! for the mix.....you gotta get it "just right" but the one eso used was pretty good! just a yellow over chrome i think?! :happysad:
> *


you know it wasnt to bad it ran me 110$ total for the gold plat job with chrome tech took me bout 7 weeks to get them back but they look pretty clean in person!


----------



## OFDatTX

Oh is the pics that makes it look like chrome?? Or is it just bright gold


----------



## dfwr83

el rey :worship: Johnny :worship: build lookin really good bro'... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

pina's - LRM replica, May 10 2011

















:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Beautiful !


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 11 2011, 06:33 AM~20528292
> *pina's - LRM replica, May 10 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Beautiful !
> *


yo Johnny can't wait for show time wey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

preciate it D an trend means alot homies say tingo you aint lieing wanna try an get the WIKEDand WILD THING 2000 parts gold plated also hopefully pretty soon!


----------



## 65rivi

Saw La Carcacha in person yesterday, it looks a lot nicer in person, and the gold... well let's just say that Pina's phone ain't doing the gold any justice! The car looks great! Sorry I had to leave so fast fellas, but I had a sick wife waiting for me in the car...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 08:12 AM~20528624
> *yo Johnny can't wait for show time wey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2! that's a show stealer right there man.


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 12 2011, 03:55 PM~20538900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAMN :wow: :wow: goin big wit dis one ay Johnny... :worship: el rey of replicas :worship:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 12 2011, 02:55 PM~20538900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NO MANCHES WEY,CLEAN WEY


----------



## pina's LRM replica

preciate the good words fam means alot just trying to put it down for L.U.G.K feel me say rivi you aint lieing those pics you took look way better than mine looks bad ass :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 12 2011, 03:55 PM~20538900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love tha bomb homie. :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 12 2011, 05:41 PM~20540451
> *I love tha bomb homie. :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks tx just tring to make L.U.G.K proud homie! :yes: :420: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## machio




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@May 12 2011, 03:55 PM~20538900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




This is lookin badass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 12 2011, 07:52 PM~20540531
> *thanks tx just tring to make L.U.G.K proud homie!  :yes:  :420:  :420:    :biggrin:
> *


i think we all know dat u dont even have to try makin us proud...cant say for da rest of da guys. but im proud ur our club president... :worship: el rey de replica :worship: Johnny :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 12 2011, 06:03 PM~20540621
> *This is lookin badass!!!!!!!!!
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@May 12 2011, 09:07 PM~20542208
> *i think we all know dat u dont even have to try makin us proud...cant say for da rest of da guys. but im proud ur our club president... :worship: el rey de replica :worship: Johnny :worship:
> *


lol :biggrin: thanks D means alot bro :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 10 2011, 12:01 PM~20522857
> *been putting the undercarige together still got to put the decals an clear the body just put the bumper an lights to check out what its gonna look like but its coming along gold looks on point!!   :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how many ways can a person say? wooooee shit... that mo fo is bad ass!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Apr 6 2011, 03:33 PM~20274745
> *gonna have everythang gold plated on this one to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT STOP LOOKING AT THIS MONTE HOMIE LOOKS BAD ASS :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:

SAY HIT ME UP BRO LAST NITE MY PHONE DIED WHEN I WAS TALKING TO U  :banghead: :banghead: 

I TRIED CALLING U TODAY BUT U DINT ANSWER.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 21 2011, 04:42 PM~20600577
> *CANT STOP LOOKING AT THIS MONTE HOMIE LOOKS BAD ASS  :wow:  :wow:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> SAY HIT ME UP BRO LAST NITE MY PHONE DIED WHEN I WAS TALKING TO U   :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> I TRIED CALLING U TODAY BUT U DINT ANSWER.
> *


wuz up homie yea my bad bro was in the middle of sum when calld ment to hit you back up but forgot bro just wanted to halla at you for a lil bit ima hit you up later homie! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@May 22 2011, 01:47 PM~20604121
> *wuz up homie yea my bad bro was in the middle of sum when calld ment to hit you back up but forgot bro just wanted to halla at you for a lil bit ima hit you up later homie! :biggrin:
> *


aight cool yeah homie..


----------



## Hydrohype

I figured I would hit up everybody with roll call for pictures..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 22 2011, 01:23 PM~20604478
> *I figured I would hit up everybody with roll call for pictures..
> 
> *


what kind of pics you mean homie? :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

*it aint easy*





 this legal bs got me feeling like my boy pac says in this video goin to see my parole officer this friday if i dont go on my lil vacation this week it will be next week when i go to court hold it down fam


----------



## Hydrohype

pina's LRM replica said:


> this legal bs got me feeling like my boy pac says in this video goin to see my parole officer this friday if i dont go on my lil vacation this week it will be next week when i go to court hold it down fam


you keep your head up! and do what you got to do.. sometimes the most stressful part of a storm? is the waiting.
lets just see what happens, until then, you must take comfort in knowing that you are strong enough to handle 
what ever it is they dish out! WE GOT YOU ON THIS END! L.U.G.K. is going to hit its first Cali show this Sunday...


----------



## TINGOS

*Yup*



hydrohype said:


> you keep your head up! And do what you got to do.. Sometimes the most stressful part of a storm? Is the waiting.
> Lets just see what happens, until then, you must take comfort in knowing that you are strong enough to handle
> what ever it is they dish out! We got you on this end! L.u.g.k. Is going to hit its first cali show this sunday...


yup well said hydro.see what happens johnny.


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> yup well said hydro.see what happens johnny.


x2 keep you heap up bro everything going to be alrite no matter wat homie always stay postive..


----------



## dig_derange

"If you can make it through the night, there's a brighter day." 
— Tupac Shakur


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks fam for the love an good word yea i guess well just see what happens ill be back in no time i aint worried bout this lil time its just that shit be a waist of time in there feel me fuck it just a lil vacation huh!!:420::420:uffin::inout:


----------



## 65rivi

pina's LRM replica said:


> thanks fam for the love an good word yea i guess well just see what happens ill be back in no time i aint worried bout this lil time its just that shit be a waist of time in there feel me fuck it just a lil vacation huh!!:420::420:uffin::inout:


Do your thang homie... can i stop by tomorrow to pick up my Monte... you gonna be home around 1:30?.... text me


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> thanks fam for the love an good word yea i guess well just see what happens ill be back in no time i aint worried bout this lil time its just that shit be a waist of time in there feel me fuck it just a lil vacation huh!!:420::420:uffin::inout:


Don't forget to call me wey before u take off bro.


----------



## dfwr83

ay Johnny bro'...L.U.G.K. will hold it down for u wey. we'll hold it down for ya...all hail :worship: el rey :worship: Johnny :worship:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks D for the good words homie means alot an TX ima hit you up later today homie thanks for tha support fam means lot i know yall gonna hold it down well see what happens tomorrow!!


----------



## TINGOS

DONT SWEAT IT WEY,EVERYTHING GONN BE ALRIGHT.


----------



## TINGOS

YO TAZ WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THE NEXT MEETING?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> YO TAZ WANT TO KNOW ABOUT THE NEXT MEETING?


how bout next weekend way i might go to court next week shit im makin them hoes wait fuck it i already got a warrent feel me shit next week is cool if the homies down!!


----------



## TINGOS

*JUP*



pina's LRM replica said:


> how bout next weekend way i might go to court next week shit im makin them hoes wait fuck it i already got a warrent feel me shit next week is cool if the homies down!!


YES SIR,LET ME HIT HIM UP WEY.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

been fuckin with the CARCACHA today havent had to much time to build dealin with other issues but had talkt to tingo bout how i didnt like how my CARCACHA replica would sit up to high when i would put the under carige on so i been trying to figure out how to make that bitch slam like the real one so i cut into the bottom pice a lil so the frame kinda slides in a lil wich made it slam to tha floor now its on point now it looks like the real one in the pics tryn to get it as close i can!:nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

damn i dont know why this shit posted my pics so fuckin small cant figure this shit out!!!


----------



## TINGOS

STILL LOOKS BADASS IN A SMALL PIC WEY.THAT HOLE IS BADASS WEY SLAMMED LIKE THAT.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> STILL LOOKS BADASS IN A SMALL PIC WEY.THAT HOLE IS BADASS WEY SLAMMED LIKE THAT.


thanks tingo yea now i like it better slamd to tha floor gotta get my decals on an clear it so i can knock it out hopfully soon! but still cant fuckin figure out how to post pics dont know how to fuck with that bs!


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> thanks tingo yea now i like it better slamd to tha floor gotta get my decals on an clear it so i can knock it out hopfully soon! but still cant fuckin figure out how to post pics dont know how to fuck with that bs!


CHECK THE PIC SIZE ON THE SETTINGS ON YOUR PHONE.THATS WHAT HAPPEN TO ME WEY.


----------



## OFDatTX

looks gangsta slammed to the floor ! :wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thx tx an tingo preciiate the good words wish the damn pics would come out right still havent got the hang of this new change here on lil!


----------



## hocknberry

pina, keep yah head up bro...for what ever happens! your boys will rep for you no dought!! and the bomb is lookin wicked!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hocknberry said:


> pina, keep yah head up bro...for what ever happens! your boys will rep for you no dought!! and the bomb is lookin wicked!!


thanks homie preciate the good words an thx for the props on CARCACHA tryn to get as close as i can really like how it looks slamd cant wait to see this one done just need the decals an clear it then i can start putting it together but i think its coming along pretty good bro:420::420:


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> thanks homie preciate the good words an thx for the props on CARCACHA tryn to get as close as i can really like how it looks slamd cant wait to see this one done just need the decals an clear it then i can start putting it together but i think its coming along pretty good bro:420::420:


 "pretty good"?!? :twak: That shit's outta control!!!! you ain't called the "replica king" for nothing!:worship:


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> been fuckin with the CARCACHA today havent had to much time to build dealin with other issues but had talkt to tingo bout how i didnt like how my CARCACHA replica would sit up to high when i would put the under carige on so i been trying to figure out how to make that bitch slam like the real one so i cut into the bottom pice a lil so the frame kinda slides in a lil wich made it slam to tha floor now its on point now it looks like the real one in the pics tryn to get it as close i can!:nicoderm::420:uffin:
> View attachment 327073
> 
> View attachment 327074


wat up mero-mero...Carcacha is off da hook!!! looks way better slammed like dat...bad ass Johnny. :worship:el rey:worshipina:worship:


----------



## TINGOS

sinicle said:


> "pretty good"?!? :twak: That shit's outta control!!!! you ain't called the "replica king" for nothing!:worship:


x1,000,000.00


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Pina, Im loving that bomb bro! Is that the 48 galaxie kit?


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> thanks homie preciate the good words an thx for the props on CARCACHA tryn to get as close as i can really like how it looks slamd cant wait to see this one done just need the decals an clear it then i can start putting it together but i think its coming along pretty good bro:420::420:


 
HELL YEAH, shit is DOPE


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks alot fam tingo,sin,D,dig,ofdatx on the good words means alot gonna try an finish this one hopefully if i get a chance!:x::420::420::biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Scur-rape-init said:


> Pina, Im loving that bomb bro! Is that the 48 galaxie kit?


thanks homie yea it is that kit bro:420:


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> thanks alot fam tingo,sin,D,dig,ofdatx on the good words means alot gonna try an finish this one hopefully if i get a chance!:x::420::420::biggrin:


FINISH THAT ONE & THE T-BIRD WEY FOR THE AUG. SHOW.I'LL HAVE GOLD RUSH DONE TOO


----------



## dig_derange

TINGOS said:


> FINISH THAT ONE & THE T-BIRD WEY FOR THE AUG. SHOW.I'LL HAVE GOLD RUSH DONE TOO


shit, that's right around the corner


----------



## machio

Wutz Good..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> Wutz Good..


chillin on it cuz hit me up lets put sum in da wind later way!!:420::420::420:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS




----------



## OFDatTX

:wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:uffin::


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


>


 wuz good tex been doin a lil sum to da lac still got to sand it down real good once its done the speakers an tvs will fit in place alot better!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good tex been doin a lil sum to da lac still got to sand it down real good once its done the speakers an tvs will fit in place alot better!:thumbsup:


 Not much homie. Yeah I see bro it's coming along real nice bro can't wait to see it finish up.


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


>


DAMN!!! mero-mero bak on da bench...lac comin out clean Johnny. like everything ur plannin to put n it...cant wait to c more.


----------



## dig_derange

wutup homie, damn man those are fresh!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks for the good words fam not finshd with tha lac yet still got lots to do i have alot if ideas for it its gonna look real good when its done gotta start that working suspention an working convertable top!uffin:


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> thanks for the good words fam not finshd with tha lac yet still got lots to do i have alot if ideas for it its gonna look real good when its done gotta start that working suspention an working convertable top!uffin:


workin suspension an vert top...u gonna go all out on dis one ay mero-mero. its gonna b off da hook Johnny...cant wait to c da progress.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> workin suspension an vert top...u gonna go all out on dis one ay mero-mero. its gonna b off da hook Johnny...cant wait to c da progress.


 wuz good D yea ima try homie just decided to send out all the parts for the lac to get gold plated ima even plate the whole convertibel top piec everythang on it think its gonna look real good!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah!


----------



## MAZDAT

Whats up Pina:wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

MAZDAT said:


> Whats up Pina:wave:


 wuz good maz :wave: hows the builds coming! say we gonna have to do another replica build off again soon last time i had got lockt up for a couple weeks didnt get a chance to finish but im game for another one if any of the homies are know what i mean?:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## sinicle

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good maz :wave: hows the builds coming! say we gonna have to do another replica build off again soon last time i had got lockt up for a couple weeks didnt get a chance to finish but im game for another one if any of the homies are know what i mean?:thumbsup:uffin:


 Replica build off? What's the rules and when does it start?


----------



## dig_derange

another buildoff sounds like a good reason for me to do up that euro Beretta I've been talking bout....or LA Woman??


----------



## MAZDAT

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good maz :wave: hows the builds coming! say we gonna have to do another replica build off again soon last time i had got lockt up for a couple weeks didnt get a chance to finish but im game for another one if any of the homies are know what i mean?:thumbsup:uffin:


Nothing much bro, just trying to build new stuff, a build off sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good D yea ima try homie just decided to send out all the parts for the lac to get gold plated ima even plate the whole convertibel top piec everythang on it think its gonna look real good!:thumbsup:uffin:


aint much happenin bro'...jus tryin to get dis '99 done. im gettin close...but not as close as i want it to b. i'll finish it eventually...jus gonna take a lil more time. 
dat sounds bad ass bro'...i jus saw a '64 all gold plated on youtube. dat mutha was off da hook...cant wait to c da lac all done up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good sin, dig an maz yea it woul be tight if we star another replica build off would be nice if a few more finished tho im down when ever!:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*ORGULLO MEXICANO-PAINTED BY MACHIO*


























DAMN JOHNNY,THIS MFO IS THE SHIZZY MY NIGGY.MACHIO WENT FULL RETARD ON THIS ONE.MASTER MIND AIR BRUSHER.:machinegun:


----------



## gseeds

TINGOS said:


> DAMN JOHNNY,THIS MFO IS THE SHIZZY MY NIGGY.MACHIO WENT FULL RETARD ON THIS ONE.MASTER MIND AIR BRUSHER.:machinegun:


 DAMN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKS GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

so...replica build off:dunno: I've never been in one, so I'm not keen on all the usual rules to a build off. I assume (hoping) the deadlines range from 2-6 months. if its for prize, then everybody who enters offers up a prize? start with a fresh kit, progress pics are needed? judged by........


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> DAMN JOHNNY,THIS MFO IS THE SHIZZY MY NIGGY.MACHIO WENT FULL RETARD ON THIS ONE.MASTER MIND AIR BRUSHER.:machinegun:


 much props to my homie machio for the paintjob!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> so...replica build off:dunno: I've never been in one, so I'm not keen on all the usual rules to a build off. I assume (hoping) the deadlines range from 2-6 months. if its for prize, then everybody who enters offers up a prize? start with a fresh kit, progress pics are needed? judged by........


 wuz up sin say start that replica build off thread if you want im game bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

TINGOS said:


> DAMN JOHNNY,THIS MFO IS THE SHIZZY MY NIGGY.MACHIO WENT FULL RETARD ON THIS ONE.MASTER MIND AIR BRUSHER.:machinegun:


DAMMMM THAT RIDE IS BAD ASS AM SPEECHLESS BRO ! ITS SICK HOMIE MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT GOT DOWN ON IT! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:uffin:uffin:


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz up sin say start that replica build off thread if you want im game bro!:thumbsup:


am down to !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> DAMMMM THAT RIDE IS BAD ASS AM SPEECHLESS BRO ! ITS SICK HOMIE MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT GOT DOWN ON IT! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:uffin:uffin:


 yea machio got down on the paint job i did all the body work and ima put it together an add all the detail myself:thumbsup: all my replicas ima do all the work my self except the paint jobs havent got my painting skills up there yet dont want people thinking i dont do my own work feel me bro so yea im doin all the work on my replicas except the paint jobs!uffin:


----------



## dig_derange

Damn, that paint job is fuckin' sick! Love that shit!


----------



## TINGOS

TIME TO GET STUPID WITH IT WEY,SHOW TIME.ONE MORE WEEK.


----------



## dfwr83

TINGOS said:


> DAMN JOHNNY,THIS MFO IS THE SHIZZY MY NIGGY.MACHIO WENT FULL RETARD ON THIS ONE.MASTER MIND AIR BRUSHER.:machinegun:


bad ass!!!:wow::loco::run::drama::nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


>



was up pina ? caddy looking good wey cant wait to see this one done :wow::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


>


AWEREADY JOHNNY.DOING IT UP WEY.CANDYLAC


----------



## sinicle

COMING TOGETHER HOMIE!


----------



## dig_derange

Trunk looks cool homie.


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Lac lookin good Johnny...cant wait to c it all come together wey.


----------



## COAST2COAST

TRUNK LOOKIN SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Caddy and it's trunk work is _*REAL*_ solid work homie !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thanks for the good words tingo,tx,sin,trend,coast means alot homies! just tryn to put in a lil work got a lot of ideas for the lac diggin how its coming together:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## TINGOS

YO JOHNNY.THE HEART IS READY.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> YO JOHNNY.THE HEART IS READY.


 cool preciate it way gonna finish LA CARCAHA for the replica build off!uffin:


----------



## 65rivi

This ride is looking crazy!


----------



## sinicle

the top on the caddy is crazy nice!!!!


----------



## sinicle

I'm bumpin all LUGK


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> I'm bumpin all LUGK


 wuz good sin wuz goin down charlie brown i know i havent been on lil much but its time to get back on it got a lil sum up my sleeve sum new


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:drama: glad to see you back wey !!!!!!!!


pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good sin wuz goin down charlie brown i know i havent been on lil much but its time to get back on it got a lil sum up my sleeve sum new


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good sin wuz goin down charlie brown i know i havent been on lil much but its time to get back on it got a lil sum up my sleeve sum new


wutup Johnny!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tight looking rides,lots of details in the trunk!The Orgullo replicas of the hook!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Trendsetta 68 said:


> :drama: glad to see you back wey !!!!!!!!


Wuz good trend preciate it homie good to be back ready to bust out sum new 2012 builds


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Tight looking rides,lots of details in the trunk!The Orgullo replicas of the hook!


Thanks homie preciate it will be finishing those to pretty soon


----------



## OFDatTX

was up mero mero! glad to see u back on LIL homie!


----------



## darkside customs

Good to see uback bro...... Now get to building homie. Always a pleasure to see your build thread!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> was up mero mero! glad to see u back on LIL homie!


wuz good TX feels good to be back on me an Machio been talking an he said he ready get back on it too


----------



## pina's LRM replica

darkside customs said:


> Good to see uback bro...... Now get to building homie. Always a pleasure to see your build thread!


Thanks homie means alot I'm ready to get back at it


----------



## chris g

wuz good homie where ya been jus stoppin by to say wats up


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chris g said:


> wuz good homie where ya been jus stoppin by to say wats up


Wuz good chris I been good bro just building a lil slow right now kinda slackin but ima get on it an post sum new progress pics tryn to get the wild thang 2000 replica done say chris ur builds are looking killa homie I dig the detail you put in them great work much props homie ima get with you later about my rolin malo replica bro


----------



## dig_derange

wutup Johnny!! got us all fiendin some wild thing progress homie :drama:


----------



## chris g

awready homie cant wait to see it


pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good chris I been good bro just building a lil slow right now kinda slackin but ima get on it an post sum new progress pics tryn to get the wild thang 2000 replica done say chris ur builds are looking killa homie I dig the detail you put in them great work much props homie ima get with you later about my rolin malo replica bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good dig got sum wild thang progress real soon man just saw d new LRM mag an love d new low rider of the year 63 impala `El Ray` got to add it to my list gonna try an finish some of my other replicas first but defenetly gonna build a replica of it 4sho


----------



## Lowridingmike

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good dig got sum wild thang progress real soon man just saw d new LRM mag an love d new low rider of the year 63 impala `El Ray` got to add it to my list gonna try an finish some of my other replicas first but defenetly gonna build a replica of it 4sho


:drama: I can't wait.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn I gotta dust dis thread off an finish sum of my old projects I feel like I havent finishd anything in a long ass time never did get d hang of how to post pics after they changed it so kinda made me just not wanna fuck wit it man soon as we get done wit strictly bizz project gonna focos on finishing sum of d projects iv alreday started an get them done tierd of just seeing them in boxes got sum new wheels on d way for my las vegas project mandos nickle plated twisted spokes preciate it homie mayb dat will give me sum motavation to finish it time to get d ball rollin on all my projects cuz soon as they all done gonna shoot for a LRM page spread well see time to get on it!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn I gotta dust dis thread off an finish sum of my old projects I feel like I havent finishd anything in a long ass time never did get d hang of how to post pics after they changed it so kinda made me just not wanna fuck wit it man soon as we get done wit strictly bizz project gonna focos on finishing sum of d projects iv alreday started an get them done tierd of just seeing them in boxes got sum new wheels on d way for my las vegas project mandos nickle plated twisted spokes preciate it homie mayb dat will give me sum motavation to finish it time to get d ball rollin on all my projects cuz soon as they all done gonna shoot for a LRM page spread well see time to get on it!!!!!!


Heck yea do ya thang brah! The world is waiting to see whatcha got!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thanks for d motavation homie means alot just been kinda on da chill wagen my projects been sittin in boxs way to long wanna see them done so time to get on it 4sho


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn I gotta dust dis thread off an finish sum of my old projects I feel like I havent finishd anything in a long ass time never did get d hang of how to post pics after they changed it so kinda made me just not wanna fuck wit it man soon as we get done wit strictly bizz project gonna focos on finishing sum of d projects iv alreday started an get them done tierd of just seeing them in boxes got sum new wheels on d way for my las vegas project mandos nickle plated twisted spokes preciate it homie mayb dat will give me sum motavation to finish it time to get d ball rollin on all my projects cuz soon as they all done gonna shoot for a LRM page spread well see time to get on it!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

here ya go bro..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thx homie yea pina an machio new project bumpin it to the top of my to do list after stricktly bizz other than dis 1 gonna focus on finishin my other projects cant wait to get dis one started


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> here ya go bro..


Gonna b a clean pina an machio project


----------



## drnitrus

Looking forward to this one


----------



## pina's LRM replica

drnitrus said:


> Looking forward to this one


Me to bro soon as I get dat kit in my hands me an machio gonna go to work on it gonna get painted by machio cant wait to get started on it gonna start fresh wit a new kit the monte trupeter


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

What's good Johnny!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> What's good Johnny!!


Wuz good fam same o same o on this side just tryn to dust off my thread an get things rollin back up in here gotta catch up wit d rest of d fam hey cem ur builds are lookin clean ur doin ur thang glad to b on d same team


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## bigdogg323

Thats goona be badass johnny :thumbsup: 


can i have it after its done   jk homie


----------



## Lowrider-gee

pina's LRM replica said:


>




thats sick.but I have a question? Is that a different chassis under the car or is that the chassis that came with the kit modified


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Gracias for the good words homies an yea dats d frame dat came wit d kit 1978 monte trumpeter kit havent gotten to d frame yet but its gonna b all smooth lookin wit a workin suspention


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn bro..that's insane. Great work too.. I'll finish it for ya..lol. keep on it bro that's the shit for sure!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn bro..that's insane. Great work too.. I'll finish it for ya..lol. keep on it bro that's the shit for sure!


Thx fam means alot


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:mos def wanna see this one done :nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thx homie me to gonna try an focos on dis 1 wanna have it done for d build off dead line an gonna work on stricktly bizz on d side


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good work put in homie ,,,,,, love the detail level !!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

so damn CLEAN


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


>


sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thx trend an dig really gonna try an have it done for d build off dead line this just d body work wait till I really get down to d detail part its gonna b sick this car has a shit load of work to it but ima get it done feel like everybody building finishing shit except me my last finished build was ALADIN replica in 2011 shit time to finish something im on it homies


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> sick!!!:thumbsup:


Thx homie


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Just dropping by to say what's up fam! Strictly business lookin bad as hell homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

drnitrus said:


> :thumbsup:


Thx homie man theres alot of work to dis car gonna try an have it ready for paint in d next week or two! Wuz good chris thx for d good words fam just tryn to keep up wit everybody else


----------



## drnitrus

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thx homie man theres alot of work to dis car gonna try an have it ready for paint in d next week or two! Wuz good chris thx for d good words fam just tryn to keep up wit everybody else


tell me about it!! ive never done as much body work on any model till i started on this one!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn you're busy,Johnny,that's what's up!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

drnitrus said:


> tell me about it!! ive never done as much body work on any model till i started on this one!!


Foreal me to bro!!!!! wuz good lorenzo its bout time I finish one huh wanna have it done for d build off dead line


----------



## machio

Clean!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thx fam ATENTION L.U.G.K members just decided ima redo my ORGULLO MEXICANO replica not happy wit dis one its a lil slopy wanna do it better so its up for grabs if anybody in d fam wants it


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thx fam ATENTION L.U.G.K members just decided ima redo my ORGULLO MEXICANO replica not happy wit dis one its a lil slopy wanna do it better so its up for grabs if anybody in d fam wants it


:shocked:


----------



## dfwr83

what up Mero-mero...clean build bro'. can't wait to see more...keep the progress coming.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> what up Mero-mero...clean build bro'. can't wait to see more...keep the progress coming.


Thx fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## Lowridingmike

Yesssir! Thats looking VERY good! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## Compton1964

Lookin sweet!!!!!!! (I see you have those long useful nails too!!!) Yo tambien homie... They come in handy...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Preciate d good words mike, wuz good compton1964 lol I feel u homie pero yo con pura llave ha ha puro pedo homie


----------



## Compton1964

Lol... Much props on that build tho ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> Lol... Much props on that build tho ...


Muchas gracias homie


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Looks sick bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


> Looks sick bro


Thx fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## 97xenissan

Damn lookin good pina


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> Damn lookin good pina


Thx homie means alot comin from a talented builder like u homie


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


>


clean Mero-mero...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


>


lookin good!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thx D an oldscoolways preciate the good words


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn thats dope Pina,looking good as always:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn thats dope Pina,looking good as always:thumbsup::nicoderm:


Thanks fam means alot!


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass homie!


wuz good tx preciate the good words fam


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Clean look there fam!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Clean look there fam!


Preciate the good words fam


----------



## chris_thobe

Hey Piña, still got the Monte up for grabs?? I'm interested if u do


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Nah bro fam slamdsonoma jump on it


----------



## chris_thobe

Damn!!! I haven't been on LIL in a few days. If u give any more away hit me up homie!


----------



## dig_derange

Pina, wutup homie! that headliner looks dope!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Cool gotcha chris wuz good dig preciate d good words


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Shit I wouldn't try that at home lol _*IT'S GO'N DOWN *_:h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> Shit I wouldn't try that at home lol _*IT'S GO'N DOWN *_:h5:


Lol thx homie means alot just tryn to keep up wit everybody else!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass bro!


----------



## 97xenissan

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Damn se mira chingon pina!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

chris_thobe said:


> Damn!!! I haven't been on LIL in a few days. If u give any more away hit me up homie!


Between me and patrick working on it... you can throw some paint on it for us if ya like Chris..we won't mind!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> Damn se mira chingon pina!


Gracias homie like how its coming along almost ready for paint bout to start on d frame work


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass bro!


preciate it bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Between me and patrick working on it... you can throw some paint on it for us if ya like Chris..we won't mind!!


Dose need sum work i think when i started it i really wasnt ready for dat car so i made a few mistakes wit it i want everything on point wit my builds so starting fresh wit dat project doing it better but it has nothing u cant fix on it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Been thinkin bout it an gonna start a low rider of d year replica line up sum iv already started an others im gonna start soon only makin my favorite ones LOCO 64, CASANOVA,LAS VEGAS,ROLLIN MALO,ORGULL MEXICANO,LA CARCACHA,GANGSTER OF LOVE,EVIL 63,WILD THANG 2000,WRAPPT WITH ENVY,STRICKTLY BIZNESS the ones i havent stated yet i will soon want a low rider of d year replica collection


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


>


bad ass!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pina's LRM replica said:


> Been thinkin bout it an gonna start a low rider of d year replica line up sum iv already started an others im gonna start soon only makin my favorite ones LOCO 64, CASANOVA,LAS VEGAS,ROLLIN MALO,ORGULL MEXICANO,LA CARCACHA,GANGSTER OF LOVE,EVIL 63,WILD THANG 2000,WRAPPT WITH ENVY,STRICKTLY BIZNESS the ones i havent stated yet i will soon want a low rider of d year replica collection


That's a sick ass lineup


----------



## corky

do it homie u got this u know me and brian are down to help in any way we can


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

SlammdSonoma said:


> That's a sick ass lineup


X2


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass!!!


Thx homie preciate it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

corky said:


> do it homie u got this u know me and brian are down to help in any way we can


Thx homie dat really means alot! Wuz good lorenzo


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## DEUCES76

monte lookin badass bro excellent work as always


----------



## Tonioseven

pina's LRM replica said:


>


----------



## COAST2COAST

pina's LRM replica said:


>



This is bad as fawk


----------



## pina's LRM replica

DEUCES76 said:


> monte lookin badass bro excellent work as always


Gracias homie means alot!


----------



## sinicle

Amazing work! Can't wait to see come color on that beast!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good tonio an coast preciate d good words homies!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sinicle said:


> Amazing work! Can't wait to see come color on that beast!


Wuz good sin preciate d good words fam i feel u cant wait to see sum paint on it myself!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pina's LRM replica said:


>


This is hot!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thx fam


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Amazing work homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Amazing work homie.


Preciate the good words fam!


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


> [/QUOTE :rimshot:can't wait to see some paint & interior homie :h5:


----------



## dig_derange

got some fresh pics for ya!!




























body lift in full effect!!


----------



## dig_derange

that craftsmanship right there is 2nd to none Pina!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE damn phone b trippin posted my coment twice!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE :rimshot:can't wait to see some paint & interior homie :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx bro me to cant wait to see sum paint on it gonna try an get it painted as soon as i can due to christmas dis month money a lil tight shit dat paint job gonna run me almost 300$ but my boy machio gonna put it down
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> that craftsmanship right there is 2nd to none Pina!!


Thx bro preciate it alot!


----------



## dig_derange

missed one..


----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked:


----------



## halfasskustoms

:thumbsup:Great work up in here.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

halfasskustoms said:


> :thumbsup:Great work up in here.


Thx halfass preciate it homie wuz good bigdog


----------



## dig_derange

got a cpl more pics from Pina

some of the suspension


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass front end!!!:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> bad ass front end!!!:werd::thumbsup:


Never got d hang of how to post pics ever since they changed it so usually my boy machio or dig help me post my progress pics


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dang its hard to keep up you bro,thats looking great already


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Dang its hard to keep up you bro,thats looking great already


Thx bro really tryin to finish this one on time well see knocking out d workin suspention right now got d wheels to turn also


----------



## dig_derange

Got some more progress pics for ya!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Clean!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Clean!


Thx homie


----------



## bigdogg323

Thats looking sweet johnny keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> Thats looking sweet johnny keep it up homie :thumbsup:


Gracias homie


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> got a cpl more pics from Pina
> 
> some of the suspension


 I love seeing game exposed Nice work Pina :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> I love seeing game exposed Nice work Pina :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thx dre


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

can not wait to see this but looking good so far


----------



## pina's LRM replica

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> can not wait to see this but looking good so far


Thx bro means alot


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Amazing work bro.. awe struck


----------



## pina's LRM replica

SlammdSonoma said:


> Amazing work bro.. awe struck


Thx fam really spreciate it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ROLLIN MALO ready for paint gonna put it in my boy machios hands we planin on havin it flacket out an ready for tappin by dis week end i know my boy gonna get down! My wild thing replica parts are ready everything gold plated gonna knock dat one out to 4sho!


----------



## Lowrider-gee

thats whats up. :thumbsup: great work x1000


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowrider-gee said:


> thats whats up. :thumbsup: great work x1000


Gracias fam!


----------



## sinicle

Great work homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

sinicle said:


> Great work homie!


X2!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good sin preciate the good words bigdog


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

dig_derange said:


> Got some more progress pics for ya!!




This is killer. I wanna do a radical now.


----------



## dig_derange

got some more pics for ya... adjustable suspension in full effect


----------



## hocknberry

this build keeps gettin better!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass!!!:wow:


----------



## Compton1964

Really nice..... Much props pina


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thats badass!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thanx alot for d good words guys means alot just tryn to keep up!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

pina's LRM replica said:


> just tryn to keep up!



Lmao. Looks like u r ahead.

Really nice work. Its outstanding. 

Could u get sum pics of the hinge work so I can see how its done


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BeginnerBuilder said:


> Lmao. Looks like u r ahead.
> 
> Really nice work. Its outstanding.
> 
> 
> gracias homie preciate d good words


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## 97xenissan

pina's LRM replica said:


>


I see you pina! That Monte is looking good homie!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> got some more pics for ya... adjustable suspension in full effect


take 1 opened up :x:


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


>



DOPE


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> I see you pina! That Monte is looking good homie!


Gracias homie really apreciate d good words!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good coast an dre really apreciate u homies stopin by checkin out my work thx


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> DOPE


Thx fam its scratch buildt!


----------



## dig_derange

hell yeah man, creative mind at work right there.


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Mero-mero getting down on the pump set up...bad ass, looks right to scale too.


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


> Got some more progress pics for ya!!


clean...suspension work is off the hook.


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> Mero-mero getting down on the pump set up...bad ass, looks right to scale too.


Thx D preciate it homie an thx to my boy machio for showing me how to make um


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup:


Wuz good bro gracias homie


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thx D preciate it homie an thx to my boy machio for showing me how to make um


hell yea! Mero-mero and Master Machio getting down on the scratch building...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> hell yea! Mero-mero and Master Machio getting down on the scratch building...


Thx D but we both learnd from u scratch master D! U b gettin down fam


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tonioseven said:


>


Thx tonio preciate d props bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2 good shit in here,Johnny!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> X2 good shit in here,Johnny!!


Thx fam


----------



## OFDatTX

You killing it homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> You killing it homie!


Wuz good TX gracias homie


----------



## TINGOS

*sup wey*



dig_derange said:


> got some more pics for ya... adjustable suspension in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup fool,,,,,piche caro lookin good wey,,,,,,,,knock that shit out the box & don't finish till it's done......tight


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> dig_derange said:
> 
> 
> 
> got some more pics for ya... adjustable suspension in full effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup fool,,,,,piche caro lookin good wey,,,,,,,,knock that shit out the box & don't finish till it's done......tight
> 
> 
> 
> Wuz good my nigg gracias way im tryn dis car got alot of work to do in a short period of time but ima try to get it done cant wait to see d outcome of dis
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Got d pump set up on rollin malo goin made the pump rack an mounted all 4 pesco pumps looks good an started on d frunt bumpers wit billet grill diggin the way its coming out gettin parts ready to plate sent my boy machio an digg progress pics to post for me but guess they havent had a chance to post them hopefully soon u guys will b abel to check out my progress


----------



## dig_derange

some sick work here Pina


----------



## Lowridingmike

Nice work Pina! Looking good brah!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thx digg preciate it homie, preciate the good words also mike im tryn homie really want dis replica to shine just need a lil cleanin up here an there but ready for paint an parts almost ready to plate


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:wow: Damn! pina aint playing!:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Very nice work homie....gonna b a showstopper once complete!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow: Damn! pina aint playing!:thumbsup:


Ha ha thx homie tryn to get it as close as i can to the real one hopefully it comes out good


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


> some sick work here Pina


thats looking good pina :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good coast, bigdogg preciate the good words homies means alot


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> some sick work here Pina


damn Pina you got me sit'n back wonder'n will I ever attempt to do that mmmmmmh probly not but then again who knows :dunno: but for now :drama:I'll keep absorbing game :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> damn Pina you got me sit'n back wonder'n will I ever attempt to do that mmmmmmh probly not but then again who knows :dunno: but for now :drama:I'll keep absorbing game :h5:


Go for it homie u never know wat u can build until u try it we all grow as builders the more we keep buildin i still learnin my self tryn to catch up to d top builders here absorbin game is wat u gotta do bro ur on d right track dats wat i do to!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Speechless at the fabrication you do bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Speechless at the fabrication you do bro!


Thx fam means alot!


----------



## Jah P

Top notch work.You dont play!.Im new to the site,just looking around.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Jah P said:


> Top notch work.You dont play!.Im new to the site,just looking around.


Gracias homie means alot welcome to lay it low bro


----------



## dig_derange

*ready for paint!!*


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thx D but we both learnd from u scratch master D! U b gettin down fam


thanx Mero-mero, i'm no master. not even close, i showed you 2 the layout, you just made it that much more better.


----------



## dfwr83

dig_derange said:


>


SICK!!! can't wait to see some paint on this one...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thx D means alot fam


----------



## bigdogg323

dig_derange said:


>


This is looking good johnny :thumbsup: keep it up homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> This is looking good johnny :thumbsup: keep it up homie


Wuz good frank gracias homie really apreciated it


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## dig_derange

damn!!! :drama:


----------



## machio

Build looking good wey,well got the body looking silky smooth at the moment ,Orion silver ,next up ,shoot like 4 qotes of micro flake,tommorow ,time to aply the mural decals,next up,paterns,put my builds on hold at the moment,this paint job will require lots of time an many rillos will get put in da wind.Johny got the house of color on deck,will not cut no coners on this one.


----------



## chris_thobe

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Dre1only

X2:h5: bout to pull up a chair :drama:


----------



## sneekyg909

X3...:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan

pina's LRM replica said:


>


 A la madre homie that's lookin badass!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## 97xenissan

dig_derange said:


>


Man where do yall come up with all these goodies!!!


----------



## drnitrus

machio said:


> Build looking good wey,well got the body looking silky smooth at the moment ,Orion silver ,next up ,shoot like 4 qotes of micro flake,tommorow ,time to aply the mural decals,next up,paterns,put my builds on hold at the moment,this paint job will require lots of time an many rillos will get put in da wind.Johny got the house of color on deck,will not cut no coners on this one.


:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds lookin good pina :h5:


----------



## corky

damn pina tear it up awsome work homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> Man where do yall come up with all these goodies!!!


Que onda los thx for d good words homie as u can see its all been scratch made tryn to get d hang of dis scratch buildin im diggin it tho once i started doin it just couldent stop or go back to pegasus parts just like dat scratch look alot more feel me bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> Builds lookin good pina :h5:


Wuz good pancho thanks homie means alot


----------



## pina's LRM replica

corky said:


> damn pina tear it up awsome work homie


Thx fam really apreciate it bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

drnitrus said:


> :thumbsup:


Wuz good homie preciate u stopin by to check out my work think rollin malo in good hands wit my boy machio i know he gonna get down wit d paint job my boy finna hit yall with sum of his best work yet rollin malo paint job comin real soon!


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good homie preciate u stopin by to check out my work think rollin malo in good hands wit my boy machio i know he gonna get down wit d paint job my boy finna hit yall with sum of his best work yet rollin malo paint job comin real soon!


hell yeah! :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> hell yeah! :drama:


Wuz good dig thx for d good words an for postin my pics


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


>


are the light covers photo etch or hand made ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Well they were made like dat by me they didnt come like dat its a detail master battery harness kit its a lil side pice dats good enough to use for a grill or wat ever need another kit to b abel to make d grill


----------



## sneekyg909

Good job on it pina...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

i need one some thing like this for a current project & some deeks about how much would that run me ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 592612
> i need one some thing like this for a current project & some deeks about how much would that run me ?


Dat lil part is like 6 bucks its made by detail masters its a battery harness kit comes with a lil side piec dat looks like a billet grill works perfect for it i think bro


----------



## 97xenissan

Lookin good up in here Pina this is gonna be one baddd mofo!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sneekyg909 said:


> Good job on it pina...:thumbsup:


Thx really apreciate d good words homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> Lookin good up in here Pina this is gonna be one baddd mofo!


Gracias los means alot homie lookin foward to d outcome my self


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


>



oooh can't wait man


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


> Dat lil part is like 6 bucks its made by detail masters its a battery harness kit comes with a lil side piec dat looks like a billet grill works perfect for it i think bro


Thanks for the Info Pina I'm gonna check a couple of sites see if I can locate the exact kit :yes:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn Malos looking awesome Johnny!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> Thanks for the Info Pina I'm gonna check a couple of sites see if I can locate the exact kit :yes:


No prob fam i need to pic up another 1 so i can make d grill ill shoot u a pic when i get it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn Malos looking awesome Johnny!!


Thx fam really apreciate the good words


----------



## Tonioseven

Gonna be tight!! Lookin' good up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna be tight!! Lookin' good up in here!! :thumbsup:


Thx tonio really apreciate it homie!


----------



## Tonioseven

No worries!! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

Tonioseven said:


> Gonna be tight!! Lookin' good up in here!! :thumbsup:


truh thats it :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

josh 78 said:


> truh thats it :thumbsup:


Thx bro preciate the good words!


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


>


off the hook Mero-mero...parts look on point 



97xenissan said:


> Man where do yall come up with all these goodies!!!


pure scratch built goodies Master C-Los...you know how it goes down, you scratch build. :twak::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dfwr83 said:


> off the hook Mero-mero...parts look on point
> 
> 
> 
> pure scratch built goodies Master C-Los...you know how it goes down, you scratch build. :twak::thumbsup:





dfwr83 said:


> off the hook Mero-mero...parts look on point
> 
> 
> 
> pure scratch built goodies Master C-Los...you know how it goes down, you scratch build. :twak::thumbsup:


wuz good D preatiate d good words fam we just tryn to keep up wit u in d scratch build game u scratch master D


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


>





dig_derange said:


>





pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good D preatiate d good words fam we just tryn to keep up wit u in d scratch build game u scratch master D


re-build projects all coming soon Mero-mero, '65 Chevy, '55 Chevy, '99 Chevy...all getting repainted with the dupli-color chrome. trying to get back on the scratch building bro'...been slacking all yr(2012), time to hit the bench hard.


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## 97xenissan

WOOOP WOOOOOOP what's up homie builds looking tight homie that lac is sick man !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Gracias Homie


----------



## 97xenissan

chingowwww!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> WOOOP WOOOOOOP what's up homie builds looking tight homie that lac is sick man !


Gracias homie pulld it out d box its comin!


----------



## Compton1964

I had forgotten about that cadillac.... Nice build homie...


----------



## darkside customs

pina's LRM replica said:


>


That's fuckin killer!!



Puff puff pass nikka, puff puff pass...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP PINA'S MR LUGK LAC LOOKIN GOOD LIKE DAT DASH AN DEM TV's:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> WOOOP WOOOOOOP what's up homie builds looking tight homie that lac is sick man !


Wuz good los thx homie my boy frost painted it been sittin in a box to long got sum tight plans for it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

darkside customs said:


> That's fuckin killer!!
> 
> 
> 
> Puff puff pass nikka, puff puff pass...


Lol thx homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP PINA'S MR LUGK LAC LOOKIN GOOD LIKE DAT DASH AN DEM TV's:thumbsup:


Wuz good homie gracias bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> I had forgotten about that cadillac.... Nice build homie...


Gracias homie felt its to clean to just sit in a box gonna finish it this year got my rollin malo,strictly bizz,wild thang 2000,la carcacha, an my lac Deep in d game gonna focas this year on finishing these projects been long enought time to finish some of these bad boys!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just wanna say I really apreciate all d love an props homies means alot! I dont consider my self a top builder here on lay it low but one thing I can say is atleast im not like sum of these other dick head top builders I never feel im better than nobody but sumtimes these dick head top builders need to be knockt off there throne one thing I do know is I can hang wit any one of d top builders here I know were my skills at an would love to prove it to any one of them that wanna test me! Im tryn to fuck wit d best of them lots of homies here got mad skills an I respect them but im tryn to fuck wit d best dont wanna say names but im pretty sure I could hold my own would b fun!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Sumtimes I feel these top builders let the hipe get to there heads to were they start feelin they better than us cuz they got skills sumtimes I feel sum of these fools should b put in they place by some one on they level mayb its just me but I feel u should never act like u better just cuz u feel u on a better level im still growin as a builder my self but I would love to test my self wit sum of these dick head top builders I would love to test my self against any one of them fuck it! Motavated right now to kick my builds up another notch tryn to fuck wit d best got lots to learn still but im gettin there we all are love it when homies are motaved an step they game up to another level much homies wit skills here mad props an respect keep doin ur thang we can all reach dat top level never feel like u better once u get there theres lots of new homies wit mad skills an potentiol here now fuck d old top builders mad props an respect to d new top builders just had a few beers an rillos so might b talkin alot but was how I feel real talk much love lay it low!


----------



## dig_derange

Testify! I feel ya brutha.. there's always someone better and we are all always still learning. Personally, I can be very proud of some of my work, but look back a year later and be like damn, shit was whack compared to where I'm at now. But to be a dick to someone over it.. never that. 

I get texts from a new homie of mine trying to learn the art and I help anyway I can. There's a mutual acquaintance who he fields the some of the same questions and the guys always a dick to him always saying that he's not good enough to try something, just stick to the basics, how he'll never even be that good, etc. Really fuckin bullshit how people can be.


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


>


that one bad maatha fucca right there homie :nicoderm:


----------



## Christopher J

"I feel u should never act like u better just cuz u feel u on a better level "

You said a lot in a few words right there!!! I feel what you're sayin too. I've reached out to a few with some questions for stuff I don't see in the "How To" section only to not get answered. It's cool though, at least I know where things stand with some. 

Keep up the work man, I've been following this thread since I joined and learned a lot, some of which I've passed on to a bro of mine. (trying to get him to join the site)

Let the h8ters h8, keep up yo game and elevate.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

wusup L.U.G.K


----------



## Lowridingmike

Lookin good. Thought I was the only one tha t posted random smoke out pics.. lolz One of the few threads I still check out anymore..


----------



## OFDatTX

Was up homie, thats Bad ass lac bro.


----------



## rollindeep408

Always nice work in here man nice to see it hapening  keep up the good work and don't let dick heads get you down


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

cadi is looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> that one bad maatha fucca right there homie :nicoderm:


Thx fam gonna get done this year fosho!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Christopher J said:


> "I feel u should never act like u better just cuz u feel u on a better level "
> 
> You said a lot in a few words right there!!! I feel what you're sayin too. I've reached out to a few with some questions for stuff I don't see in the "How To" section only to not get answered. It's cool though, at least I know where things stand with some.
> 
> Keep up the work man, I've been following this thread since I joined and learned a lot, some of which I've passed on to a bro of mine. (trying to get him to join the site)
> 
> Let the h8ters h8, keep up yo game and elevate.


 Thx homie really means alot preciate the good words


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> wusup L.U.G.K


Wuz good homie how d builds coming along?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good. Thought I was the only one tha t posted random smoke out pics.. lolz One of the few threads I still check out anymore..


Wuz good mike thx homie preaciate d good words an stopin by checkin out my work!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

rollindeep408 said:


> Always nice work in here man nice to see it hapening  keep up the good work and don't let dick heads get you down


Lol thx homie preciate d good words a lil motavated to start tryn to finish up some of my projects that been sittin in these boxes to long


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> cadi is looking good!:thumbsup:


Thx bro tryn to get it finishd this year


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> Was up homie, thats Bad ass lac bro.


Wuz good fam I feel u bro thats why im putting in back on d table gettin it done soon fosho


----------



## bigdogg323

WHERES THE UPDATES ON UR PROJECTS JOHNNY :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :run:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> WHERES THE UPDATES ON UR PROJECTS JOHNNY :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :run:


Lol its in my boys frost hands dropt it off so he can flake d shit out of it cuz machios airbrush kept gettin clogd up mayb we was stuffin it wit to much flake but soon as he done wit dat machio gonna start tapin it up


----------



## Tonioseven

That Caddy is tight as f*ck!! uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tonioseven said:


> That Caddy is tight as f*ck!! uffin:


thx tonio my homie frost paint it got sum tight plans for it gonna b sick its my baby man really dont understand why it didnt win d paintoff homie gseeds paint was nice but it wasnt on dis level I dont know mayb it was just me but I thought dis one was clean as fuck! An it came in like in 4th place


----------



## rollindeep408

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lol thx homie preciate d good words a lil motavated to start tryn to finish up some of my projects that been sittin in these boxes to long


Man I'm in the same boat homie . Got to handle it like eating and elephant ........... One bite at a time lol


----------



## Dre1only

Christopher J said:


> "I feel u should never act like u better just cuz u feel u on a better level "
> 
> You said a lot in a few words right there!!! I feel what you're sayin too. I've reached out to a few with some questions for stuff I don't see in the "How To" section only to not get answered. It's cool though, at least I know where things stand with some.
> 
> Keep up the work man, I've been following this thread since I joined and learned a lot, some of which I've passed on to a bro of mine. (trying to get him to join the site)
> 
> Let the h8ters h8, keep up yo game and elevate.


WE LOOK BETTER MOVE'N ON BUT REMEMBER TO APPRECIATE YOUR HATERS THEY MAKE STRONGER TOWARDS THE BULLSHIT THEY BREED WITH THAT HATRED :yes:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> WE LOOK BETTER MOVE'N ON BUT REMEMBER TO APPRECIATE YOUR HATERS THEY MAKE STRONGER TOWARDS THE BULLSHIT THEY BREED WITH THAT HATRED :yes:


Yea fosho but it really wasnt bout hatin everybody here is pretty firme was just trippin on how sum fools b actin Sometimes dats all but yea movin on


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Puttin las vegas back on d table also


----------



## d'Elegance

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


> Puttin las vegas back on d table also


 your really do' the damn thang nice :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Compton1964

Can't wait to see them done...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Really apreciate it d'elegance,DRE, compton1964 gonna focos on atleast finishing 4 of my projects this year i know they take time but gonna try an atleast finish these rollin malo, strictly bizz, las vegas an my lac just been lookin at all my projects an its time to finish sum shit!


----------



## Lowmodelr

Tht monte is sick bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowmodelr said:


> Tht monte is sick bro


Gracias homie its in d proses of gettin flaked out my boy ready to start d patterns


----------



## Christopher J

Where did you get the body for Las Vegas? Thats killin' tha game.


----------



## pancho1969

Builds lookin good :h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Christopher J said:


> Where did you get the body for Las Vegas? Thats killin' tha game.


Gracias homie preciate d good words i made it out of a 72 cadilac body bro flip thru my thread i got pics up from when i started makin it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> Builds lookin good :h5:


Gracias homie really preciate d good words tryn to atleast finish 4 of my projects this year hopfully


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Puttin las vegas back on d table also


wow looking real good!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow looking real good!!!


 Thx bro preciate it gonna try an knock out atleast 4 of my projects this year well dats d goal lol


----------



## darkside customs

pina's LRM replica said:


> Puttin las vegas back on d table also


Yes! Killer werk!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

darkside customs said:


> Yes! Killer werk!


Thx bro preciate d good words was thinkin got my hands on a couple nice projects dat just been sittin in boxes figuerd would really like to see a few come together so ima get on it


----------



## Lowridingmike

pina's LRM replica said:


> Puttin las vegas back on d table also


Dope SHit! And is that wild child back there! Builds be on point brah!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowridingmike said:


> Dope SHit! And is that wild child back there! Builds be on point brah!


Thx mike really preciate it yea bro dats my wild child replica


----------



## COAST2COAST

Killin it:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

COAST2COAST said:


> Killin it:thumbsup:


Gracias homie means alot really wanna see these projects come together this year


----------



## OFDatTX

Piña you take em to the show on feb ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Yea me an machio rollin up there was just gonna take my wild child replica the only one i got ready to show i can take em if u wanna just check them out in person?


----------



## TINGOS

pina's LRM replica said:


> Puttin las vegas back on d table also[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> you got down on scratch building the vegas body,,,,,,,,,,,you went for it & did yo thang.......


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin las vegas back on d table also[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> you got down on scratch building the vegas body,,,,,,,,,,,you went for it & did yo thang.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puttin las vegas back on d table also[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> you got down on scratch building the vegas body,,,,,,,,,,,you went for it & did yo thang.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias way really means alot my nigg i was happy wit d outcome dats why i was checkin out some of my projects an was thinkin sum of them been sittin in boxes to long would b tight to see sum of my projects come together this year so ima get on it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dig_derange

back on the bench...



















:drama:


----------



## dig_derange

oh man, Carcacha looks badass sittin back there too


----------



## pancho1969

:drama: looking good in here!!


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Yea me an machio rollin up there was just gonna take my wild child replica the only one i got ready to show i can take em if u wanna just check them out in person?


Cool If you can. I would be there Sunday 17, hopefully


----------



## OFDatTX

dig_derange said:


> back on the bench...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:


Bad ass


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> oh man, Carcacha looks badass sittin back there too


Thx dig gonna try an put in work dis year on these replicas dat been sittin in boxes to long wanna see them come together so ima get on it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> :drama: looking good in here!!


Gracias bro means lot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> Cool If you can. I would be there Sunday 17, hopefully


Preciate d good words fam see u there


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> back on the bench...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:


Fixn to start prepin my casanova replica gonna have d homie pancho 1969 get down on d paint job real soon!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Uh oh! It's goin DOWN!


----------



## bighomie68

pina's LRM replica said:


>


BADASS WORK HOMIE THE PAINT IS THE SHIT.


----------



## pancho1969

pina's LRM replica said:


> Fixn to start prepin my casanova replica gonna have d homie pancho 1969 get down on d paint job real soon!


:h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowridingmike said:


> Uh oh! It's goin DOWN!


U already know! Homie pancho got mad skills so im sure its gonna b sick!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bighomie68 said:


> BADASS WORK HOMIE THE PAINT IS THE SHIT.


Gracias homie my boy frost painted it for me much props to d homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> :h5:


Its goin down i know its gomna b sick!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Hell yeah Johnny,youz on a roll!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Hell yeah Johnny,youz on a roll!


Thx fam really want see sum of my projects come together this year so time to start puttin in sum work!


----------



## Just Us 86

Nice Cadillac!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Just Us 86 said:


> Nice Cadillac!!


Gracias homie my boy frost got down on d paint job for me!


----------



## chris_thobe

HI !!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chris_thobe said:


> HI !!!


Wuz good fam ima hook sum up for u bro


----------



## chris_thobe

Cool homie, but I am bored as hell, and just checkin on all the fam.


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## Tonioseven

X-2!! :shocked::shocked:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wild thang 2000 parts in comin soon


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wat up bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat up bro


Wuz good fam hows dat replica comin along


----------



## hoppinmaddness

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good fam hows dat replica comin along


Havnt had a chance to work on any of my models


----------



## Compton1964

Hay vas homie.... Lookin good


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> Hay vas homie.... Lookin good


Gracias homie im tryn to keep up tu sabes lots of bad ass builders here puttin it down much props an mad respect old an new


----------



## b_moneystyles

nice bro! clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


>


 I see you get'n ready Pina :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Ttt


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

se vale


----------



## dig_derange

:nicoderm:wutup homie!! everything is looking good!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> se vale


 Gracias mando means alot homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thanks alot lorenzo an dig preciate d good words fam workin on wild thang an la carcaha gonna finish those next comin real soon


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wild thang an carcacha comin soon!! All gold in my chain all gold in my ring all gold in my watch dont belive me just watch nikka,nikka,nikka dont belive me just watch!! We dont do chrome we ride all gold everythang in my hood!


----------



## a408nutforu

pina's LRM replica said:


>


shaaaaooow!!!!GOODIES


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Sweet!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> se vale


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2! :thumbsup:


Gracias bro means alot!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

Dat's DAT Trill Shit getum PINA..Much Love Bro


----------



## T-Maq82

Sick builds man...will enjoy seeing the progress on these. Hope you do put work in them!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Dat's DAT Trill Shit getum PINA..Much Love Bro


Thx fam preciate it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

T-Maq82 said:


> Sick builds man...will enjoy seeing the progress on these. Hope you do put work in them!!


Preciate d good words homie really gonna try an knock out a couple of my builds this year im on it


----------



## chris_thobe

Las Vegas lookin good so far fam!


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


> Preciate d good words homie really gonna try an knock out a couple of my builds this year im on it


word up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## 97xenissan

pina's LRM replica said:


>


damn ! All gold everythang!


----------



## 97xenissan

pina's LRM replica said:


> Puttin las vegas back on d table also


Homie don't [email protected]#k around ! Badass work !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Gracias los means alot bro just tryn to finish some of these project I been sittin on way to long gonna try an knock out a few dis year


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass homie. Can't wait to see em person. 
It's was nice kicking it with u at the show wey!


----------



## sneekyg909

Clean projects Pina...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

I SEE:nicoderm: P.. DAT GP RAG YES SR:yes:


----------



## Compton1964

Daaaayum.... Nice pina!!! Se estan mirando chingones homie.. Keep it up


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> Bad ass homie. Can't wait to see em person.
> It's was nice kicking it with u at the show wey!


Gracias bro yea was tight kickin it at d show lookin foward to next time


----------



## pina's LRM replica

sneekyg909 said:


> Clean projects Pina...:thumbsup:


Thx homie preciate it bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> Daaaayum.... Nice pina!!! Se estan mirando chingones homie.. Keep it up


Gracias homie means alot thx for stopin by checkin out my work


----------



## pina's LRM replica

BigMoneyTexas said:


> I SEE:nicoderm: P.. DAT GP RAG YES SR:yes:


Thx fam was homie 65rivi project gonna finish it for him


----------



## mrswitch72

those rides are lookin hot detailed carpet everything :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

mrswitch72 said:


> those rides are lookin hot detailed carpet everything :thumbsup:


Thx homie preciate the good words


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


>


this is sweet pina :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms

dam pina stay doin some of the sickest work broo!!


----------



## darkside customs

Badass werk homie!


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


>



Damn, that's dope!!! love the capacitors next to the amps..


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


>


love this too. glad to see it being resurrected


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> Damn, that's dope!!! love the capacitors next to the amps..


Thx dig preciate d good words fam! Just tryn to catch up wit d fam everybody puttin in great work an gold rush dat was a dtown legend we gotta finish dat one fosho thx for d project 65rivi


----------



## Lowridingmike

Been waiting on these pics a LONG time! Look good pina!


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


>





pina's LRM replica said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:[/QUOTE]Thats right Mr. President set it off on um,I kinda like been on a break but I order up some hardware so I'm bout to get wit it real soon :nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowridingmike said:


> Been waiting on these pics a LONG time! Look good pina!


Lol thx mike really apreciat it bro I know its been a long time since I finishd somethin but ima get on it this year homie kinda wanna see sum of my old projects start comin together


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thats right Mr. President set it off on um,I kinda like been on a break but I order up some hardware so I'm bout to get wit it real soon :nicoderm:[/QUOTE]

Thx fam preciate it bro I feel u I was on a long brake my self time to get on it an finish some of my old projects


----------



## rodriguezmodels

NICE CARS KEEP UP THE CLEAN WORK!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Good shit up in here!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

rodriguezmodels said:


> NICE CARS KEEP UP THE CLEAN WORK!!!!:thumbsup:


Gracias really apreciate d kind words homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Tonioseven said:


> Good shit up in here!!!


Wuz good tonio preciate d good words homie means alot!


----------



## TINGOS

*se mira chingo wey*



pina's LRM replica said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass Johnny,,,,,,,,,gonna go hard wey


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/rr348/
> machio213/Snapbucket/156D8886.jpg[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badass Johnny,,,,,,,,,gonna go hard wey
> 
> 
> 
> gracias my nigg preciate it way
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## machio




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Machio an pina at d titi bar chillin gettin our drink on!!!!


----------



## Dre1only

:h5:


pina's LRM replica said:


> Machio an pina at d titi bar chillin gettin our drink on!!!!


:h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## Lowridingmike

Looks awesome, I'me loving where this caddy is going.. Maybe not so much at first but definately now... This isn't a replica is it? All you right? Like the interior mods, gonna be crazy!


----------



## Compton1964

Se va a mirar chingon homie....I can see that already


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad as work going down in here bro. MADD props!!


----------



## dig_derange

machio said:


>


LOL. that's awesome. what titty bar is that?


----------



## dig_derange

pina's LRM replica said:


>



DOPE


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lowridingmike said:


> Looks awesome, I'me loving where this caddy is going.. Maybe not so much at first but definately now... This isn't a replica is it? All you right? Like the interior mods, gonna be crazy!


Thx mike really apreciate d good words homie yea d lac aint no replica its all me


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> Se va a mirar chingon homie....I can see that already


Gracias bro means alot but wait till u see it done got sum sick plans for it gonna set d bar wit dis lac for all lacs!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good TX an DIG preciate d props fam!


----------



## machio

Bump! Stay bLazed.....


----------



## Tonioseven

I had to come up in here and get some paint tips; I need great inspiration where I can find it. :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


>


lookin good!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> lookin good!


Gracias bro


----------



## Mr.1/16th

have to hand it to you carnal,this is some wicked fabricating going on in here!!


----------



## Deecee

Paint on that Caddie is pretty trick man!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Mr.1/16th said:


> have to hand it to you carnal,this is some wicked fabricating going on in here!!


Muchas gracias homie really means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Deecee said:


> Paint on that Caddie is pretty trick man!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thx homie my boy frost hookt dat paint job up much props to homie for dat


----------



## OFDatTX

Was up wey? 
Hey wey u happen to have this mag bro. 
Wanna do a replica of side show 2 monte lmk wey


----------



## 97xenissan

Damn , I need to come here more often LOL, works lookin good homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good TX, man dont really know wat happend to dat car but would b a tight replica to see


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> Damn , I need to come here more often LOL, works lookin good homie!


Wuz good carnal diggin ur build lookin sick lookin foward to d outcome! Gracias preciate d good words an u stopin by checkin out a rookies work! Lol I cut out d glove compartment gonna open an close ima put a cd changer wit cds pokin out give it a realistic look


----------



## 97xenissan

Rookie nothin I'm in here takin notes from you


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> Rookie nothin I'm in here takin notes from you


Lol gracias carnal means alot im tryn to catch up to da big doggs just like everybody else tu sabes feel me got sum sick plans for d lac DEEP IN DA GAME gonna have a sick set up planin on doin a replica of strickly bizz new set up wit pesco pumps its sick would look clean in it an alot other cool ideas goin all gold everything


----------



## pina's LRM replica

I was wonderin was thinkin of engravin all d windows frunt an side windows will b up an engrave wit workin top workin suspention an a few orhers hopefully it comes out good not sure if all around enrave would look clean might b too much wat u think bro?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Oh an was thinkin of makin a photom grill from one side to d other an light behind it well see how it gos but those d project plans so far for dis one


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Oh an watin on sum bad ass goodies from my homie mando, gracias carnal means alot well got a few goodies on d way for my las vegas project pics comin soon


----------



## Dre1only

Pina as far as the window engraving the only way it would be to much is if you do to much if you border I think it'll look good ... do what you feel stunt on um shit its your world we're. just look'n at your creations


----------



## 97xenissan

pina's LRM replica said:


> I was wonderin was thinkin of engravin all d windows frunt an side windows will b up an engrave wit workin top workin suspention an a few orhers hopefully it comes out good not sure if all around enrave would look clean might b too much wat u think bro?


Idk I would prolly do the sides , them a lil on the windshield and go from there but your idea for a phantom grille sounds badass


----------



## OFDatTX

97xenissan said:


> Damn , I need to come here more often LOL, works lookin good homie!


You don't happen to have the magazine of it ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> Pina as far as the window engraving the only way it would be to much is if you do to much if you border I think it'll look good ... do what you feel stunt on um shit its your world we're. just look'n at your creations


Wuz good dre thanks for d good words an feed back fam ima give it a shot an see how it comes out


----------



## pina's LRM replica

97xenissan said:


> Idk I would prolly do the sides , them a lil on the windshield and go from there but your idea for a phantom grille sounds badass


Gracias for d feedback los aver como sale homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> You don't happen to have the magazine of it ?


Think I do have dat mag bro ill check an let u know


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Think I do have dat mag bro ill check an let u know


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## Christopher J

Damn, class is in session! I need to get my note pad out and take a seat......that lac is doin some things.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Christopher J said:


> Damn, class is in session! I need to get my note pad out and take a seat......that lac is doin some things.


Lol preciate d good words fam means alot iv been workin at a slow pace lately but gonna get sum progress goin for sum of these projects would really like to see them start coming together here real soon


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Bump


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

WUSUP BROuffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good cem, bigmoney I see the fam holdin it down I been a lil lazy lately gotta get back in my zone but got a lil progress comin soon!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

OFDatTX said:


> Was up wey?
> Hey wey u happen to have this mag bro.
> Wanna do a replica of side show 2 monte lmk wey


i know were this car is :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Mr.1/16th said:


> i know were this car is :thumbsup:


Oh yea wat happend to it bro its a clean car say TX dis would b a tight replica go for it!


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


>


DAMN!!! been missing out of El Mero-mero's progress...straight up SICK!


----------



## dfwr83

pina's LRM replica said:


>


:worship:


----------



## LUXMAN

straight sickness!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Thanks Lux,Daren!!


----------



## Compton1964

Ill be lookin out for this one...


----------



## customcoupe68

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thanks Lux,Daren!!


:wow: :drama: youve got my attention!


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thanks Lux,Daren!!


Let me get down on it!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> Let me get down on it!


Wuz good TX gracias for d offer pero machio was gonna knock it out real quick for me since we have d candy colors at hand for it but preciate it fam ima shoot u somethin else tho ill get wit u on it bro


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thanks Lux,Daren!!


Shit let me get that up off you uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> Shit let me get that up off you uffin:


Lol ha ha prob b a quick build


----------



## OFDatTX

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good TX gracias for d offer pero machio was gonna knock it out real quick for me since we have d candy colors at hand for it but preciate it fam ima shoot u somethin else tho ill get wit u on it bro


4sho 
Say wey u know some one can get down pins tripping ?


----------



## josh 78

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thanks Lux,Daren!!


I ALWAYS CAME BACK ON THIS TRACK NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

pina's LRM replica said:


> Oh yea wat happend to it bro its a clean car say TX dis would b a tight replica go for it!


i'll find out for you.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

josh 78 said:


> I ALWAYS CAME BACK ON THIS TRACK NICE WORK BRO :thumbsup:


Preciate it homie


----------



## dig_derange

Pina's got some goods coming for Vegas!


----------



## Dre1only

dig_derange said:


> Pina's got some goods coming for Vegas!


Go'n Gold :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

That's going to be bad ass. All u need is the slots wey!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Much thx to my homie mando for d goodies for my vegas project i wont let u down with this build carnal I know its gonna motavate me to put sum new progress in it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> That's going to be bad ass. All u need is the slots wey!


Wuz good Dig,Dre an TX thx bro just a lil motavation to get dat project goin d slot machines i guess ima have to scratch make them an then have them plated


----------



## dig_derange

yeah that'll be easy. I can do definitely do the slot decals too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

dig_derange said:


> Pina's got some goods coming for Vegas!


Holy fuck,mero mero dont play:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## 13dayton

dig_derange said:


> Pina's got some goods coming for Vegas!



:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

Piña.... How much were they?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Compton1964

Yo tambien quiero unos pina... what do I do??


----------



## pina's LRM replica

65rivi said:


> Piña.... How much were they?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Que uvo rivi bout d wheels well thx to homie mando whos helpin me put dat extra clean touch on my vegas project gracias mando tu sabes a lil sum


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Compton1964 said:


> Yo tambien quiero unos pina... what do I do??


Que uvo homie bout d wheels halla at homie mando but think homie was limited right now i was just lucky to get a hold of a few sets really couldent go back to pegasus wheels once i got a hold of my first set feel me


----------



## pina's LRM replica




----------



## 13dayton

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Looking good.! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

pina's LRM replica said:


>


 :420:  :around: :drama:  :angel: mi-mis


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

i mean nice build


----------



## TINGOS

*hell yeah*



pina's LRM replica said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baller out of control,,,,you know what time it is Johnny,,get her done!!!!!!!........do da damn thang


----------



## pina's LRM replica

TINGOS said:


> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> wuz good tingo preciate d good words bro u already know ima try to put sum of my best work in to dis one well see how it comes out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baller out of control,,,,you know what time it is Johnny,,get her done!!!!!!!........do da damn thang
Click to expand...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pina's LRM replica said:


>


wow!!!:werd::shocked:


----------



## OFDatTX

He'll yeah !


----------



## Los84

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Man o man this bitch is gonna be bad!


----------



## Dre1only

pina's LRM replica said:


>


hurr up but don't rush it fam...


----------



## josh 78

TINGOS said:


> pina's LRM replica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baller out of control,,,,you know what time it is Johnny,,get her done!!!!!!!........do da damn thang
> 
> 
> 
> x-2 :drama:
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

I just went thru the entire thread and I have to tell you the talent in this thread is amazing. Keep up the good work, can not wait to see it done.........


----------



## pina's LRM replica

13dayton said:


> Looking good.! :thumbsup:


thx homie really apreciate it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

jojo in VV said:


> i mean nice build


preciate it homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow!!!:werd::shocked:


thx homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica

OFDatTX said:


> He'll yeah !


wuz good fam u ready for d build off way?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Los84 said:


> Man o man this bitch is gonna be bad!


que rollo los wuz good greacias homie preciate d good words cant wait to see it done my self lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> hurr up but don't rush it fam...


lol thx fam i know wat u mean cant wait to see it done my self


----------



## pina's LRM replica

josh 78 said:


> TINGOS said:
> 
> 
> 
> x-2 :drama:
> 
> 
> 
> thx homie preciate it
Click to expand...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

modelsinc1967 said:


> I just went thru the entire thread and I have to tell you the talent in this thread is amazing. Keep up the good work, can not wait to see it done.........


preciate u stopin by to check out my work homie really means alot


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

modelsinc1967 said:


> I just went thru the entire thread and I have to tell you the talent in this thread is amazing. Keep up the good work, can not wait to see it done.........



:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> :thumbsup:


que uvo mando se vale verda homie! lol


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Nice start on this project i built 2 ! 1 was in Lowrider bike in Spring of 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this 1 here went to Frank and Rosie the owner of this bomb and Outer Limits ! But when i did OUTER LIMITS it was Chameleon colored and not the pink version !




holy shit...you're dave right? I was in Soul Survivors back then too!


----------



## Dre1only

Whats up Pina, whats happen'n wit cha ?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> Whats up Pina, whats happen'n wit cha ?


wuz good dre just here puttin in work knockt out d firewall an workin suspention on stricktly bizz got carcacha an my lac up next to get finish man had been a while sine i finishd somethin wild thang wasnt my best work but came out pretty decent motavated right now to get sum of my projects done


----------



## leo

Sweet Builds!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

leo said:


> Sweet Builds!


thx homie preciate it!


----------



## noanoaenterprise

leo said:


> Sweet Builds!


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lookin good in here fam. Keep doin what ya do!


----------



## dig_derange

wutup homie! need some pics of that Wild Thing in here. build is dope man.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

thx noa,slammdsonoma,dig really apreciate d good words fam just tryn to keep up


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Patron Piña's upcoming rides...........check this bad ass caddy


----------



## noanoaenterprise

And Patron Piñas cutlass..........


----------



## noanoaenterprise

PIÑAS WORLD.........


----------



## pina's LRM replica

gracias fam preciate u postin fo me


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i called my boy alex and he is waiting to get the time for me to get all the pictures needed for this build. still waiting bro.


----------



## LopezCustoms

Hey pina how do i cut the frame off the monte carlo ss underbody like you did for the cutty?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Mr.1/16th said:


> i called my boy alex and he is waiting to get the time for me to get all the pictures needed for this build. still waiting bro.


orale homie gracias witch build u talkin bout carnal? i know its been a while wit some of these projects but gonna try an get these builds knockt out real soon hopefully


----------



## pina's LRM replica

LopezCustoms said:


> Hey pina how do i cut the frame off the monte carlo ss underbody like you did for the cutty?


wuz good fam i used d 70 monte carlo undercarige wit d frunt peice of the other monte kinda put um together so it fits like a glove make it look like it came like dat


----------



## pancho1969

Lookin good pina!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good pancho gracias homie preciate d good words wuz goin down over there at d candy shop i know u got sum up yo sleave! lol


----------



## noanoaenterprise

pina's LRM replica said:


> gracias fam preciate u postin fo me


no worries patron, any time bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Mr.1/16th said:


> i called my boy alex and he is waiting to get the time for me to get all the pictures needed for this build. still waiting bro.


what r the plans mr 1/16???


----------



## machio

Ye ,Homie Piña been staying On it!Looking good Fam.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

noanoaenterprise said:


> what r the plans mr 1/16???


As soon as he calls me I will go an get the pictres for you. I've seen the car and it was set up at the meuseum in san diego next to my model car display before so I know the guy. His name is German and he is a kool cat. I will send them via pm to you once I get them bro:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> Ye ,Homie Piña been staying On it!Looking good Fam.


gracias fam u know how we do! i know its been a while wit sum of my projects but thx to sum of d homies here in d fam an lay it low puttin it down wit sum bad ass work motavated me to try an finish sum of my builds next time i post will b sumtime next year but when i do ill have sume nice eye candy for yall homies ima try for 3 of my projects gettin finishd but 2 for sure ill b puttin in work just not postin till i have sumthin finishd on my hands!


----------



## Dre1only




----------



## Dre1only

Pina's work :nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> Pina's work :nicoderm:


wuz good dre preciate u stoppin by fam


----------



## pina's LRM replica

wuz good lay it low say homies i have a request im looking for real good pics of d las vegas murals dont have them dats d reason my vegas project has been on hold if anybody can help me out wit this id really apreciate it mayb i can get d ball rollin wit dis project need d mural on hood trunk an both sides if anybody can help me out plz post d pics here thx


----------



## hoppinmaddness

noanoaenterprise said:


> And Patron Piñas cutlass..........


Pics on how you did the dash? 
Looks good bro


----------



## noanoaenterprise

...:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Tight ass work up in here


----------



## pina's LRM replica

hoppinmaddness said:


> Pics on how you did the dash?
> Looks good bro


thx fam ill tryn an get sum good up close pics for u


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ART2ROLL said:


> Tight ass work up in here


really apreciate it homie means alot coming from a great builder like ur self!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

pina's LRM replica said:


> Just got my 66 impala kit my new replica project of LRM featured car 'Violet rose' this one im makin for my girl its her favorit color










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...&item=171200310891&pt=US_Cars_Trucks#viTabs_0


----------



## Woods

Damn I have all ways loved that 66


----------



## Los84

Cant wait to see this one!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

preciate d bump homies iv been havin this project on d back burner for a while told my wife id build it for her she like it cuz her name violet an her fav color is purple so told her id build it prob b a while before i get to it but hopeffully ill get to it one day if she act right!!! lol


----------



## Dre1only

Its as quiet as a church house mouse in here :yessad:


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

That 66 gone kill'em


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dre1only said:


> Its as quiet as a church house mouse in here :yessad:


lol u aint lying fam!! gotta learn how to post pics i had put a lil work in here an there just never posted been on an off d bench gotta finish something soon tho atleast my stricktly bizz project so i can get paid for it plus d homie been wating long enough ima get on it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ModelKarAddikt said:


> That 66 gone kill'em


thx for checking my work out homie it was a project i was gonna do at one time for my girl but bitch been trippin so prob wont build it after all im tryn to get a low rider of d year replica line up goin just been building a lil slow due to personal issues


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: updates wey :dunno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> :wave: updates wey :dunno:


wuz good frank im on it carnal just gotta figure out how to post pics lol


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## bigdogg323

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz good frank im on it carnal just gotta figure out how to post pics lol


U got a photobucket acct? :dunno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bigdogg323 said:


> U got a photobucket acct? :dunno:


nah bro see i didnt even know u needed a photobucket acc lol it use to b so easy im kinda slow when it comes to dis jale


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

I post mine without a PB acct...just select "go advanced" when you're posting...then select "manage attatchments".


----------



## bigdogg323

U can also use the image uploaded Johnny tambien forgot about that wey


----------



## rperez415

where did you get those twisted spokes


----------



## pina's LRM replica

70monte805 said:


> Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


lol im just quriouse homie how old are u? cuz its a trip to see somebody take d time an sit there an write all dis lil bullshit u gotta b a lil angry kid or something!! i aint to much into dis lil kid bullshit its funny tho! bitches talk shit in a safe place cuz if u was over here were im at best belive id check dat lil bitch shit!!


----------



## FABIAN VELASQUEZ

YOU HAVE SOME AWESOME BUILDS PINA, PROPS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

Pina! wutup homie! Let me see what pics I have of yours to upload for you


----------



## pina's LRM replica

FABIAN VELASQUEZ said:


> YOU HAVE SOME AWESOME BUILDS PINA, PROPS HOMIE :thumbsup:


thx fam means alot been puttin in work on d low gonna post when done i didnt forget bout u fam wit leathal wepon ill send it yo way soon


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dig_derange said:


> Pina! wutup homie! Let me see what pics I have of yours to upload for you


wuz good fam thx preciate it


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Merry christmas an happy new years fam! An lay it low homies


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Been working on dis will post pics soon an my lac is c9ming soon also


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Got these projects on d table I know its been a while but got a lil sum comin this year


----------



## pina's LRM replica

A few more mirage cc throwback pics


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Throw back pocket change pics after it got painted from candy blue to candy green


----------



## Coyote79

first time ive seen a picture of Gold rush in a long long time, btw merry christmas Pina


----------



## Christopher J

Pina what it do fam. Been away from LIL for a minute (divorce and sh*t ) Good to see you're still at it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good chris yea I still b on here bro ima have sum of my projecs done by next year I feel u on d devorce I been having my ups an downs to chin up bro its gonna get better. Wux good coyote79 merry christmas to u to homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

TTT


----------



## machio




----------

